# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 7



## Rosie P

Hi girls, new home for you. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me.

Ba, I also had very low temps the whole time I was charting (although they did rise very slightly after I started Clomid, but was still in the 35.1-35.8 region throughout my cycle). I had my thyroid tested and it was fine so I think it was just because of the PCOS. Definitely worth getting checked though.

Hopeful, I got my GP to refer me to a dietitian which was great as it was free and I lost a stone (the most I'd been able to lose in 2 years because of PCOS) before my BFP. Also have you read the book by Marilyn Glenville - Natural Solutions To Infertility (How to increase your chances of conceiving and preventing miscarriage)? It's very good and I began reading it after my last miscarriage. You can follow her tips and advice without having to spend loads. 

Cleg, I'm ok thanks, how are you? Been diagnosed with SPD so have to rest (again!  ) and be very careful about what I do - and wear a special girdle! We had a nightmare when DH did his SA. The container was quite narrow and you have to tell them if it doesn't all go it, and it didn't. So he didn't want to tell them but you have to as it's very important. They asked him which bit (beginning or end) and he was so embarrassed he got really annoyed with me. I absolutely kicked off as that's all he had to go through and the things we have to go through in comparison - men!!!  

JoJo, the wet CM comes before the stretchy stuff, so now's the time hun. You could try for every day but if it gets a bit tiresome every other day should be sufficient. Also keep going until you definitely know OV has happened. Good luck!  

Hi Cat, are you settling into your new home ok? I have also had not very good experiences with Italian men. In my experience they are terrible in bed!   I know you shouldn't generalise, but it was enough to put me off. 

Hi Sharry, Kelli, Sukie, Fi, Em and TG and anyone else if I've missed you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

how are you rosie bet your bunp getting big now??


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Kelli. Not feeling too good at the moment because of this pelvic disorder, and they say it will only get worse now.   Have got a girdle thing I need to wear and have been taking co-codamol so trying to deal with it like that for now. Am starting to worry about the birth because I can't open my legs very wide, so god only knows what will happen there. Bump is at least looking a lot more bump like now, coming up and out.  

How are you doing Kelli? Are you getting excited about your holiday? Hope you enjoy Corfu and make it to check out Corfu Town. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Nix76

Great - nice shiny new thread to chat on!

Have decided I can;t be bothered with any more work today - where is everyone 

Nix.


----------



## kellixxx

Orr you poor thing. how many weeks left now? if you cant deliver your self will you have to have a section? 

i was fat all over with my dd i put just over 5 stone on oops. you must be having a boy if your bump isn't that big.   well i think thats what they say  

oh god i cant wait to get on that plain away from life. i plan to leave it all behind. Mmmmm stress free.

my DH has been to grease and he plans to take us to Corfu town.

sun and not rain roll on Friday

kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie ditto ..he was crap in bed  

Sorry to hear you have SPD that can be very painful.. sounds dead sexy the girdle you have to wear tho   wonder if a chiropractor would be able to do anything ..they work miracles with my joints .. it is a worry I have as my ligaments are so poor anyway that if they get worse during pregnancy I would be spending half of it on my back ! but worth it if I ever got preggars so wouldn't be complaining!

Nix I know what you mean I have had enough now ..going off to find my brother a 40th birthday present now .. fun fun fun !
Cat x


----------



## Essex girlie

Sooooo jealous of all you girls going on fabulous hols! 

I've already had my summer hols in March - went to Cuba which was fantastic but now seems like a long lonely summer ahead. 

Nix - I have also given up on work for today, just don't tell my boss. Work colleagues and I are already planning what bar to go to for a drink in half an hour.

I'm trying to be good with avoiding alcohol etc. like all the books tell you but the odd glass of wine won't hurt, will it? I actually stopped drinking altogether for the first two months I was on clomid but what with giving up the **** as well, I felt like I was becoming a nun! A girls gotta have some fun eh?

Happy holiday everyone and remember to rub sun cream behind your knees, on your toes and the tops of your ears ( i speak from bitter experience)

Essex G


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Nix and Essex Girl. Sorry I forgot you in my post.   Hope you're both ok?

Kelli, I may have to have a section anyway, but was hoping to try and have a natural one if poss. I guess I'll just have to see how it goes. I think it's the uncertainty that scares me so I'll just have to discuss it with my midwife. All these does and don't (mainly don't)m that I'm not much good with. Feels like I can't do anything, and what really scared me was when we went to Ikea last week and I could hardly walk and came out of there in so much pain. I hope you have a great holiday and enjoy that sunshine - I took for granted we'd have a summer when we got back.  

Cat, I think they must all be like that!   Yes, the girdle thing is very sexy in a tubigrip colour and massive. The instructions are so confusing - worse than putting together a piece of Ikea furniture! It will all be worth it and I'm really not complaining, I just have so much to do and am worried I won't be able to get things done and everything will be in a big mess before bubbs arrives.   I have loads of sorting, sanding and painting to do. 

Essex Girl, I gave up drink for a while but I think if you did that for all the time you're ttc you'd go  . I think in moderation it helps to relax you and that's got to be a good thing. I know I'd had quite a few (drunk twice) before I knew I had a BFP, because I'd totally given up on it working for me. 

Hi to everyone else. Must go and get myself in some kind of fit state to be seen out in public. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Evening Girls

Rosie sorry to hear you are in so much pain, here's hoping the girdle helps with your pain as well as making you look darn sexy  

Kel will you stop going on about your holiday  

Essex Girl I am not going on holiday this year either so I know how you feel, even tho I haven't had a trip to cuba either  

Nix it's always the way decide to come on to have a natter and there is nobody there  

Cat hope you had some luck finding a present.

Hello to Ba, TG, Fi, Cleg, Jojo and err anyone else I have missed   Hope you are all well.

I still have the really really tired symptoms, the feeling sick and started with the crying   The Joys of Clomid !!

Em xx


----------



## angelus

IM BACK!!!
   

Hello all. Sorry been so long but needed some time out to sort my head! Been keeping an eye on you all though. Thanks for the hellos etc. Hope none of you are flooded!

Too many hellos to do individually so just one big one!

Kelli - went on your link to that song..enough said!

Had a fab first wedding anniversary weekend which i think helped with the head!

XXXX


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

I have just left this message on part six befor I realised you had all moved. 

Sorry I have not done personals. I have been working late so have not had time to read everything, I will do that in a mo but can I ask a question first.

How long does it take for the HCG injection (to trigger ovulation) to get out of your body?

I was thinking as HPKs measure levels of HCG how do you know if they are actually measuring left over HCG or that produced in early pregnancy? Has anyone who has had a BFP had the trigger injection and if so how long did you wait before testing? Any help greatly appreciated!

SS


----------



## kellixxx

ss i get hcg and my cons tell me to wait 16 days after my jab to test for pg. so you get a true result.

hope that helped you hun.xx

kel


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Kelli, that's really helpful. My con has never really said what day to test. I always just assumed 14 po, but as I have never made it that far I was not sure!

Right 16days. I will do that.

SS


----------



## kellixxx

good morning Lady's i hope you are all OK today

lots of     to you all 


well i feel like   woke up full of cold and my chest is killing me when i cough  


kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am dead irritable today so must be due AF soon    then I can start the ttc game again hurray !

How is everyone today?
Cat x


----------



## Essex girlie

Hi All,

I've been a bad girl. I went out after work for a  drink, which turned into a bottle of wine, which turned into 4 bottles of wines (not all to myself!). I think I also may have smoked a cigarette at some point but not sure, my throat certainly feels like its been pebble dashed so I'm thinking I probably did.

Didn't eat any dinner and wobbled home about 11.30pm. Now feeling very sorry for myself. The clomid makes you feel bad enough but with a hangover as well its too hard.

Slouched at my desk at work hoping that no one notices that I haven't actually acheived anything so far this morning. Still hopefully a spontaneous night out will have relaxed my ovaries enough to be pushing out huge follies for this month.
I'm going back on the wagon for the time being.

Hope everyone's feeling better than me today - sorry bout your cold Kel, hot lemon and honey, box of chocs and a good movie you can watch wrapped in your duvet on the couch. Never fails.

Essex G


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Kel - i cant believe you got the cold, get maxed out on lemsips and get rid of it quick before your holidays!!!

Cat - hope your af appears soon so you can start ur crazy pills again!!

EG - sometimes these things happen and one drink turns into loads!!!  

Away to make some lunch back later

Sharry xxx


----------



## Nix76

Essex Girlie - Don't beat yourself up about it hun - we've all done it !  In fact, a couple of months ago my folly's weren't growing and I was told my cycle was to be abandoned to I went out all weekend and got very drunk and smoked far too many ciggies only to be told at the last ditch attempt scan that they'd suddenly sprung into action !  I now maintain that I am fuelled by alcohol and a nicotine  

Kelli - my DH has got a stinking cold too (well - man flu!).  Hope you feel better soon.

Sharry - how long till you're back home ?

Nix.


----------



## Sharry

Hi Nix,

Leave very early on Friday morning, infact that early it will still be Thursday in the UK, and should hopefully get to Glasgow for 10am, cant wait!! 

At least I still have a puter at home so will still get online.

Sharry xxx


----------



## cleg

morning awl

Rosie so sorry yo having a poop time with the SPD, i hope it at least doesnt get any worse for you (((hugs))) you got any bump piccys then missus or you keeping them for the private album  

Essex girl like the girls have said dont worry hunny we have all had a tipple or two at the wrong time  wouldnt have done you any harm to cut loose 

ooo Cat you got another A/F brewing ?? bring it on ey then you can get started again 

Fi you been quiet ?, Nix how are you, SS, Sharry, Ba, Kelli, Em, Angelus, Vicki hope you are all sane + well me chickies 

right going to bob off in a mo to make me din dins before going to that thing they call a job  DP has started calling me dobbit  cos i'm stupid like dobby of harry potter + have feet like a hobbit  sound like some weird inbred thing + i keep getting ""bad dobbit"" ""naughty dobbit"" try to shout at him but end up larfing 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Sharry

Hi

TMI warning!!

for the first time I have noticed some CM (clear, slimey and stringy) but dont know if it is the right type to say that my body is thinking of ovulating I am CD13 today and I am not getting a trigger jab this month so just wondering if this is a good sign or not?  

Sharry xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi hope everyones ok,

    Well we decided to abandon this cycle and start again with higher dose and metformin,only had   on days 12 and 16 so if i did get caught it would be amazing.but i dont think so.xx


----------



## kellixxx

Sharry get plenty of   its a very good sign good luck hunni


max best of luck to you   

kel


----------



## Davis

Sharry - thats it. Its BMS time! Its just like egg whites and believe me I know   Why dont you do a OPK just to be sure but it doesnt really get better then that.

Max - make sure you do a HPT before you bring on a/f. Hope you dont get too many side effects with increased doses of clomid and met.

EG - a girl after my own heart. I did the exact same thing on the weekend. It is so hard to give up drinking and have a life isnt it?

Kelli - massive dose of vit C is needed followed by a 'hot toddy' for the throat. You dont want this on Friday or next week so dose up babe.

Rosie - thanks for the advice sorry to hear about the hips - I guess they are gonna get worse over the course of the pregnancy or do they think it will ease off?

Cleg - I have read 2 Harry Potter books which were OK but thought that the movies were just dire. Am I the only person who doesnt like Harry Potter? I liked Phillip Pullmans Northern Lights.

Angelus - welcome back. Where did you go for your first wedding anniversary and what presents did you get or give? We had our 10th in May!!

Nix - you working hard today as well as yesterday. I am so flat today. Cant be bothered doing anything except eat. You still trying to diet? I have been trying to eat sensibly and have been taking Xenical. I havent had a single side effect from the Xenical as I dont eat a hight fat diet and have put of 2 kilos since I started it. I am now officially over one stone heavier in 4 months!  

SS - how are you? Are you having trigger jabs now and for how long?

Well rang up my DS doc yesterday as I hadnt heard back from them. Basically they said they couldnt help me. I asked if I could make an appointment to see them again to find out what they think is wrong and they said the next available appointment was Feb 2008! I burst into tears and the secretary told me I was being hysterical - I wasnt I was just crying and told her she would as well if she got to watch her child fall to the ground with their eyes rolling back in their head and the NHS was too incompetent to help! Dont think I convinced her. So now I realise that the NHS is simply terrible if you are actually sick. We now go private and I am getting details of the top pediatric ENT and Neurology doctors. I will sell my house if we have to. I just dont care I just need someone to tell me that he will be OK. So the money that I spend in this country on medical bills is amazing. In Australia IF is covered by private health cover, shame it isnt here!
Must try to work
Ba
x


----------



## Sharry

Hi Ba

Sorry that you are no further on with finding out what is wrong with DS, Feb 2008 is too far away but you are paying your taxes for the NHS so you should not have to go private!!, but totally understand why you are.  There is something seriously wrong with NHS!!!  I have too private health plans through DH's work so trying to find out which was will give us the most help, although we need to pay extra for IVF I think 

I have got some OPK but was not sure if they would work because of my PCOS?

Phoned to get my thyroid results but she said the con needs to speak to me and she is going to phone me later, no doubt looking for more money!!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## kellixxx

ho BA sorry to here your news about your D's. i hope you get more answers from privet doctors 
i know what you mean about selling up. i would walk to the end of the earth to get answers if it was my dd sending you a virtual  



Sharry I'm not sure about opks with pocks. i think they give a false poss bit i could be wrong. don't you give then cons any more cash. it sound like they just want to bleed you dry. just have lots of good old sex   


thanks for the advise I'm going to stock up on lemsip.lol my DH will be pleased that i cant talk.lol


kel


xx xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie as I am so tired. 

Em, hope you doing ok with those nasty Clomid side effects. Hopefully they will all be worth it.  

Angelus, glad you feel refreshed after your anniversary weekend and are back with us. 

SS, hope the 16 day wait won't drive you too  .

Kelli, sorry you're feeling so crap. Right before your hol too, hope you can shake it before you go.

Cat, wishing you loads of luck for next cycle.   Hoping your new home is a good omen.

Essex Girl, don't beat yourself up. Sometimes having a bit of a blow out can do you good - gets rid of the cobwebs and all that. 

Cleg, men are so romantic these days aren't they?    I haven't done any bump pics as it's not been that big, so will wait for it to get a bit bigger. We're having a 3d scan tomorrow so will post one after that if we get a good pic. 

Sharry, that sounds hopeful. Now this will sound gross but does it stretch between you fingers? If so you should definitely get down to some BMS. Good luck!   Some ladies with PCOS who have a high baseline LH level can get false positives, but I always found they worked for me. 

Max, good luck with upping your doses. Hopefully it will do the trick for you.  

Ba, that's disgusting. I can understand having to wait 6 months for a fertility appointment as it's not necessarily classed as a serious or health threatening condition, but you shouldn't have to wait that long to get your little boy seen and you shouldn't have to pay. I'd write to my PCT and tell them the situation, how worried you are and how you think a wait that long is not acceptable. They may be able to do something. I think the reason IVF is covered abroad on health policies is because it tends to be a lot cheaper than over here.   And it has generally better success rates, which is why so many people pay to go abroad.

Thanks hun. They said it will get worse now so I'm following all the advice they sent me (having to rest -again!) and wearing the girdle. Had a terrible night last night as I just didn't sleep and am so uncomfortable. I am going to wear the girdle this week and it if doesn't improve am going back to the docs on Monday and will insist they refer me for physio. I'm hoping the midwife will be able to shed some light on what is likely to happen at delivery - if I can't open my legs, and maybe if I'll have to have a c section? 

Hi Nix, Sukie, TG and Tulip if you read this, hope you're ok?

So much for a quickie!  

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis

Thanks - all I want to know is what they think is wrong with him. Pediatric's said Neurology would know. Neurology said ENT would know. ENT said they didnt know and will refer him to Neurology. I take heart in the fact that at least they dont think its bad or else someone would have done something (maybe?) But money talks so I will see how I go with that its just that I dont know where to start on the private route?

I have started with the 'could I be' thoughts. Wish I didnt think them as I absolutely hate myself for obsessing about possible BFP. I still have the odd twinge in my tummy and feel uncomfortable when I sit down. I remember feeling like this much later in my BFP in the past but not at the beginning. Anyone else get this at 8dpo?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sharry ..Signs of AF I think    ... ooh back on the crazy pills again soon lol ..well I had a hot chocolate with whipped cream and a flake and my irritable mood went away..it is my brothers 40th Birthday today so going round there for tea and cake after work .. got him a big badge a helium balloon and lots of pressies ..I love people's birthdays .. 

Oh did you know it is only 153 sleeps til christmas ha ha 

Davis ...fingers crossed for you hun    x 

Rosie ..thanks hun I really hope so   
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Davis - I completely understand your frustrations with the NHS. As a family watching my niece with the rare chromosome problem and all the things that came with it, it was hard as the NHS passed her from pillar to post and i think you are doing the right thing in going private. You need some answers.

We went to a hotel in Gatwick as it was a complimentary gift from the hotel we had our wedding in in Brighton as they ruined our wedding night.

As it was our first and therefore Paper Anniversary we wrote poems to each other and i printed off part of my wedding speech and put that in his card. We also gave each other Harry Potter tickets! And went to see it on the sunday and then went to TGI Fridays YUM YUM !  We got champagne and chocs and a really cool personalised calender. It was a fab weekend.

Congrats on the 10 years....thats something to be really proud of xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

How gorgeous is your purdy furdy cat .. Tinkerbelle ..so cute x


----------



## Davis

Angelus - how romantic. We had a blazing row on our first and I cried myself to sleep thinking I had made a huge mistake! Of course it was all over the next day but we both go slightly   whenever we think about our first wedding anni. Still our 10th was just wonderful. Shame your wedding night was ruined to get it though.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi,

Kelli - sorry you have a cold, I know lemon and honey is the thing to do but I definately prefer chocolate!

Davis - Thinking of you and ghope things get sorted quickly from now on.
In answer to your question I am on my 4th month and have had a trigger injection each time. However on the 3rd cycle they realised that they were not giving me a high enough dose of the injection so I was not actually ovulating. That was really annoying, but glad they found out before I has had all 8 cycles. This month they doubled the injection dose to try and ensure ovulation and upped my clomid. Had nasty side effects but got 2 good follies.

Cat - I love your Christmas countdown!!!  

Rosie  - Thanks, any kind of waiting linked to ttc is really hard isn't it

Sharry - hope the phone call with the con goes ok and they don't ask for more money!

Hi to Max, Cleg and Nix

Has anyone heard from Fi recently or is she on holiday or something?

SS


----------



## kellixxx

thanks SS the lemsip and chocolate bickie are working.lol


how are you


----------



## Shooting star

Kelli

I think I may be pregnant!

I tested on Sunday (14 days after HCG injection) and got a faint positive. Have tested daily since then and the test has gone positive quicker every time. My con is in India for three weeks so can not get any advice but GP friend said wait until next Sunday and test again. If it is positive she said we could be fairly sure it is true. DH does not want me to mention anything to anyone in case they were false positives or we lose the pregancy in the first few days/weeks. I can't keep it to myself any longer. I am convinced I am PG but very scared I will lose it. Do you have any advice for things to do or foods to eat in order to sustain very early pregnancy? I think con will scan me as soon as she gets back but that is not for a while.

Excited, scared, confused all at the same time

SS


----------



## kellixxx

well what great news there is hope still out there for us all.



just eat healthy Hun and take it easy.




Orr well done and  


kel

xx xx


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Kelli, just had some extra fruit!

Is it worth me looking on internet for any special things to do during first few days/weeks or is that just likely to freak me out?

SS


----------



## Davis

SS - OMG!!!! BFP for you!!  Well done I really really hope that it is.   How many days past ov? OK so things not to do/eat:
- no hot baths, steams rooms, spas's etc
- no caffeine. Give up now!
- no raw egg - that includes some ice creams (haigon das - cant spell it), mayo
- no raw foods - parma ham, sushi
- no honey
- no liver or vit A
- no heavy lifting
- no soft cheeses
- visualise growth of baby

I cant remember any more right now. But honey I have to say again I am so happy for you - you deserve this  
Ba
x


----------



## kellixxx

SS i wouldn't recommend going on the net Hun it will only do your head in.


BA has covered it all.lol


kel


----------



## Rosie P

SS, Congratulations!!! I know it's scary right now but just make sure you take care of yourself as much as you can and relax. Here's a useful website for food advice: http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/agesandstages/pregnancy/whenyrpregnant/ Honey is ok when you're pg, just not for babies under 1 year old.

Take care hun.

Rosie. xxx

P.S. Let's hope this is a run of good luck for other Clomid ladies. 

/links


----------



## Shooting star

Rosie - thanks, I will check out that site. I began to feel sick today, is this too early? How did you get through the first few days/weeks!?

Kelli - I won't look at any other sites, except the one Rosie recommended!!!

Davis - Thanks Davis, very useful. I am 15 days post ov, ish/17 days post HCG injection

SS


----------



## cleg

SS  hope this is it for you chick 

Ba  the stupid Docs  this must be driving you batty + you would think they would deal with it ASAP, i hope you get there soon hunny 

right just a quickie as me programme just started  hope your all good + Kelli have a good jollie hollie hunny 

Rosie cant wait to see little P piccys 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,

    Im wondering wether to wait see if i get a/f naturally again and give my self a bit of a rest or wether to use the provera.it didnt happen till cd41 last time so its a long wait.cant make my mind up.
Sorry to hear about the problems your having with ds appointment.xx

Hi ss and congratulations hun sounds like a positive to me.xx

Hi to everyone else.xxx


Hiya matty how u getting on hun? i did a preg test 2day and it was a bfn,i did expect it to be though.
Im beginning to think the clomid wont work for me with the 50mg and150mg failing.xxx

Hi rosie thanx for the good luck,hope everythings going well for you. 

My friend was due to give birth on sunday and theres still no sign,they told her its gonna be over 9pound,she had an internal 2day and her cervix hasnt opened up yet! gosh


----------



## Davis

SS - have you tested again? So it could also be twins!

Max - I have been in the same situation as you and I took the provera but I have time working against me and need to sort things out asap. If you just waited do you think you would enjoy the wait or stress about when it might come and therefore defeat the whole purpose of time out?

Cleg - went to my GP and said up front I want to talk about me then my son. I got my thyroid blood test slips and then started telling him my NHS woes. He stopped me halfway and told me I had gone over my alotted time of 15mins (I hadnt either) and if I wanted him to listen I needed to make another appointment and come back as he needed to go home! I called him a discrace and walked out. I just cant believe that I am having all these problems. I am starting to wonder if its me doing something wrong

Cat - any sign of  

Kelli - one more day to go then  

Nix - you have been quiet lately whats going on I miss you! Or are you exhausted from BMS for those 2 follies  

Sharry - morning hows things. One more day for you then   Did you try OKP? Did it work?

Essex Girl - have you recovered yet? I was so upset last night that I had a tipple again. Of course only 2 but my no drinking just isnt lasting at all.

Angelus -I cant remember where you are in your cycle again?

Hopeful - are you still out there? Hows things with you?

Hi to everyone else Ive missed
Ba
x


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Another dreary day in work and I really can not be bothered, soooo tired even after a mega long sleep after work last night and a good nights sleep last night, Well at least just a 3 day week next week so something to look forward to 

Davis sorry you are going through all this with your son, it is pretty shocking that they can be so dismissive especially when it comes to a young child. Hope you get something sorted even if it does mean going private.

Max I was going to leave it this month but then had a 49 day cycle and I thought sod that , I am not waiting that long again, but then went to see cons and got put up to 100mg anyway !!

SS Congrats Hun, sending you lots of    for the upcoming months

Angelus thats sounds like a lovely weekend, but I think anything including Harry Potter is good  It's good to have you back as well.

Sharry are you all excited about going home tomorrow, Just wait till you see the rain 

Rosie my sister had spd when she was pg with my nephew and she had a normal birth, saying that I don't know how bad it was as we don't really talk that much !!! Hope your girdle is helping and you are managing to get a little bit of sleep if nothing else.

Cat Its good to hear you so positive about your new home and here's hoping it is a case of new home new start. Only 152 sleeps to Christmas 

Kel how are you feeling today?? Is your cold any better after od'ing on the lemsips?? You must be really excited for your 2 week abandonment holiday  You better bring me some damn good duty free back with you and some sun  
Ooooo talking about sun apparently from 15th August we are going to get a heatwave, how they can be so precise I have no idea.

Hello to Travel Girl, Essex Girl, Nix- who is very very quiet  , Cleg, Fi and anybody else I forgot, it is early 

Any distractions today will be welcome 

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

good morning all.xxx


maj that heat wave must be me coming back with me cos its only a few days arter i return.lol

i will buy you all sorts give us a list.lol


well im off to rush about like a div 

ttfn

xx


----------



## Nix76

I'm here !!

Sorry I've been a bit distant lately - work has been crazy, we've got family & friends descending on us and yes Ba, been BMS'ing like crazy to try and catch those 2 folly's  

We've been good so far this month - been at it every other day since CD10 and then told to do it every day from day of HCG jab which we've been doing.  I don't know why, but I feel like this month is our best chance - maybe it's the 2 folly's, the not smoking and stuff, but I think if this month fails it's gonna be hard to cope with.  OH well, wait and see I guess...

So..........

Ba - so sorry the NHS are being so  useless!  I can totally understand why you are going privately but it makes me so  angry that you HAVE to do that just to make sure your DS gets treated promptly     

SS - CONGRATULATIONS hun !!!!!  Woooooooo Hoooooooo a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Am so happy for you     

Kelli - how you feeling now?  My DH is still on the point on collapse with man-flu and has also lost his voice so it's nice and peaceful at home.  He keeps telling me that I am a very hard woman for making him do BMS when he is so sick  

Maj - I'm having a dreary day at work too, although am only in office till 12.30 then meeting up with a friend and SIL (who is over from Canada for a couple of days) for a girlie lunch!

Sharry - the CM sounds good to me hun!  Get that man and get down to some BMS for the next few days!  

Rosie - good luck with your scan today hun - look forward to seeing updated pic of Litte P !

Essex Girl - how's you today ?

Hi to Cat, Fi, Max, Cleg, Angelus and everyone else !!

Right, spose I'd better do a bit of work now.....really can't be bothered, think I might have another coffee (decaf of course!!) first.....

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey girls,

I'm feeling much much better after my hangover yesterday - drank so much water yesterday I was running  to the loo every 20 mins by the evening, but it does the trick. Back on the wagon for the time being.

Kelli - hope you have a fantastic time and all the sun, sea, sand and   has a positive result! 

SS - Its fantastic news! Well done you! It gives us all hope so thank you and I'm keeping everything crossed for you.  

Ba - it sounds like you're being treated appallingly and I would write and complain to your local healthcare trust - they have a complaints procedure and have to investigate and come back to you with an outcome. Its worth a shot?

Sharry - hope all goes well with your trip back home, please bring the sunshine with you! 

Nix - Keep your man at it! Having man flu is not an excuse   - we all have to put up with all sorts of horrible side effects from Clomid and they are just required to get jiggy with it a few times a month!       Good luck with the two follies hun.

Maj, Rosie, Davis, Cat, Max Cleg and everyone else .... I'm sending out positive vibes to you all (it beats working). Happy Thursday!

Right now I have to pretend to do some work as I achieved bugger all yesterday in my hungover sorry for myself state.Got some catching up to do.

Have a great day everyone - especially you SS, put your feet up and enjoy the moment.

Essex G


----------



## kellixxx

hi all I'm OK I'm off to my scan in a min so good luck to mmeeeeee


my DH said he will get some piece now i cant talk. i might sneeze on him so he gets man flu   



kel


----------



## maj79

Hiya Nix and Esses Girl, it sucks being stuck in work doesn't it, and all I end up doing is wishing my life away to get to the weekend each month. I use to occupy myself with lots of trips to the coffee bar, which I am also trying to cut down if not at least give up. But the less coffee trips I make the less work I do, you would think it would go up  

Kel, good luck for your scan, and I am sure you will find another way to annoy DH if you cant talk


----------



## Davis

OK weather enough!!
I am sick to death of rain. I know that we are never going to get a summer now and that the best we can hope for is 5 days of sunshine in August but I am utterly sick to death of this rain and it is driving me crazy! Talk about getting Seasonal Adjustment Disorder.

Kelli - good luck with the scan.


----------



## Nix76

Ba - I agree 100% !  This weather is starting to send me round the twist!  I am craving a bit of sun now.  Although, I'm off to Rhodes on my holidays and apparently it's in the 40's over there  

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies ..hope you are all keeping sane  

Shooting Star fantastic news hun    for a happy and healthy 9 months x  
  

I spoke with Fi last night and she said to say Hi to everyone.. she is trying to have a good time at the same time as worrying what she will be going back to with all the floods bless her.. I told her I have a sofa bed but think she is concerned about my cats leading her astray  

I have foot ache for some reason have had it for two days ..very odd ..perhaps its the damp getting in .. god I am sick of this horrible weather .. usually this time of year I am up with the lark lively as anything but it has been so damp and dull that I struggle to get out of bed at 7am !! think I might have to do a naked sun dance in the rain sha la la la la .. naked sun dance in the rain..sha la la la la la   oh dear I have not even started this cycles clomid yet ..and I am mad already  

AF is slowly but surely arriving not full flow yet (sorry for tmi !!) so can't really count it as day 1 yet .. wierd how we end up wishing for full flow when we havn't got it .. and then wish we hadn't when we end up flooding the place ! PMT irritability has gone now too so thats good   

I have had enough of work for today ..worked hard this morning so might just not do an awful lot this afternoon ..I am in on my own this afternoon .. so it won't be noticed whatever I do ..even if I did the naked dance round my desk lol

I fancy a big fat cake too .. ooh shame I have to walk past the bakery on the way back from lunch eh !! 

So got to get on the selenium and the evening primrose and the clomid .. and the vitamin c and the pregnacare .. and lots of water and fruit and veg.. apparently according to someone my friend knows they are clamping down big style in Northampton ..and if you are not married, have kids already and god knows what else they may not treat you ..I am hoping because I am already being treated this won't affect me ..as not married obviously ! but who knows as I am coming to the end of clomid treatment they may just not offer me anything else .. so may be nearing the end of the road ..but trying to think that it won't come to that and that I will get preggars in the next couple of cycles !! 

Kel ..Good luck with your scan hun x   

Essex Girlie ..Glad the hangover has gone now  

Hi to everyone else .. not forgotten you all ...but need my lunch ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Blimey, 3 days and about 10 pages to catch up on!

I'm bound to forget someone (sorry).

Nix - hope you've been busy in the busy dept and that DH doesn't develop man flu.  When are you off to Rhodes?

Ba - can't believe what I've read about your DS.  You must complain.  Hope your private appointment comes through soon.  Can't believe what a rough time you're having hun  

Rosie - hope the girdle is working.  When will you know if you have to have a C section?

SS - wow, BFP.  Well done you.  Will keep everything crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Sharry - you all packed?  How exciting, bet you can't wait.  Sounds like you definitely ovulated.  Does that mean you'll join the mile high club tomorrow?  

Kel - hope your scan went well this morning and that you're feeling better.  Have a fab holiday and make the most of that sunshine.

Angelus - first anniversary sounds lovely.  We had our 1st in March and for paper I bought us tickets to see rugby at Twickenham which is next week so a nice weekend away.

Max - sorry about BFN - are you OK hun?

Cat - has AF arrived?  You still feeling irritable?

Essex g - hope the hangover has now gone.  We've all done it.  My drinking has got dreadful but we have had a run of really social events.  Was at a work conference this week and I know they are expecting me to announce pregnancy so I made sure I went over the top on the drinking so they were under no illusion and wouldn't question me.

Hi to everyone else (Maj, Clg, Fi and I'm sure I've missed others - sorry).

I had work conference in Manchester which was good but am shattered today.  DH has got a bit of a thing about me flying but there was no other way to get there.  It's 5 hours by train and I don't think I'd have got there with the floods.

Feel AF is on her wicked way so am low today.  I've never once been pregnant and I have no idea if I can conceive whether it's will help or tx.  That thought keeps messing my head up and I can't stop thinking it.  It'll be our last month of clomid next month and I can't believe we're still no further forward.  The thought of having another few years of this just fills me with absolute dread.

Tomorrow is CD28 so will do a test in the morning.  Got to keep thinking that it's aint over till the fat lady sings and I'm in no mood to sing but it's so hard to stay positive.  Did try visualisation but that just seems to make the falls bigger.

Sorry, bit of a me post.  Will bounce back - a decaf tea and some choc should help...

xx


----------



## Travel Girl

Sorry - bit of a marathon post there.  Got a bit carried away.

Cat - I've got the list of criteria in Exeter for NHS funded IUI.  I know it's different between clinics but may be worth knowing.  It's:

1. BMI less than 30
2. Neither partner has previously had children.
3. Not previously had IUI.
4. Non smoker
5. Under 40

Nothing mentioned at all about married so hope that isn't a sticking point for you.  Would be so unfair.

x


----------



## kellixxx

Yey my scan was good had 2 follies 1 on both sides 1 18mm and 1 19mm yey so do my jab tomorrow.

i might get a made in corfu baby after all.lol



kel

xx xx


----------



## Davis

Good news DS is OK just got phone call from Cons!  
He has to go on a special diet of no dairy or chocolate to rule out migrane but they think its the rare form of vertigo and that he will grow out of it by 10. So now I know that DS is OK I feel able to mentally have another baby. I bet I get a BFP in the next 6 months!

Kelli - make sure you go for it tonight with those sized follies. Thought you were off tomorrow? Im envious, I want to have a sun drenched shagathon like you  

Nix - everyone is going on a holiday except for me   DH wants to buy a van for work and saw one he liked in Scotland so suggested that we go and check it out. I was picturing a trendy hotel in Edinburgh and a nice drive up stopping at the lake district. He was thinking a drive up taking it in turns to drive through and sleeping in the back of the van on the way back down!!! Help the mans insane! People will think we are doggers.  

Travel girl - no a/f is good cant believe you havent tested yet. Good luck for tomorrow.

Cat - brace yourself for this one. I have a sore foot and big toe. So I went to my Doc yesterday to get Thyroid tests and mentioned it. He said that infection in the body often manifests itself in your toes. Nope I hadnt heard that before either. As I also have a lump in my mouth and throat (have had them for years) he told me to get it sorted and said that when my big toe was better and my mouth clear I would get BFP. He said that the toe was stopping me getting a BFP. Either he's an  or genius!

I want a dog! What breed is best for a medium to small back garden in London?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kel ...great news hun ..do you think it would come out with that stamped on its bum lol

Travel Girl ..thanks for that hun .. AF has arrived so think I can call today day 1 as proper AF arrived at lunchtime..apparently these criteria are coming in from September (they are obviously trying to save more money!)

ooh a girl after my own heart liking the rugby .. I love watching men roll around in short shorts in the mud 

I am ok on all of those apart from possibly the BMI one .. not sure what mine is but I am sure its not great 

Well I had lovely pea and ham soup for lunch it is so wet and dark and miserable it was just what I fancied .. followed by a choc macaroon mmmm

Ba ..sorry you are going through the mill at the moment hun  it is really bad how the NHS treat people sometimes .. did I tell you how with my Mum's results they had them in and they were just going to file them and not even tell her !! talk about put people through misery for the sake of it !

Sharry ..Have a fab holiday hun x

Travel girl you never know hun ..my friend who has recently found out she is pregnant was convinced she wasn't as she had no signs apart from getting a stinky cold .. and she is def pregnant ..so its def not over til the fat nasty witch sings ! 
[fly]       [/fly]

Ba ..Great news about your son bet you are so relieved xx.oooh how funny about the foot .. trouble is if you don't know whats wrong with it how can they fix it lol .. there are no obvious signs of problems..it may just be my dodgy ligaments playing up .. I did punish my joints moving house so could be that .. but even my fingers ache at the moment .. I am sure it is the damp .. I feel better when under my duvet in the warm lol 
Cat x


----------



## Essex girlie

Travel Girl - I'm going to the rugby next weekend too! Are you going to the Wales-England match? DH bought us tickets for our 5th wedding anniversary which was a couple of weeks ago.

Going to the rugby is obviously the anniversay pressie of choice.

Hoping that watching all those broad shouldered mean running about will get my juices flowing as I'm due to have scan and possible HCG jab on Friday 3rd Aug - so by the time I get to the rugby I'll be rareing to go!

Off for a quiet lie down now...wicked thoughts  

Essex G


----------



## Travel Girl

Cat - you can work out your BMI online.  Type in body mass index and work it out.  I was getting worried as I've put on a stone on Clomid but I need to put on another 1.5 stone to hit 30 so really hoping I'll be OK.  Thought I'd check now so that I had a few months to lose it.

Ba - fantastic news about your little boy.  What a relief.  No chocolate isn't too bad, you'll just have to have his share  .  I expect you'll now be told that now you've had good news you can JUST RELAX then you'll get your BFP  .  Really hope it happens though, you really deserve it (as we all do).

x


----------



## Travel Girl

Essex G - yep it is the Wales England match.  It was on my list of new year's resolutions to go to an international match so I used the anniversary as the perfect excuse.

DH loves rugby, I love the legs!


----------



## fallen angel

Hello ladies, hope everyone is okay. I really popped in to confess that I've been a bit naughty, I did a pg test today (cd 21) but it was bfn, but could that just be because it's too early? I think I was expecting to get a faint line or something but there you go. I have been feeling a bit odd recently too as in going really dizzy when I stand up and rather sore nipples, and I have had a bit of achy period like pain today which I was thinking could perhaps be implantation pain? Or.......is it just the clomid playing tricks on me? This is my first cycle of clomid so I'm pretty new to all this, any advice would be greatly welcomed, many thanks, caroline x

P.S Congrats to SS on your bfp hun, I'm really chuffed to bits for you x
P.P.S im staying away from pee sticks now until test day, I promise


----------



## maj79

BA I'm so glad to hear about your DS, now hopefully you can relax a bit more xx

Fallen Angel It could very well by the side effects of the clomid, there is many of them and they vary month to month person to person, there is a thread which gives a list of some of the side effects so you can have a bit of an idea of what is instore for you. And stay away from the pee sticks


----------



## angelus

Davis- Great news about your DS.xx

So you asked what stage of my cycle i was at? HE HE HE..... im on day 68 and now that im not allowed anything i can just keep counting the days as i dont have AF naturally!!

Hi to all. xx


----------



## Sharry

All packed and ready to go home!!!!    .

Ba - great news about your DS now you can concentrate on getting your BFP!!!!  

I spoke to my mum and she said the weather was quite nice in Glasgow nearly 20 degrees I think she forgets it was 41 degrees here today, I have tried packing the sun with me, so finger crossed!!!  .

Tried an OPK today but it was negative, but will keeping going with the  , went and got next months supply of clomid, (once again no prescription required), incase the   hunts me down in Scotland.

I just want to be home now!! 

Sharry xxx


----------



## jojo29

Hi everyone,
I really don't know how you girls take this pill day in day out.  Nothing fits me round my middle, I think not only am I bloated I have put weight on too, my legs feel chunky..I've got a constant fuzzy headache, I'm also needing to sleep in the day.  My apetite has gone so I am not eating much at all, I feel sick too...How can one pill that I finished taking nearly a week ago do this much to you, can't be doing me any good..not eating and putting on weight, that's not fair..Jojox


----------



## Davis

Fallen Angel - the thing with clomid is it gives you symptoms of early pregancy. So yep dizziness, cramps, ov ache, backache, nausa, sore (.)(.) - they are all clomid side effects but they are also early pregnancy symptoms and a/f symptoms. It just is so hard to tell. Its part of the reason we all go round the bend on here. The earliest that you can test is 10dpo so if CD21 is only 7dpo (presume you have a 28 day cycle) then yep it was too early to test. Obviously the closer to a/f date the more reliable the result. How many days past ov are you? I am so tempted to test early. Dont think I will be strong enough to resist either.

Sharry - you had better log-on and chat while in Scotland - at least once!

Angelus - CD68!!!! OMG talk about a bad case of PMT  

TG & Essex Girl - I agree with rugby boys. They aint pretty but they'll do fine  

JoJo - I have put on a stone in 4 months! But I have been so hungry I cant stop eating so I deserve it. Fluid retention gets me too every month and my headaches are constant. Do you cry alot like me as well. I sob over anything. I actually cry daily - I have done it 4 times today already!!


----------



## fallen angel

Davis - Yep you are right I am 7dpo so yes it was too early to test but I didnt know that the earliest time to test was 10 dpo, hey it's true you do learn something new every day lol, oh well only a week to go, fingers crossed, thanks for the input, hi to everyone else I will catch up again soon x


----------



## cleg

Ba ab fab news from the Con bout your DS  bout flipping time too  i am pleased that you now feel strong to go for this BFP full throttle hunny + good luck to ya, you never know now you can relax a little more it may help you a long 

i was gonna also say about your GP i think the way he spoke to you was disgusting + if you needed more time in there then they should have given it especially the circumstances you being so worried, i hope when they need someones time in the future they encounter how you were made to feel, i know we are allocated time but come on a little reasurance wouldnt have gone a miss

anyway glad that you are a little settled now  

Fallen angel we have all at some point been naughty + done a pee stick, i know i have  it is way to early to get a accurate result so until you do lotsa  coming atcha 

Sharry not long now chick + you will be in sunny scotland  well anywhere has to be sunnier than where i am  have a safe flight + home + happy soon 

SS so pleased for you hunny  how exciting 

Fi hope your back with us sooooon 

Cat you ok chick ? any more signs of that witch showing ? 

Nix, angelus, Essex girl, JOJO, Maj, travel girl hope you are all good me dearies ?  

well another boring day from me  nowt exciting  off to go food shopping though when DP gets in WOOOHOOO  oh + im slightly going potty but thats nothing unusual 

have a good night all  will pop on tommorow to see how you all doing 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## jojo29

Davis, Yes, I do cry a lot, at anything and everthing, I'm a bit moody too!  Worse sympton though is my flabby belly!! CM is a bit strange too, I just get a surge of wettish stuff every now and again, bizare!  Feels like I've had a small accident!!


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I am quite excited and going to GP tomorrow to get it confirmed, hopefully.  

Ba - Really great news about your son, lets hope that now that stress is removed you can get your BFP. Wishing you lads of luck

Kelli - all looking good for a Corfu baby, or two!!! Keep us posted. How long are you away for?

Does Fi get back tomorrow?

SS


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Am sure it's a BFN for me.  Did a test when I got in.  Should test tomorrow.  The wee did look diluted (sorry if TMI) but it was a very dark negative.  Am now consoling myself with my second glass of sauv blanc.

Will test properly in the morning but I know it's over for this month  .

So, for final month I'm planning to be really good.  Lots of water, no drink (last glass or 2 tonight), lots of vits and lemon juice for my acidity problem.  Will have BMS every day and bl***y enjoy it.  Am petrified of the next step so will give everything to the next month.  Please help me stay off the wagon!

Been upset tonight.  My dad had shingles and his GP advised that I stay away for 3 weeks.  Really hard as we're very close.  We had to wave through the window when all I wanted to do was to hug him.  Found out tonight that my niece now has chickenpox so I'm sure the GP will say the same.  When I'm low I need my family and I can't believe that ttc is keeping me away  .

Hope you're all having good evenings.

SS - best of luck tomorrow.  Let us know what your EDD is.  How exciting.  Gives us all hope.

Kel - looking forward to hearing about your Corfu baby.  You'll have to give it a greek name!

Wish I was going away.  Not living up to my login name at the mo.  

xx


----------



## maj79

Hi Travel Girl, sorry you are feeling down at the moment   you enjoy your wine tonight and don't forget it's not over till AF arrives, hope your dad and niece are better soon.

SS good luck at the doctors tomorrow, not that you need it  

Jojo it's the things we put ourselves through for that BFP, but it will all be worth it in the end 


Hello to every one else, hope you are keeping fine.

Well up to now I am relatively symptom free apart from tiredness and a little bit weepy Monday and yesterday, hope it's not just lulling me into a false sense of security  

Em xx


----------



## kellixxx

well this is good bye from me for 15 days     

maj you take CARE and good luck lots of    

BA good luck Hun take care   

tg good luck   

nix good luck   

SS look after your bean  

Jojo best of luck Hun   

Essex girlie good luck   

sharry have a safe journey Hun good luck with the   have a good time home 

Rosie look after your bump.lol  

anguls take care and good luck   

cat good luck with the doner   

cleg good luck hunni   


I'm so sorry if i missed any 1 but good luck to you all    


you all better have bfp by the time i get back     


Orr i will miss you all thank you for all your support and see you all very soon

lots of love Kelli

xx xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Hope you are all well as Can be. Well I have sod all to report   apart from waking up and my ciatica kicking of so I am now in lots of pain but still have the wonderful joy of being in work   . 

BA read your diary and as every one says it's not over till the witch is here. But  , and it's good to see you are keeping as positive as possible, now your son had been given the all clear you have a lot of extra energy to focus on getting that BFP, good luck when you phone the cons.

Hi to all  

Em x


----------



## Travel Girl

Good morning

Right, let this be a lesson to all you naughty people who use the pee tests early.  If you saw my post last night you'll know I had a strong BFN.

This morning it's a BFP!!!  Have done 4 tests and they all say the same.

Am in absolute shock.  This was my 5th month on clomid and I really never expected to get this far.

TG xx


----------



## Nix76

Travel Girl - wooooooooo hooooooooo!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you !!!

Nix


----------



## maj79

[fly]   CONGRATS TRAVEL GIRL  [/fly]

A sure warnign for the pee stick police. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a quickie from me as I had absolutely no sleep last night and am still deciding whether to try and get some sleep now.

Ba, great news about your son. At least someone in the NHS decided to do the right thing and give you some information - about time too! I'm sure it will help with BFP. I think psychologically things can have a very strong effect on us without us realising it. I'm sure my fear of another m/c held me back for a long time without me knowing it. Stay   hun.

TG, that's excellent news! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! That's exactly what happened to me, BFN one day and BFP the next and no symptoms whatsoever. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Hi to everyone else. Will be back when/ if I get some sleep.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Travel girl - congratulations! Thats brilliant!     

Blimey that two BFP's in the last few days - it can happen, Clomid works!!

Essex G


----------



## wouldloveababycat

TG that is soooo cool congratulations ..gosh we have had a few BFP's on here recently thats great ! 

I am feeling stressed .. as I have just been told that my fellow dept will not be getting a temp to replace the temp they have who is leaving today.. so basically I will have two jobs to do for the forseeable future .. and I really didn't want to be getting stressed while ttc .. 

Grrrrrr 

Cat x


----------



## Davis

TG -        You wont be first inline for the next work drinks  

Em - thanks but I know its not gonna change. Its gonna be quiet on here with no Sharry or Fi or Kelli. And Nix is off soon. SS and TG will be moving on. What about you? Dont say your leaving me too?? Of course if its a BFP I give you premission but holidays - nope?

Cat - OK so demand a meeting and tell them that you are happy to take on the extra work but they will either have to give you a pay rise or reduce your objectives (nice way of saying not ask you to do it). A pay rise will help reduce the stress  

Rosie - I also have no faith what so ever in clomid given that I have had something like 24 cycles now over my years ttc. So I think that knowing my DS is OK and moving off clomid will give me a BFP. The only thing is like you I am terrified of another m/c. To the point were I struggled to decide to try again. Its just my DH who wants to keep trying but we have agreed the next BFP (if?) will be the last.

Nix - morning
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I am still waiting for them to approve an honourariam (or whatever it is called) for the help I have already given them in my own time .. 900 jobs are at risk due to lack of money so I won't be holding my breath .. and my job is at risk too .. will find out over the next couple of months probably if I still have a job ! fun fun fun

How is everyone doing today ? 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Ba I am going nowere, literatlly. Well I will be going home at 4 but that is it, no holidays for me at all   . And I will still be on this board for a while, not leaving even if I get taken of Clomid  . I know what you mean about it being quiet, I can almost see the tumblw weed blow across the computer. After what happened to TG who knows what can happen, but at the same time even though we are not doctors nobody knows our bodies better then ourselves. Just hope you get what you dream of hun   

Rosie Sleepless nights can send you potty, really hop eyou manage to get some shut eye  

Cat, Hope work doesn't stress yo out too much I agree with what Ba said, if you get extra work you need to be compensated in some way. 

Essex Girlie It does give you in hope that the cons actually knew what they were doing when they put us on this   drug.

Em xx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hey, I'm not going anywhere.  There's a long old road ahead for me now and there's lots of hurdles to clear.  Sorry, but I'll still be asking for help.  Can't get rid of me that easily.

What I hope my news shows is that you can feel like there's no hope and things can still happen.  I was told I was too stressed for it to happen.  I have a busy job and commute a lot and was thinking of leaving to reduce the stress.  Last night we talked about going to the Zita West clinic to get some answers.  Despair doesn't come close to describing how I've been feeling.

I so want us all to be pregnant.  It's been a good few days on here, long may it continue.
x


----------



## max_8579

Hi davis,thats great news about your son!.It is pretty quiet on here isnt it,its nice to know that bfps do happen though. 

travel girl,hiya and congrats on your   hun,im so pleased for you and nice to knowit can work with the clomid. 

Hi fallen angel,cd21 isfar too early to test hun it would never show up.lets hope its a bfp wen u test again 

Hi angelus,your like me hun,my cycles go on and on if i dont take provera. 

Hi rosie,i hope youve managed to get some sleep now. 

Maj,hiya,hope your ciatica has calmed down hun. 

Hi cat,sorry to hear bout work,thats the last hing you need right now isnt it hun. 

Hi kelli and fi,hope your both having great hols.its quiet on here without you.xxx

Hiya to anyone ive missed out.   

Well im ready to start met and 150mg clomid now but im holding back as worried bout met bum and sickness and how i will go on at work as i havent been there long.x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - morning !  So pleased that your DS is OK  

Max - good luck on your new dosage  

Maj , Essex Girlie, Cleg and everyone else - Hi - how you doing ??

Not in a work mood today AT ALL.  Can't wait for the weekend to start !!!!

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - who have you got staying over? As long as its not parents then go for it. Even if they are parents still go for it because Im sure thet want grand children!


----------



## Nix76

Various friends and family (I feel a bit like a hotel at the moment!).  Our bed is seriously creaky and there is just no way that DH was be able to keep his mind on the job, so it never happened !


----------



## Rosie P

Hey girls. Just another quickie from me as still had no sleep. Just been updating the boards and whilst doing it noticed we've had 9 BFPs in the last 2 weeks on the Clomid board! I'm so pleased that so many ladies have had success, but also am really hoping that the luck continues for you lovely ladies to get your BFPs soon. So sending extra                        and                     out there to you girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Yeeaaayyy! I've got one hour and 20 mins to go until I can leave work.

I think the weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow in the South east so roll on tomorrow. 

My dh and I are driving out to view a country pub tomorrow that we're thinking of leasing (he's a publican in middle of London at the moment) - maybe a move out to the country side will do us both good and give us something else to focus on apart from ttc!

I always harboured a secret dream to live in the country with ducks (nice white Jemima Puddleduck ones) and bake things while my bare-footed children run through field in the sunshine. Perhaps if we can actually get there, my long awaited for children may put in an appearance?

Anyway - only one hour 10 mins to go now!!! 
Sorry I haven't got time to mention you all individually but I hope you all have a great weekend and the girls with BFP's take it easy and take the opportunity to get out of the housework.

Cheers m'dears
Essex G


----------



## max_8579

Thanx rosie,

  I hope it happens soon 4 us all too.


----------



## max_8579

Hi,

    Ive been bubble blowing to cheer u all up,if i left it on a num u dont like let me know and i will change it.xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies and Suskie, I'm back... 

Davis , what have they put you through!!!   but thank goodness the news has ended good for your DS  , just reading from my last post forward and it made me laugh about the dildo "porn movie" crack that's exactly the sort of thing I'd come out with and usually with the lead balloon atmosphere to follow. 
Davis Hunny before I even read posts, just want to thank you so so much for your help with the following..I have an announcement to make, returned to find a letter from my consultant to say:... (a shortened version)

"I agree that many of your symptoms would indicate pcos,
but recent strong medical evidence has shown that the addition of metformin does not increase the ovulation rate or
the pregnancy rate and this has changed our practice this year in light of these findlings.
your FSH level was 8 (is that good or bad?? does anyone know cos it relates to condition of eggs doesn't it?)  The only thing I can do is increase your dose of clomiphene"

Davis            

Thanks to pushing it and Davis's magic letter I'm no longer written off!!!!!

 I'm so happy...oh so happy
don't care about having no water
Cos now i can dre...e..am again
about maybe a son or a daughter​
Davis, my temps are really low and I had borderline thyroid results like Cat,mine went as low as 34.8 and the online bbt site refused
to register it, so I understand your concern

Kelli, hope your enjoying your hols, and your relaxation helps you conceive.Please bring us back some sun. Talking about sad songs
that "baby mine" by Alison Krauss, has me emotional, 




Angelus, glad you really enjoyed your anniversary,did you get my e mails?

Tg, your pamper weekend sounded like fun..OMG just read you recent post, so pleased for you,it spreads hope.. congratulations, thats 2 BFP's while I'm gone,I must holiday more often Mmmmmmmmmmmm!

SS have pm'd you, congratulations too hun, its just great to see happy announcements, don't dissapear on us though,so whats the update on doctors today? You must be over the moon

Sharry, how do you feeel about 200mg of clomid,thats what my next step will be?? just read your over here, hope you enjoy

Hopeful... it drives you mad seeing the differences in consultants beliefs and allowances..

Hi Maj and Nix, how yous doing?

Hi Cleg, me dearie, I was exactly the same with the sample pot, and DH had less than an hour to take it 15 miles through loads of traffic, talk about pressure and a good aim lol...Cleg you know you never put your pic up that time I've got a 
visualisation of a Dobit in a wig with sticky out feet 

Welcome Jojo, you'll get so used to the side effects, enjoy your hols

Cat hunny, so glad you,ve settled in in your new home, didnt try the poo on my tomatoes, I'm a salt addict 
and loyal to it,seems more appealing somehow.... Tell your works they can bloody double your wage at least then..don't let them do it to you hun

Suskie are you back yet? thanks for pm, hows this cycle going for you?

Matty, where are you? your too quiet

Oh Rosie what a lovely magic piccy,I bet there were no words to your first reaction of that....sorry to hear your still in the wars

Max, sorry to hear about this cycle,how you feeling hun?

Davis, don't like Christmas or Harry Potter Sssssh!!

Right wheres the 3rd BFP it always comes in 3's...

Essex girlie, oh yeah! bare feet in the grass, a white picket fence and a real log fire, my perfect cottage would be 
that one in the film "holiday" that Cameron Diaz swaps too..Mmm.....another dream

Ok so back from drizzly hols, and Hi de Hi camp (we had to do a double take that we hadn't looped back thirty years) to no water etc.. but an unflooded home, and a brilliant letter from consultant so I'm smiling enough to make up for the lack of sun.....
Have felt so out of it lately with this site and missed participating so much and felt so low, so no sooner one gobby goes to Corfu 
(luvs ya Kelli  ) that another gobby returns  .......

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...Fab news hun ..I am soo pleased for you .. fingers crossed then ..it wasn't until I was on higher dose that it seemed to kick start things so lets hope we get a bfp to match the rest           

With regard to your fsh levels looking at my sheet of results it says 

follicular ranges fsh 2.8-11.3

Mid cycle ranges fsh 5.8-21.0

Luteal phase fsh 1.2 -9.0

Post menopausal range fsh 22-153  so going by that you are fine hun x 

I am listening to that song ...its sooo lovely   makes you imagine having a lovely little baby ..

Well I start the crazy drugs tonight .. so started the usual routine..full fat milk .. selenium.. blah blah blah ..no wonder we gain weight trying to conceive  

Max ..I love the number thanks hun x 

Good luck to everyone who has yet to get their bfp xx 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Evening all.

Travel Girl... Congratulations.Enjoy every minute of it. Xxxxxxx

Fi - No emails but my computer hasnt been happy lately so it may have got rid of them before i got to them!! Glad you are not flooded. Its fab news about your letter. All this good fortune with everyone is so great....can i have some!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat and Angelus , either of you about still?


----------



## Kiah

Hiya!!

How is everyone doing?  Sorry, once again I have not been around much, find it very difficult to keep up when I am working  

Congratulations, woopee and yeehaaa for the BFPs!!!!!  Couldn't be happier for you    feel free to infect us all  

Well my third cycle is well and truly over as I produced no follicles and so on to the forth.  Was able to start once again without AF - thankfully so no provera and waiting and pointeless pg tests etc    Did look like I was going to have to wait until after AF as appartently my endometrium was too thick to just take it again but the Dr overruled the nurse and the guidline book   as my endometrium is often thin that starting off with it a bit thicker may give it a better chance - Yay to the Dr!!!!

Fi - I am soooooo glad to hear that you are not flooded!  Was worried about you with all the flooding down your way and was glad that you were on holiday.  Its awful that you have no water though - only wish we could send you some of ours       I hope that it gets reinstated soon    Absoloutly fantastic news that you can stay on the clomid, I am sooooo happy for you.  FSH of 8 is fab!!!  From what I understand the FSH level indicates your egg reserve and how easily you will repsond to fertility drugs.  A levels of 8 I am sure means you have a good reserve still.  You should do a search and some of Minxys(I think) posts re FSH on the peer support thread are very informative - as is Cats   Wishing you all the luck in the world  

Cat - Good luck with this cycle - Know what you mean about the weight gain    think about it every time I have a glass of milk but still, it will all be worth it in the end    

Davis - I am so glad that you have got some answers for your son.  I can't believe that you even had to consider going private over your childs health - its absoloulty appauling!!!

Max - How are you doing - so much for third time lucky for us eh   I'm on for a forth time lucky though    Have you decided to take the provera or not?  I had a wee break in June and it has done me the world of good.  I actually feel my whole attitude has changed regarding TX and the whole baby thing and for the moment I feel that I have got a far more balanced outlook on life, that of course may change tomorow    Not saying you don't have a balanced outlook on life, just that a break can sometimes be a good thing if you need it    It is very nice to eat something and drink something and not think oops I shouldn't be doing this   and yet know it is only a short respite.  Hope you are doing fine  

Nix - Grab the duvet, a few pillows and move onto the floor   Not the most comfortable but brings back the teenage years oh so well     and can add an certain nortiness to it    

Hope everyone is doing fine!  Sorry for everyone I have missed - I am a very bad poster, such a bad memory    

 all round  

matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ,Excuse me for sounding dumb Matty, but as I've never used provera or anything, How do you continue without a/f ? How does
that work? and Thanks, I'm just relieved we weren't flooded, my friend had his house flooded and his settee was floating in 4 
ft of water, whole downstairs destroyed and my cousin had her house flooded and had sewage floating through it, so I 
consider my self lucky in comparison... so no water in the bigger scheme of things is small fry, its just amazing how we take it all for granted, cant wash up, shower, wash clothes, flush toilet and thats just the starters... it makes you realise how much we do take all these luxuries for granted,


----------



## Kiah

No you don't sound dumb Fi!  to be honest I'm not really sure the ins and outs of starting again without AF but apparently if you don't respond to the dose of clomid then if the endometrium is still thin enough you can just take it again without AF.  Mind was 6.something which meant it was too thick but Dr didn't think it would be a bad thing for me so I just took it again.  I did it on my first cycle too and the nurse said at the time that I still had some the clomid in my system from the first time I took it so although I only took 50mg on the second go it was equivelent to about 75mg in my body...if that makes sense    I should really ask the next time I go to the clinic which is Monday and then I should hopefully an answer!  

Even just watching the news and being unaffected by the floods makes me realise how much we take for granted.  It is devestating what has happened this summer for so many people.  Glad you are doing ok!

Matty


----------



## Davis

Fi - welcome back! So happy for you and so glad that I could help - I told you I was a mean letter writer   Now are they going to give you provera? Are they going to track you? When do you see them next? Your FSH levels are great so fingers crossed it will happen soon cause your certainly in the running! They cant stop us old girls just yet   Oh and the 'porn movie' comment was actually really funny looking back - you know when you just get so nervous that you go all silly. And yes my profile is looking a bit different to others - I dont believe in any kind of God or spirt, dont like christmas or harry potter although on ******** I just registered as Amish  

Matty - great that you have a cons who uses his initiative and factors in humanity. They seem to be a rare breed. Good luck hope you get some follies this month.

Cat - I have put on so much weight on these pills. Except DH reminded me that my weight started to creep up as soon as I found out my best friend was BFP. He's right I have been comfort eating ever since. 

EG - oh yes a lovely country cottage, with lots of goats for me and an orchard and organci vegetable patch. And a tree house and lots of grubby faced kids.  

Well I rang the cons and told them a/f might come over the next couple of days and what was I meant to do? The result is I have a provisional lap & dye booked for 2 weeks and will start IUI a couple of weeks after that. So no crazy pills for me this month. Of course a/f is still a couple of days away and I may be BFP but pigs may as well fly.
Ba
x


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls I have only scanned the last two pages so not really up on whats going on, sorry!!!

Travel girl Congrats on your BFP and to all the other girls who have got them, well done  

Hi Fi Fi   I'm glad that you getting somewhere I'm sorry but I don't know anything about any level so you have to excuse my ignorance  Hope the higher level of clomid works  I'm back from Ireland tommorrow and this tx seems to be dragging on forever and still only Down Regging as my AF hasn't turned up to be able to start Stimulating 

Cat I hope it all went well last night starting of the crazy tablets again. Hope you can keep your clothes on this time 

Hi Nix, Max, Rosie and little P, Ba, Matty, Maj, Essex girlie and everyone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Good luck for the upcoming tx Davis

Fi glad to hear that they are going to give you more clomid, hope it brings you what you dream

Matty hope this cycle is more fruitful for you.

Max thanks for that xx I think it has but I am that dosed up on pain killers I wouldn't know properly  

Sukie Hope AF shows up for you soon so you can go on to the next step.

Cat good luck for this month on the cray tablets

Nix, Rosie, Angelus, TG, Essesx girlie and everyone else I have missed , hello and    to you all

Well it feels weird this month dont even feel like I have taken any clomid, I don't know if it is because I found out it made absolutley no difference to my levels in the first 3 cycles, even though they have now put me on 100mg I am just pressuming I wont be ov'ing again. That is not me being negative or pessimistic, maybe it's just my coping mechanism, who knows  . It was DP's DD 5th birthday today which pulled at my heart strings a bit, seeing him with her like that and not knowing if we will ever have it together. Time will tell.

Em xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Maj   you sound low hun, it's one hell of an emotional roller coaster isn't it... seems I'm going
to be upped to 200mg,so don't give up yet at 100mg... I get quite like that with my DGD and my DSS it can
give you a rotten yearning feeling can't it...  maybe your despondant feeling is a good coping mnpechanism as I think the 
over analysing has to be the worst... don't ever say never xx


----------



## maj79

Do you know something Fi I dont even feel low, I'm kinda feeling nothing at the moment, just numb. I only ever say never as I have been brought up to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.  The only thing that is getting to me is trying to lose weight. As good as what I am doing nothing is coming of and the cons said last time if I don't ov on 100mg they are taking me off them and putting me on metaformin to help lose weight to see if that happens, but to be honest as I dont have PCOS the thought of going on met is quite scary even if it is going to help !! Good luck to being on 200mg and from what I have picked up ur FSH levels are good.

And thank you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I know, I'm on the eternal diet too, don't know about you, but I comfort eat so much, and have been having my fill of it lately, am all geared up to go big time healthy eating Monday, before we give it our last shots....Yeah been tempted with the met thing myself ,and have not been confirmed pcos either, its worrying about the side effects, but surely your cons wouldn't put you on it if there were risks would he? If you don't mind me asking do you have much to loose? I have a good few stone to loose, but suppose I carry it pretty well with my height, but know it can't be doing my ttc odds much good


----------



## maj79

I have about 4/5 stone to lose, but like you as I am tall I carry it ok. I have been on healthy living kick for about 7 weeks now. No chocolate, crisps, stopped taking sugar in my tea, 5 + a day fruit and veg, no fizzy drinks, no fatty foods and I have lost hardly anything, there is nothing left for me too do except eating which aint going to happen  . And I am not one of those who lie to myself over what I am eating as I write everything down at the mo to se where I am going wrong, and I have been reffered to a dietician, but they just seem to want you to go veggie!!! Just hate it when they tell you losing weight will help, yes I know that, I am trying to do something about it what do I do now!!
Sorry that turned into a bit of a rant


----------



## Crazy Fi

is that a specific diet? have you had your thyroid checked? that must be so frustrating for you..


----------



## Crazy Fi

ok... me dumb head!!   only just went and looked up "healthy living kick" on google Ssshhhhh!!....   I wish I had a cook who could come in and do these lovely healthy dishes with only the foods I like... and a personal trainer to show me the right moves for my body shape (first move advice would probably be **** off seat for once ) Really gearing up for Monday, heart and soul so we can give it our best, always sounds so easy the pre planning doesn't it lol...


----------



## maj79

Yes it's one that the dietician has put me on, I am doing well stickin to it at the moment but know I will crack in the end as I want more then rabbit food   . Just have to keep at it and hope for the best in the end.
 , that is something I would do Fi. That's it in theory I know exactly what I should be doing but in reality it doesn't seem to work. Good luck for Monday, are you going to make the most of your last day tomorrow??


----------



## Crazy Fi

oh yes, my all time most disgusting and self destructive, cheat of all time... a macdonald breakfast... followed by lunch (cooked by someone else for once Yeah!!) at MIL's (and a bloody shower too!can't wait) as they don't live in Glos) prob followed by whatever I can cram in and indulge in before midnight!!! shelves will be empty of chocolate as well as water lol!


----------



## maj79

. Make sure you have a few chocolate brs for me as well then, I will stick to my plums and pomegranets, oh joy


----------



## Davis

Oh bl**dy dieting the curse of the PCOS girl ttc!! I have put on a stone over the last couple of months. I am taking Xenical and it has had absolutely no effect at all. In fact I have put on weight with it. I have an appointment with a dietician again, my doc gave me his diet plan - eat the same for breakfast - 0% fat yogurt & fruit, then protein and a minimum of 2 veg for the other two meals and thats it. I know all this but its not that easy. Still I managed to convince him to help me lose weight before IUI so I start dieting on Monday as well.

Fi - love your pic. Oh meant to say it was interesting what your clinic said about metformin not helping ov with clomid. I wonder if that is why my clinic took me off it? I am gonna be naughty and take the pills I have left over on my month off to just boost weight loss. Dont think it can harm too much - do you? I wont be having unprotected sex or trying for BFP that month.

Rosie -  meant to say I loved your pic as well. Its amazing how much you can see.

Em - I really feel for you. It must be so hard to see your DH with his DD and wonder if you will ever have the same. It will work for us all one day I am sure, its just that we all have to find our own way there.

Ba
x


----------



## Shooting star

TG -  Congratulations on you BFP. I know what you mean about wanting to stick around on this thread, we still need to support each other and I would miss everyone. 

Fi - Really great to have you back. Sorry you have no water but glad your house is ok

Doctors apponitment went well. Have to see nurse on Monday for form filling etc. Estimated due date is 30 March. 

Hi to everyone

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

HI ladies ..is everyone having a good weekend? This is just a quickie as I am off up to Tesco's (I know a real sinner on a Sunday ..but hey its the one chance I have had this weekend as we have a bbq for 30 odd relatives yesterday ..and I got sunburnt ..despite it being cloudy ...just shows how strong the sun is this time of year. 

I constantly battle with food .. and I have such huge guilt trips if I do eat what other people eat every day.. cos I know that I just cannot eat it without gaining weight!

I am trying really hard to eat loads of veg and fruit at the moment ..but I find my appetite is not so good I don't fancy half the food I used to whether that is the clomid/metformin I don't know ...but a lot of food makes me feel sick at the thought of it!! the things I do fancy are bland stodgy stuff ... as soon as I typed that I thought oooh jam roly poly...which I havn't had for years but is def the sort of crap I fancy !!

Right I shall try to defy my cravings for crap and go and buy some yumptious healthy food 

Catch up with you gals later ..let me know what you have been up to ?
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Oh watching hits of the 80's on VHS! As an 80s girl it really is making me feel all nostalgic for my lost youth! Yep I had the curly hair bob, lace gloves and ankle freezing baggy trousers. But the guys all look so camp its amazing that I ever fancied some of the bands.

Cat - doing my food shopping tomorrow. I buy lots of healthy food then throw half of it out!


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, i'm back again with anotheer query.
Earlier on I posted in the clomid 2ww thread about all the symptoms  I've been getting recntly. For the last few hours, approx. since about 1 o,clock ive had quite bad af like pains, but it only seems to be bothering me so much when Im sitting down, and is quite achy, and Ive got quite bad backache as well, I only usually get pains like this when af is imminent, so I keep knicker checking. I'm just a bit concerned because its only day 24 so af isnt due for a few days yet. it is possible that af could be coming early or could it be something else, sorry to be a pain keep asking questions but I'm becoming obsessed lol, any help is very very appreciated, thanks, hope everyone else is doing ok, thanks again, Caroline x


----------



## Davis

Caroline - you tested on CD21 didnt you so you are 10dpo now. Why not test tomorrow morning and see? I know I shouldnt recommend that and lots of girls on here will tick me off but you sound like me, I go round the bend wondering if I am or not. I usually test on CD10, 12 and 14.   It could be a/f coming, clomid side effect or BFP, maybe a test will set you straight. 
Good luck
Ba
x


----------



## maj79

Hiya All

Good luck Fallen Angel.

Fi hope you enjoyed your last day of gluttony  

Cat read the roly poly bit and thought mmmmmmmm  

Davis I use to ust have yoghurt and fruit for breakfast but deitician told me had to have complex carbohydrates, and I ahve to have 10 portions of fruit and veg a day   I think it changes weekly what they say are good for you. Good luck with the weight lose and if you find any winning formulas let me know  

Well nowt really to say just wanted to say hello

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em..I managed to KEEP AWAY FROM THE ROLY POLY  in fact I came back with hardly any food at all .. I had two plants for my new garden, a freeview box which I can't get to work .. some anti wrinkle cream .. I am getting huge furrows on my top lip probably from when I purse my lips when plucking ..obviously not good for you wrinkle wise!! but the curse of pcos hairyness !

Food wise I came home with some stuff to make a caesar salad, a tin of corned beef (god knows what I will do with that ! ) and a tin of pilchards .. the cats actually got more food than I did .. I don't have my main cooker plumbed in yet as I have only just discovered I can get it converted (it is a dual fuel cooker but there is no mains gas here) the gas engineer I had to disconnect it said that it was no possible but having found the instruction booklet ..and phoned cannon up they said it is via a conversion kit which costs about £20 so very pleased cos it cost me £600 and is immaculate and I know I would have struggled to have got £300 for it second hand as people just don't want to pay much for second hand goods.

Anyway I am living off my microwave which is a convection oven as well and my steamer .. but the food I fancy is things like stir frys ..I love chicken with chinese five spice and loads of veggies ..and I find it really filling .. so must get the cooker sorted out.

I am really tired and thinking of going to bed early tonight or I may just have a nap now ..cos there are a few things I like watching on tv from 9pm! I like the commander ..and I like medium ..

Glad c got kicked out of the BB house she was a bullying nasty character ..and she makes me laugh how she says she is sorry about the way she acted yet carried on doing it ..not the sign of a sorry person..

There are too many bullies around in this world .. stamp out bullying !!

Caroline ..KEEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS and Davis shame on you encouraging bad pee stick behaviour ..I am sending the 
[fly] [/fly] round to tell you off ! it is still probably too early and it will just do your head in if it is negative .. so stand well back from the pee stick packet  good luck tho hun on a serious note x

Davis ..How are you feeling now that you have the good news about your son ..has it sunk in yet ? and ooh I can just imagine that perm ..cos I had one in the lateish 80's horrendous looking back ..tho some of the music was cool !

Right bowl of cereal for tea I think.. lol
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Hi!

how is everyone doing?

Thanks everyone for the luck for this cycle - heres hoping       It is nice to have a DR who uses her own initiative.  Apparently most Drs don't like you to take metformin if you are not overweight (even with PCOS) but my Dr also gave me it straight away!  

Maj - Try not to worry to much about the side effects of met - I found it an appauling drug in the first couple of weeks but aqfter that things really have settled down - I get the odd "moment", just keep some immodium instants (melts in your mouth, don't even need a drink  ) in your bag,  learn which foods doesn't agree with you on met and I can't suggest strongly enough that you build up gradually and take your tablets on a full stomach - I actually eat a banana (as well as my meal) before each tablet if my tummy does get a bit iffy as I do believe they are a metformin miracle.

Cat - I do agree with you though - met kills my appetite and I do find myself eating lots of crap just to line my stomach.  I used to love wholemeal bread but now even the thought of it makes me wanna heave    I think it is met that makes you want to throw up at the thught of some foods - I have been the same sinse starting it long before clomid and another thing that does it is seeds even on rolls etc   I can't take my full 1500mg a day as I just can't eat on it and have got settled on 1000mg, Dr recons it will still help even if not as much as 1500mg.  Its all a balancing act!

Fi - love the rings    Wow 200mg    Glad that the doctors are taking you seriously though  

Ba -     for a BFP  but at least you have a plan if not, I feel it helps, mentally at least    Hope you are doing ok!

Rosie - how are you doing? Hope everything is okay with you a little P who is looking amazingly gorgeous in the new avatar piccie  

Hope everyone is fine.  Have my scan tomorrow morning   will let you all know how it goes

Matty


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Davis* I've put a stone on in the last month alone.. I have been comfort eating me thinks to fill a familiar void as it all seemed so over, so hopefully this new surge of hope will help me sort myself out... the piccy, yeah, we decided to have wedding rings with a difference, so I designed a tattoo and we both went and had it done. Still bought two to exchange on the day but we wear those on our right hands.... 
Zenical is supposed to rid you of any consumed fat isn't it? and it didn't work, thats not good eh! did you have the similar to metbum symptoms that are supposed to be a symptom?So is it the doctors diet you start tomorrow? Is that no carbs at all? Does Met cause a risk if you were trying for a bfp that month then? Questions questions questions!..Don't those nostalgic programmes take you back eh! I did the lace gloves too, were showing our age here and I've got a few on you!! My DH was in telly heaven the other week when tizwaz was resurrected for a night, bless him...

*SS*, you must stick around as I for one want to go with you on your journey and it reminds us that theres hope and also wish to remain virtual friends with you of course..how has your DH been about your great news? we forget about the mens emotions on here too much and would like to hear all about his happiness too. Bet sport taken the back burner for now lol...Ooh a Christmas bump for you too, how lovely.. lets just hope theres a few more on here soon to join you

*Cat*, good willpower hun..hows are the psycho pills kicking in?

*Fallen angel*, ask anything anytime thats why were here to support each other, and it sounds like you could be round the time of little egg settling so don't rule that out.

Oh *Maj*, I've stuffed my bloody face today, MacDonald's brekkie like I said and MILs sunday dinner and gorgeous x rated pudding, then a whole box (shame) of maltesers to myself tonight, so it'll take me about 3 days just to rid myself of todays gluttony!!

*Matty*, even with gastric stories met sounds so appealing to my lardy self, don't know whether to self prescribe anyway, as I'm neither diagnosed or not for pcos but symptoms say "yes" but just worried if thats safe..200mg worries me a bit I must admit the "ovarian cancer" rumours etc... but my cons said that its not been proven in all the years of the whispers and she doesn't feel clomids a risk (any opinions on that ladies?)Good luck with your scan tomoz..

*Cleg* and *Angelus* and *Max*, where you gone ladies??

*Suskie*, are you home yet?

Hi to all I've missed

Has anyone heard from Nikki P recently, hope alls ok, shes been very quiet?

Other than gluttonising today, had a lovely shower and washed my hair....Pure bliss!!!!! luckily MIL's home in Bristol is fine for water, it doesn't matter how many washes you boil up a lady don't feel clean without a bath or shower..... Well off to bed now... catcha's tomoz xx

Thought for the day "My DH reckons I'd argue with a sat nav? " all I did was directed him from the passenger seat.... arer women really that bad? ? ?

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval


----------



## max_8579

Hi matty,

        Sorry bout the last cycle i guess 3rd time lucky wasnt meant to be for us  This time maybe.

  Ive decided im gonna take provera 2morra,and they toldme to start takin met at same time as clomid.fingers crossed.x 

Hi fi,im feeling ok thanx,i think im convinced the clomid wont work,im only on it for another 3months then its next step.i dont understand,he said we will refer you to a specialist unit who will try injections and stuff b4 they try ivf.

I will need to lose 3stone b4 i can av ivf so that wont be in the near future 

Its good news about you,im pleased for you.


----------



## max_8579

My dh walked in2 work yesterday and surprised me with a holiday to cape verde,i was gobsmacked.He did it because its our first wedding anniversary in 2weeks time and its paper isnt it,so he gave me the paper booking form.bless him.my boss was really good she said there and then i can have the time off.we not goin till oct though.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Max, sorry to hear its not been successful this month for you, be good to yourself for a few days hun, its hard isn't it. And the weight thing is such a burden... I hate it when people say "if you wanted it that much you'd loose the weight" but thats crap as your subconscious isn't rational and goes into comfort overdrive...  If it was that easy we'd all be physically at our optimum best in the world all the time... 
You know where we are if you need to offload, and good luck for this month we need atleast a 3rd BFP on here this quotta.. it'll work for you when the time is right I'm sure    xx

thats lovely how romantic of your DH , where is that in the world then? Just what you need right now eh!


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,

I've been off all weekend and so much to catch up on!

How's everyone doing?

Nothing going on with me at the moment - been VERY moody all weekend but think that's through tiredness and getting irritable at still having a houseful of people to run around after  

Nix


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

      Thanx for that hun.It doesreally wind me up when people say that too,especially when they dont know wot your goin through.

  Its off the east coast of africa,i cant wait.xxx


----------



## Nix76

Can I be cheeky ?

Could someone bubble me up to a 7 please ?


----------



## littlebear

Hi all, 
Haven't been on in ages.  Got my BFP and was quite ill and absolutely knackered all the time.  Unfortunately had a miscarriage last week, I was 10 wks.    Hadn't been well for a couple of days, spotting and a bit crampy.  My gp sent me to the early pregnancy unit at the local hospital, had an internal scan and was told that it was an embryonic pregnancy.  Basically it was an empty egg that was fertilised, never going to be a baby at all.  Not that it was an consolation to me and dh. 
So I'm back to thinking about bloody clomid again.  Been advised to wait until second period after this before starting it again but would love to chat to anyone who has been in the same boat.  I really think I feel up to trying straight away, I understand there was never really a baby there now and I would still love to really have one.
Oh way and to make it all worse my sil, who I don't really get on with anyway, arrived in on Friday night for a drink and a chat.  Now I'd just ad the miscarriage on Thursday and my dh was working away from home so it was our first time together.  She arrived in made all the usual platitudes and then said "Know this isn't really the right time but I'm 14 wks pregnant"  Christ I could have gutted her, this was our first and she already had 2 kids.  Could she not have waited even a couple of days.
Anyway got to go for lunch as I said any advice would be very welcome.  Thanks all in advance.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix have put you on 2007 ..as this is your year x 
Cat


----------



## Nix76

Thanks Cat -  

Littlebear - I haven't been in your position so can't offer you any advice, but just wanted to send you a bit  .  So sorry to hear about your MC hun.  We're always here when you want us !!

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Littlebear   ..sorry I missed your post ..so sorry to hear your news, it doesn't matter what the reasons it is always heartbreaking   to have a miscarriage. 

I remember playing the same song over and over and over crying my eyes out as I associated that song with my baby .. it was utterly heart breaking. 

You have to let it all out hun and grieve for your loss, it was totally insensitive of your sil to break her news to you, but she probably thought that you would be cross if she kept it from you, or something .. I am sure she didn't mean to add to your agony. 

If you ever need to rant hun you can PM me or carry on talking to everyone on here, if it is any consolation most women go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies after a miscarriage, so I hope that happens for you very soon x  

Cat


----------



## hopeful00

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just cant stop bawling!  

On day 2 clomid at 150mg. Took provera last week 5 days. Feeling rubbish all weekend. Cant stop crying! Cant think straight... am I going mad?? 

This is month 5 of clomid. My cons. says I can stay on it for a year ( ie, another 8 months including this one). Is 150mg the top they prescribe? 

I have a lot on my plate right now too, and feeling stressed. Any stress relief techniques? CHEAP ones!

Not really believing it will work this time. SO Im not so hopeful anymore.


----------



## fallen angel

awwww hopeful, sorry to hear youre feeling so low hun, Im afraid I cant offer much useful advice really as Im pretty much a newbie to all this, but I can send you lots of       and lots of     if thats any help. Hope its just a passing thing and youre feeling a bit more high spirited soon hun, take care love C x

I have a horrible nasty feeling   is going to show her ugly head any time, been on constant knicker watch all day, all other symptoms gone completely except for sore boobs and a/f pains, which seem to be getting worse. Just wish it would show up if its going to and put me out of my misery. How long do implantation pains last for? ??Becoming pretty convinced its definately a/f though, but only time will tell, will keep you updated anyways, ta ta 4 now x


----------



## littlebear

Thanks for all the support.  Wouldloveababycat I think you're right about sil, she knew it wasn't right time but as she lives about 150 miles away we wouldn't see her again for a while.  She hadn't said it earlier as we had told our news and then even with the mc she couldn't put it off.
I'll probably be back on more often even though dh thinks I get obsessive about it all and that I shouldn't spend all my time reading about ttc and infertility on the net.  God bless the men but they really don't get what we have to put our bodies through in order to achieve a pregnancy.


----------



## fallen angel

littlebear Im so sorry for what youve just been through, Ive had a m/c in the past and I know how youre feeling hun. Plus with the added upset of sil announcing her pg to you, very insensitive. Sending you lots of     hun x


----------



## maj79

Afternoon All

Fallen angel hope AF stays away and it's another positive for the clomid board   

Hopeful there are people on here who have had BFP's on 8/10 cycle, so never say never   

Littlebear so sorry about your m/c, here is wishing you all the luck in the world for whatever decision you make   

Max sorry this cycle was no good, here's hoping for the next   

Matty hope your scan went well

'Ello to FI , Nix, Cat, Ba, Travel Girl, Essex Girlie and any one else I have missed hope you are keeping as positive as possiable   

Well nothing to say from me, again, apart from I am frazzled to a crisp after 3 mins on the sunbed !!! And that is it. No side effects, no cm or sign of ovulation ( cd 16 ) No signs of anything!!

Em xx


----------



## Davis

Littlebear - I am so sorry to hear your news. A m/c is a m/c no matter what the reason and after 10 weeks of planning your new life with your family to watch it all disapear is pretty hard to cope with. I know as I have been in your shoes before. And you really sound like you are handling it very well. I was an absolute wreck. Are you having a natural m/c or erpc? If you have a choice I would book the erpc. I found it a good way to put an end to the pain of m/c by getting it over and done with. If you ever need to talk just pm me. Dont rush into ttc too early - I know that you want to move on but make sure that your body is up to it as the last thing you want is another m/c. I was told to wait a minimum of 3 months to get by body back to normal especially my iron counts.

Hopeful - Im a weeper on clomid. It is an emotional rollercoaster. As for stress relief I always find a bottle of red wine and a ciggie helps but as we cant really do that anymore (although I have been known to slip from my state of grace) then chocolate/cakes/yummy food is my next choice!

Em - naughty, naughty you dont want skin cancers. Apply cream!

Hi to Cat and Nix
Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey littlebear - I too had a m/c at 8 weeks and had erpc. I also thought I was fine to try again straight away and then one day about a month after it was all over, I completely fell to pieces and ended up taking a  couple of weeks off work to deal with my emotions. I know its really tempting to get straight back in the saddle as another BFP would make you feel Ok - but have you considered how you will cope if its BFN? 
We'll all different and it may just be that you are fantastic at handling this but dont' rush into things and put loads of pressure on yourself. take a couple of months off and chilll out - enjoy a few drinks and treat yourself.
A glass of wine with friends you can really talk to (and cry with) was definately the best medicine for me.
Wishing you lots and lots of     

Hi everyone else - been mental busy at work today so haven't had time to see what you're all up to  - will log again tomorrow when, hopefully, peace will have broken out in my office.

Have a lovely evening everyone - enjoy the sunshine (south east is sunny anyway)

Essex G

Essex G


----------



## Crazy Fi

No peace for the wicked then *Nix*, tell them all to go away so you can spend some time with your clo-chicks..

Ooh *Max* it sounds lovely, how long you going for?

Hi *cat*, you finished unpacking yet? takes ages doesn't it...
*
littlebear*, sorry for your awful news,I can only re-itterate what the girls have said, but please give
yourself time to heal..

*hopeful*, sorry to hear your feeling bad, I've just been prescribed 200mg,took 150mg for the last 2 months, but I am prob a lot older than you,so they can up it..and your no madder than the rest of us hun,it's one heck of a hormonal and emotional rollercoaster...

*F-angel*, hope its not to late for you, fingers crossed..

Angelus, re sent you e mail although a bit out of date now, from my DH's e mail account, ...

*Crispy Maj*, hope your little egg is about to sprout.....

*Davis* hows the diet going?

*Cleg*, where you gone?

*Kelli*, its too quiet without you

*Essexg,Matty*, and anyone I've missed.. hi


----------



## Crazy Fi

Quick update,

Spoke to my cons secretary, who said I have to get prescription from doctor, rang doctor who said she will only give me one month for now and wants to see my prog 21 results to see whats happening, tried explaining to her that from experience I cant rely on it, as cycle betwen 32 up to 60 days over last 3 months, but she said it will tell her . *In theory maybe woman, but reality shows them to be useless so often...* So have no choice but to go with that, and hope they'll be risen enough on day 14 to be offered more... its so frustrating, to know they may base their decision on a date that is meaningless unless cycle is around 28 days!! sorry just needed to rant....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..I have reached a standstill as need a new kitchen to put half of it away !! 

Sorry not been on this evening ..I seem to be having a stonking headache cycle this time .. real bad heads by the end of the day.. all good fun eh !

So have been in bed since 7.30 but thought I would pop on and say hi to everyone .. 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Littlebear I'm so sorry hun   to hear your news. Your sil should have waited for a better time 

Em Hope your feeling more positive, 100 could make all the difference 

Hey Fi Fi Yep I'm back 

Hi Cat How is the clomid going?

Max that is lovely of your Dh to do that for you anniversary 

Hi Nix How are you hun? you haven't been around the 2ww board lately.

Hi to all the other crazy clomid girls

Sukie (still no witch)


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hiya Suskie and Cat, long time since I've seen you both on here together....

Clomid and a/f = horrid headaches sometimes doesnt it, any joy on the job front yet Cat?

Did'ya enjoy your hols Suskie? are you very pe menapausal ? The witch always comes when
she's not wanted and stays away when she is doesn't she, she needs a good kicking, you need her bad!!

Cat Channelle has walked and Ziggys been demoted to the halfway house!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah kick that witches bottom! 

Clomid is ok apart from the headaches and felt icky at lunchtime but think that is the metformin.. no hot flushes for a change ! its funny how every cycle is different..

Sukie .. is waiting for the witch holding up your treatment?

Fi ..Have you got water yet ?
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Little bear,
     So sorry to hear your news hun,you do need time to get through it  I also m/c at 9wks and i was down for months.xx


Hi fi,we are only goin 4 a week.Its 5 hour flight.

  Now going back toyour update,i said to my cons the day 21 blood test is pointless for me as i never ovulate on cd 14,he said yes but even if you dont ovulate on day 14 your blood results should be higher than what they are.
He also said clomid is supposed to encourage you to ovulate on day 14 as if your avin normal cycles.I dont know what to think as teres lots of women on clomid who dont ovulate on cd14! He confused me.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Water came through about an hour ago.. but we cant use it to wash dishes, drink clean teeth etc... but at least its on its way back.

Hi Max, yes it boggles me too, I dont profess to have their knowledge, but surely common sense?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its ridiculous isn't it ..it is only cos I worked out I was ovulating more like day 20 and I booked my scan for then and proved myself right .. will they not scan you to see what is happening ..I would ask .. 

Right off to bed ... need to rest this zonky head oh god just remembered more clomid to take now fun fun fun
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Fi   Fi Yes I had a lovely hol thanks. Ooohhh I'll have to watch BB tonight. Blooody doctors   tell them to give you lots of clomid I said so 

Cat Hows the house coming along? Yep this has knocked me back at least a week and all the early scans that I'd booked in for my scans before work will be wrong and all the following weeks early scans are gone hoo hum what we all do to have our little babies


----------



## Crazy Fi

No scanning not allowed in my area,

Night night Cat, sweet pink pig dreams xx hope your heads better in the morning


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Suskie how frustrating for you, will you be able to re book to suit?


----------



## max_8579

Night cat.xxx

 I started provera 2day,im getting myself all worked up though as worried bout being ill with the met.


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think it was Matty who said to take it after food and gradually Max, hope that helps


----------



## max_8579

Thanx i will try taking it after food then.

  They told me to take 1 tablet a day for 2weeks then 2 tabs a day 4 two weeks then 3 tabs if i can handle it.x


----------



## Guest

Night Cat Honey 

Max Good luck on the provera Hope it doesn't make you ill 

Crazy Fi No I think I'll just have to slot in where they have spaces avaliable and I have no idea when the witch will come, but I'm not going to get stressed about it 

Any how I'm back to work tommorrow so gonna get some sleep or watch BB in bed   night girls


----------



## Crazy Fi

Max what mg is one tablet then?

Night night Suskie, I'm being nice to you in case your pre menapausal and could be dangerous xx sweet dreams


----------



## Kiah

Hi guys

Max - yep, after a proper meal, bananas great for metbum and increase as they have said.  Don't worry it doesn't last long (just feels like it does at the time  )  Immodium instants, bananas and ginger cordiel if you feel sicky   oh and most importantly - only andrex will do    If it makes you feel any better, I want to stay on my metformin until the menopause   so it can't be that bad   PM me anytime if you need a metmoan  

Fi - One of my tablets are 500mg but they come in 850mg as well but most folk only seem to take 2 of those strength a day.

Sukie - Hope AF turns up for you soon, I would be going mad by now  

Littlebear - So sorry to hear that you are having such a hard time right now  

Cat - Hope the head gets better soon, poor thing!

Davis - How are things going with you me dear?

Hopeful00 - best stress relief......I'll let you know when I find it    Hope that you are baring up okay.  I got really really down on my first 2 cycles but these 2 have been ok, hope it eases up for you soon

Well I had my scan today and before she even stuck the dildocam...well you know where she was talking about what the next step was!!!  The nurses really didn't expect the 50mg to work this time as it hadn't last time and neither did I really.  Well how wrong were we - 2 nice big juicy follicles both 17mm, 1 14 mm and 1 at 11mm.  As the third is only 14mm they don't think that even if it releases an egg it would be mature enough to fertilise.... I hope they are right    Always said I couldn't risk 3 eggs (scares me too much!).  Got progesterone blood test booked for 8th August.  Now just got to go and have lots of fun    If you don't see me in a while you'll know why  

Anyway, must go and take my cough mixture  

Matty


----------



## max_8579

Thanx matty.xxx

  Yeah fi mine are 5oomg too.xx


----------



## Sharry

Hello from Scotland for a change...bbrrrrrrrrrrrr it is bloody freezing!!!!

too much to catch up onbut might try tomorrow!

given up on this month has we have been running around trying to visit everybody whilst we are in Scotland.

Will come back online tomorrow to try and catch up!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Sharry enjoy the cold it wont be long until you are stuck in that unbearable heat again  

Oh Matty well done on the follies, hope it's a positive sign for this month for you  

Sukie hope the witch catches up with you soon  

Max hope that the side effects of met aren't too bad for you  

Fi I have ended up feeling really sorry for Chanelle and absolutley can't atand Ziggy now, did you see the way he back tracked when he reralised people were going to think he was a  .  As for CD21 test, surley they have got to have some idea what they are doing  

Cat hope your headache goes soon, know how you feeel with that one  

Hit to Nix, Ba, TG, Essex girlie, Kel ( hope you are having a good holiday), Hopeful and er every one else I have missed I do try hard but I always forget someone  
Well just like the past week I have absolutley nothing to report,   It feels so much like a 'none' month for me !! I dont even mean a none month as in not ovulating, but I dont even feel like I have taken the Clomid. Oh well. And still feeeling very very sore of the sunbeds, cant wait to get home and strip of as my bra and pants feel like they are made from razor blades   ( if I don't laugh I will cry   ) 

Em xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!!

OK, I've been rubbish lately so gonna attempt personals...

Ba - how's tricks Mrs ??  What day are you on now 

Fi - glad that your cons has finally come to his senses and agreed to prescribe you more clomid.  Welcome back to the clomid madness  

Cat - Must be a nightmare having no cooker.  We were without a kitchen when we had a new one fitted and it was hell - only so many takeouts a person can tollerate!

Maj - Sunbeds ??  Naughty girl    

Sharry - is it nice being back home even if it is freezing ??

Matty - well done on all those follies !!!!  I bet we won't hear from you for a week now  

Max - hope the Met is OK for you hun. 

Sukie - good to hear from you!  Hope the witch shows up soon  

That's it.  I;m all out - hi to anyone I missed !!

Well, me and DH finally had a night to ourselves last night before more people descend on us today!  

Been getting little twinges and belly aches past couple of days - AF not due till middle of next week though.  As usual I don't hold out much hope, but am going through the motions!!

Hope you've all got as much lovely sun as we've got here in London - anyone would think it was summer !!!

Nix


----------



## hopeful00

Hi girls,

managed to dry the eyes for a while. Hopefully I can get some work done today.
Thanks for advice.

Im on CD3, when should I start taking cough syrup to help with CM - Im usually pretty dry. ANyonw tried Preseed? I did last time, it was ok but BFN.

I havent booked my scan yet, just feeling like this will never work.
Oh well. 

I want metformin. IS it really that bad? Ive heard its good for PCOS.

hope you all are good. 

Matty - WOW two big follies and little baby folly - good going. Gives me some hope.


----------



## Nix76

Hi Hopeful,

Glad you're feeling a bit better 

I used Preseed a couple of months ago and I found it really good, but DH told me this month that he wasn't so keen so haven't used it this month!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies .. Headache has gone for now ..it seems to come on in the evening. 

I have been out to the market and got lots of fresh fruit ..so have had a smoothie and now going to eat an apple and a nectarine. 

Max .. Bananas I would stock up on them with met as I found them very good for helping to stop the side effects, and def take them with a meal.  I find that salad really doesn't suit me on met but different people find different things, the ginger cordial is worth a try I might do that as have been having lots of nausea with it including this morning and I couldn't face any food which doesn't help with the met, you do get used to it tho...hope it helps hun. 

Matty ..Great news about the follicles hun x 

Hopeful ..Pre-seed I have always found good and there are quite a few people who have had BFP's using pre-seed. 

Fi ..I can't believe they don't do scans ..can't you even pay to have one privately ? sounds daft to me..

Em..do you suffer with headaches too on clomid ? they aren't nice and I hate filling myself up with drugs so would rather go to bed and get rid of it that way especially when I am tired anyway ..there are not enough sleeping hours in the night lol 

Sounds like you over did the sun bed hun .. it might not mean anything not having side effects I have had different every cycle and the month I had least side effects was the one I know I def ovulated ! so might be good news   

Sharry ..brrr bet it does feel cold compared to Dubai .. how long are you over here ?

Sukie ..Hope the witch arrives so you can get on with things..
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Nix - maybe egg whites would be better   My DH doesnt mind pressed but then he only cottoned on this month that it wasnt just me being wildly turned on by his enormous smile! Still like he says 'he is on a need to know basis.'

Hopeful - make sure that your cough syrup in just Gueis-something and doesnt contain any antihistamines. I used Tixylix but not every Tixylix is the same there are 3 types so check. I just took a swig every day upto ov.

Em - oh I know that pain you get along the bra line. Ouch. Vinegar baths is what we always grew up on in Oz as a cure for sunburn. Just pour some in the bath. 

Matty - good news about the follies. You and Nix having twins then.

Essex Girl - sun is shining here as well.

Sharry - just enjoy but do try and at least get a quickie in - you dont want to beat yourself up about missing BMS later on in the month.

Fi - right Mrs, you and me need to talk   Dont let this nurse mess you about. Start charting, do some research on ovulation induction and follicle tracking with clomid. Take in your charts to show that ov has not occurred, together with protocol on good practice for treatment. What they need to do is use sufficient amounts of drugs to ensure that ov occurs each month. Ultimately they should increase this until ov is occurring at roughly CD14. Then a progesterone blood would confirm this. As they do not track request that they do the following, one test on CD21 and one test 7days past the ov date that you give them for one month only. Then move on to supplementing/combining your clomid with other drugs to induce ov. Dont take anymore sh*t from this lot. Stand your ground. This is your right, they arent doing you any real favours. Tell them that you would be prepared to pay for any additional drugs - which at something like £30 a month shouldnt break the bank. Explain that once again time is of the premium so you would like to move on as soon as possible. Ask again to have an appointment with the cons to discuss treatment of you. Dont just sit back grateful that they give you another clomid month. Make sure that they think of you as a person and not a number. In order for this to happen they have to know who you are - they have to see you. Now you go girl and if you need a hand, I am more than happy to help.

Cat - I dont have a cooker either. And no kitchen is in sight either. Ive got one of those electric steamers. They are great and together with an electric wok I survive fine.

Littlebear - you OK honey? Thinking of you.

Fallen A - hows things? 

Sukie - bummer about a/f. Hope she arrives and that it doesnt mess you up too much. You are meant to be taking it easy, just remind aunt flo that its a no stress time this month!

Well my best friend just rang to say that she has gotten back from her nuchal fold test and everything is Ok and little bean waved at her. I am happy for her. In another cruel twist of fate a/f arrived for me 1 hour earlier. So I am off to find chocolate to cheer myself up. Thats it for me - my clomid days are now over. I wont be taking it this month. Still I will hang around bore you all with my cynical ranting, you will have to tell me if I mellow out and am not so emotional now that I am not a clomid chick anymore. 

Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Hey girls glad to see you're all as   as usual.

Ba - I can't get the egg whites thing out of my mind. Keep getting mental pictures of them starting out as egg whites but ending up as meringues! 
Good news about your friends baby but we all know how much it hurts as well so hang in there hun.

Fi - everything Ba said and more - you have to ask or you don't get with the NHS so keep asking and asking and eventually they'll give it to you just to shut you up.

Sharry - Och aye the noo! or something like that

Matty - great news about the triplet follies! I nearly always have 3 follies (not that it helped me get BFP yet) - but my nurse says its very very unlikely to result in all 3 fertilising, so just keep dreaming about the twins instead.

Cat - making us all feel bad with your fresh fruit fetish, I have had to eat some crisps and a chocolate button to make myself feel better. but glad someones got the willpower. Re headaches - have you tried the forehead stick thing that you rub onto your skin. It really works for me and is a great alternative to drugs.

Hopefull00 - I hope you're not feeling so blue today. I also have days when I feel very small and alone but I'm usually a lot better the following day. Just a have a good old fashioned bawl and let it all out.

Maj - the sunbed thing is so over, Johnson and Johnson sunkissed moisturiser is the way forward and no nasty skin cancer. You know it makes sense.

Nix - this bits the worst isnt' it, the waiting...it just goes on and on and on. Keeping fingers crossed for you this month m'girl.

Littlebear - Let us all know how you're doing, sending you lots of  

Good luck to Fi, Sukie, Max and anyone else I missed (sorry)

I am waiting for my CD12 scan on Friday morning to see how this months clomid has worked - usually I feel quite bloated at this stage but feeling perfectly normal for some reason. I hope that doesn't mean I've got no folllies. I'll have to think growing thoughts between now and Friday.

Wish I was outside in the sun instead of stuck in horrible air conditioned office but thems the breaks. Might have to  sneak out for a cornetto soon.

Essex G


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh *Matty* thats great news for you... really hope you have that follie success this month...

So *Sharry*, whats it like being home? Are you missing the sun yet? hope your feeling a little better today...

*Maj*, Did you see him manipulate that last argument about "so say, flirting with Liam" just because he wanted 
her of his back and quick, in a bid for freedom.. a.k.a. "fresh meat". And he was so not sorry to See her go, just trying to play the part for the cameras, he made me want to puke....What cycle day are you on then Maj? And keep away from those bloody sunbeds woman

*Nix*, have you actually opened a hotel lol or just got loads and loads of friends? ?  got visions now

*Hopeful*,glad your feeling a bit better, do you have pcos?..

*Cat*, glad your feeling better,hows the work front dilemma going?

*Davis*,you go girl lol It's all quite awkward, after being written off by cons, my only contact was advanced practitioner
nurse, who then referred me back to consultant after letter.Then I received a letter off consultant instructing me to go to doctor
to get clomid prescription. Great doctor ususally, and I guess she's only being cautious now, but said she had to see prog results 
(protocol) before going any further.I really pushed it on phone, but she was adamant. I am going to use everything I can think of to
find out when I ovulate, and ask for a second bloods, so its back to bbt charting and I,m gonna use opk for first time. Will also do all research I can. But me and DH have agreed that with only this one last chance, its better to wait a month or two and get some weight off before progressing with it. I know time isn't on my side but I think looking at the worst of two evils, if my fsh levels are good, the wait is a lower risk than the excess weight. So gonna go in all guns blazing. I guess I'd have to apply for private scans through doctor would I? Am so fertility illiterate in those areas.They're still adamant they wont give me any other drugs.I am gonna gather my evidence and go in and see doc, wish you could astral travel, and perch on my shoulder while I'm there, you could even stick your hand up my(oops!)  and be my puppeteer, no Fi not such a good idea!! seriously, I get so cross, give me someone else's cause and I'm the gobbiest and most assertive person in town, but when it comes to me, I deflate. But will psyche myself up for this one, your right *"**this is my life,our potential baby,and I'm not a bloody statistic!!*
There now I feel better lol, cheers hun, and how are you? Just read your bottom bit hun? what is your next step now? are you not clomidding again? or just having a break ? What have I missed? ?

Cheers *E-girlie*,like Cat said, its sometimes the months you feel nothings happening that it actually is, good luck with scan...

Hi to all.........


----------



## Davis

Fi - there my old Fi is back. We got ranting and warped humour as she went off on one! Good to see  . I have a lap & dye booked in for 10 August and then start IUI next cycle. I will push for 3 IUI sessions then IVF. So maybe I will have a bub before then end of the year.


----------



## maj79

I no I no I am naughty should stay of the subeds   but I am that white I have a tint of blue to me  
I cant use the cream things Essex Girlie, I have tried but just come out in a rash with them.

Fi I am CD 17 now, I think  not having any test or anything this time round so not counting properly, as well as not ov'ing.  I hope you get through to the doctor when the time comes, as much as they are trained I wish sometimes they would except that we do know are own bodies as well. And I have gone PURE anti ziggy now   oooo even thinking about him makes ,my blood boil, who the  
does he think he, that was sooooo wrong what he did and he obviously either doesn't understand that mental abuse can be just as bad as physical ( in my opinion) or he doesn't give a   .  Grrrr get im out  

Davis ta for the tip if it doesn't calm down soon I will go the shop and get some vinegar. And you better stay and pester us and not dissapear to the iui board  

Cat I would say that is the one thing that I have had every cycle so far, I know what youy mean about taking the tablets, but sometimes I haveto as I am not a great sleeper either.

Hopeful hope you feel beter soon


Em xx


----------



## cleg

ey up me duckies 

you know how it is that time of month  + time on tinternet go's AWOL  + i must say it has gone well this month no pressure so me fingers are crossed we done well 

i'm sorry i aint caught up with your news been busy + today was dads 50th so been down there for bit

Fi must say like you eternal wedding rings hunni 

i hope your all good me dearies, thinking of you all 

ps anyone who wants to get me upto date pm me 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls 

Em stay away from the sunbeds   

Ba Sorry the witch came 

Nix Come on now positive thoughts      

Hi Cleg How are you doing?

Hi Cat and Fi Fi   You don't have to be nice to me any more the witch came in the night so I'm having another scan tommorrow 

Matty That sounds great Go to it girl  

Hi to everyone else 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Davis*,if that is where you feel the next step of the journey is, then I wish you all the luck in the world and potentially for a Christmas bub bulge  , but I want a promise from you.. and I take promises very seriously indeed I'll have you know!! I want you to promise to stay with us and come on daily like you always have done, and not wear off or start to feel out of it, your a major major part of who we are on this thread, and I want you to promise that you'll stay with us. And I'm sure all the girls will agree with me.Clomid or no clomid, your one of us now.
Moving to the iui board would be treason, you can peek, but don't leave us even a little bit...Now promise please! 

Maj, are you opk'ing, cm'ing etc? and is that what your basing your non ovulation on? Hope your still in for this month  BB starting to hot up now isn't it,did you see both Channelle and Charley, being joint guests on bb big mouth? And poor Liam has been booted into the half way house! OMG!

Hi Cleg, glad to know the only reason you've been quiet is too much humping, and without pressure, fingers crossed girlie!

Oh Suskie thats great, see she had the wrath of me and Cat on her last night, and she crapped and came running to you 

Ok way tmi now, but it really shows how clomid dries you up, I'm not on it this month and me bloody knickers are swimming! Where are you hubby 

Ok ladies, being as I'm talking to myself on here again, like the old days, I'm gonna luv ya and leave yas, night night xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All  

Fi- I am basing it mostly on what my Cons said, him going off my CD 21 results, which I know if it isn't 7dpo then it doesn't give a true result, but apart from last cycle which was 49 days, it would have given a result, but apparently my levels haven't changed in the slightest. I did get cm lat month, which made me realise I hadn't had any for god knows how long!!! I dont use the opk's, me and DP like it quite regualr as it is so I always know that there are fresh swimmers there   And I can not believeeeeeeee she picked Liam, does she want to make an enemy of herself before she even got in there !!! But it might mean less chance of Ziggy getting back in. I watched BBBM through gritted teeth still can't bear Charley.

To every on else hiya  . I am really excited today going to see Sissor Sisters tonight and I am off work tomorrow and Friday  wahoooooooooooo. So I have got that friday feeling today

Em xxxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!

Fi - I feel like I'm running a bloody hostel at the moment!  But no, my BIL lives in Canada but is over for a visit at the moment and staying with us and we have also got friend who has been staying too and then there are the various waifs and strays that turn up regularly wanting feeding !!

Ba - Fi is 100% right.  Don;t you dare vanish and leave us for the IUI board  

Maj - lucky you having a short week!  Enjoy the Scissor Sisters tonight!

WOW - I am so tired.  Got home from work last night and had a 20 minute power nap and then had a massive energy boost.  No symptoms to speak of really, boobs a bit sore but they were last month too and AF showed so I give up thinking about it !

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Nix - life is just so hard darlings when you are a social  . I joined ******** the other day and realised that I dont have any friends! The few that I have sent me emails calling me Billy No Mates. lol. Best bit is I put on my profile that I was a conservative, bisexual, Amish woman in an open relationship who was looking for what ever she could get. I then got an email from a girlfriend asking if I was alright and saying that reading my profile I sounded vulnerable and that she didnt know that my DH and I were in an open relationship.   OMG havent laughed so much in a long time    Thought about playing along for a while but then told her that it was meant as a joke and that I thought that the Amish bit might have given it away. Ahhh, you gotta laugh! So you see I have to stay around cause I would be very lonely in my Amish community.

Fi - Like I said, I will hang around but you know how it is I will end-up feeling all out of place. Still they might put me back on clomid for IUI. I hope not it makes me emotional and fat. I havent spoken to the IUI girls yet or even read the thread. I am all nervous - what if they dont like me?? My diet has crashed at the first hurdle. I had an emotional day yesterday and Monday. In fact I ended up downing a red wine and a real coffee and a ciggie and chocolate and cake yesterday evening. So you see I crashed and burned in a BFN haze!

Essex Girl - meringues   Funny you should say that because its exactly what I thought!

Em - I heard that the SS gig is really good. I love a bit of camp prancing around myself.

Sukie - good luck with this cycle. For once its a case of being glad someone got a/f 

Cleg - glad to see you have been having fun this month. 

Well we are going camping for 4 days. This is gonna be funny. If it rains I am straight into a hotel. Off to Dartmoor with the beasties. I am very excited but we have to go out and buy all the gear as we havent camped for years and years. Dont know how we are gonna cope sleeping with a 3 year old between us!
I am looking forward to cooking all that crappy camping food. Packet macaroni cheese, all day breakfast in a can, eggs and bacon for breakfast.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi ladies .. blimey you lot can natter .. 

Sukie ..Glad the nasty witch finally came to her senses.. we gave her a good talking to !! 

Fi .. I wish medical professionals would get it into their heads that not everyone ovulates on day 14 and this is perfectly normal, it makes sense if you don't have the standard 28 day cycle that day 14 might not be ov day, I ovulate regularly now about day 21-22 which with a 38 day cycle is about right ..but its only cos I sussed this and got them to scan me around then that I had it confirmed before that they were scanning me at day 10-12 and writing me off because the follicles were so small..well they would be wouldn't they !! doh is it me or don't they use their common sense sometimes !!

Ba .. I really hope you get your little bump for Christmas wouldn't that be a great present       have a great time camping ..umm food sounds yummy   well the eggs and bacon bit does!

I feel a bit irritable today .. the joys of clomid..I have been looking at the structure charts and trying to find out where I fit in if anything .. to be honest I wouldn't care too much if they made me redundant .. I could get lots of painting done !! its not worth worrying about at the end of the day I can't control if they are going to make me redundant or not .. I just wish they wouldn't prolong the agony .. it has been about 9 months they have been dragging it out !

I am managing quite well without my cooker so far .. hopefully my Dad will be able to sort it out when I get the conversion kit..

Em .. KEEP AWAY FROM THE SUNBEDS ... fake tan is much better and less painful and less chance of skin cancer .. you don't want to become a wrinkled old prune do you .. I have a friend who is obsessed with her sun bed and she is becoming really really wrinkled for her age ..not a good look.

Cleg ..Hope you have a lucky cycle    

Essex Girl ..I was weeing myself laughing about the meringues  

Nix ..I can imagine you forever looking after people, a real social hostess, just need the brood of kids to run round your feet now    
Cat x


----------



## cleg

aw i wanna come see scissor sisters  have a good nite chick 

yes Fi we been doing the jiggy jiggy so my fingers are crossed too  

Ba oo have fun camping chick  i hope it dont rain for you 

Cat you doing good hun ?

hi to all you other raving mad loony's 

dont want to go to work, but i have been to pick me jollie hollie tickets up today  so not long now + 2 weeks of sun sand + maybe a bit of hows your father 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

Just got back into the office from a long lazy birthday lunch at a Thai restaurant.  Boss is on holiday, so I'm gonna put the phones to voicemail and head home to see to my brood  

Enjoy the sunshine !

Nix


----------



## Sharry

Hi

It is sooooooooo nice to be home, but just booked my flight back to Dubai, kind of looking forward to the heat again  

really have given up this month but think we will try again when we get back to Dubai since I stocked up on clomid before I left for the UK incase the witch came to visit whilst I am home.

Hope everybody is okay

Sharry xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Haven't been able to log in for a while.  Been really busy with work  .  Haven't had chance to catch up with everyone's news but a lot has happened in a few days.

Fi - hope your knickers aren't too wet today!  You Ok with being clomid free this month?

Sharry - when do you go home?  Hope you're having a fantastic time.

Nix - can't believe how many guests you have.  They'll bankrupt you with all that food.  When are you due to test?

Hopeful - I've had v little CM too.  Didn't take cough syrup but was given oestrogen pills to take on days 10-14 and that really did the trick.  Had a Fi problem with my knickers on those days  .  Ask your dr about the oestrogen though hun.

Cleg - when's your hols? Where are you off to?  No doubt it'll make us all envious.

Sukie -hope scan has gone OK today.

Em - really want to see Scissor Sisters, have a great time and enjoy your weekend off.  Stay away from those sunbeds.

Essex girlie - good luck for Friday's scan.  You looking forward to Twickenham on Sat?  I can't wait!

Matty - brilliant news about the follies.  Hope you and DH are being busy in the busy dept.

Ba - good luck for lap and dye next week and here's to a successful IUI round.  Like the other girls have said, please don't leave this thread.  You are a fantastic inspiration and we need your stories of egg whites and ******** to keep us all going!  Hope the camping goes well, I'm not far from Dartmoor so give us a wave.

I know we've laughed about the egg whites with Ba but I have had to syringe bicarb of soda before BMS!  Discovered I had acidic CM through a post coital test and I've had to syringe half an hour before BMS.  Very medieval and it does knock any romance out of it all but hey it works so may be worth a go.  Can't look at recipes that involve bicarb though  .  And it does make the phrase bun in the oven a bit more appropriate  

Hi to everyone else I've missed and hope you're all doing OK.

Am doing OK.  Not going to go on about it here, don't feel it's appropriate.  Keeping everything crossed for more BFPs - each and every one of you deserve it.

TG xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, 
How is everyone doing?
Just popped in for a quick update really. Having quite mixed emotions at the moment, I've had a/f pains for days now but no sign of   yet. One minute I feel hopeful as I have heard of so many ladies on here who have had a/f pains right up until, and sometimes after getting bfp, so begin to think maybe its a good sign, especially as my usual cycles are not like this, I normally only get a/f pains on the day it arrives, or sometimes mild ones the day before, so think maybe this change is good? Then other times I think well a/f must be on its way and dont want to get hopes up, as maybe its just the clomid changing  the pattern of things,and Im in for a killer of a period. Ohhhhh I dont know, I will just have to wait until test day I suppose   lol
Would be good to know if anyone else has any experience similar to this, feel like im in limboland at the moment, thanks for all your help and support it has kept me sane these 2 weeks (only just like) lol
Love Caroline x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Caroline ...My friend who found out she was pregnant last week or end of the week before I forget  she has had AF type pains all the way through and was convinced she wasn't pregnant..so there is no telling hun ..are you going to test tomorrow ? wishing you every luck in the world hun        

TG ..Ooh the bicarb sounds fun ..don't they use that for cleaning too ..you must have a very clean inside lol Kim and Aggie use it for allsorts lol ..hope you are doing ok hun x

Nix ..Was it your birthday today hun ? if so 
[fly] happy birthday !! [/fly] 
and sending you lots of  

Rosie ..How are you today hun ? hope you are not too uncomfortable in the heat  

Sharry ..I can just picture you with a hat, scarf, mittens lol .. glad you are enjoying being home ..its hot down south you know ..not like scotland brrrr

I feel a bit tearful tonight ..still not heard from donor and I am starting to wonder if he is messing me about again.. I will be gutted if I can't go ahead with it this cycle .. if he does mess me about I might look for another donor..as I have about 3 cycles left with the amount of clomid I have left now they have reduced my dose..and don't want to waste them.. something always seems to happen and I wonder sometimes if I am destined to be a Mum.

Fi fi ..can't get this thought out of my head with you with wet knickers 

Sukie ..good luck with the scan tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else  sending you all lots of positive vibes and fairy dust ..

   
[fly]              [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

*Cat* Sorry you are feeling a bit low hun, sending you a  hun, I hope it turns out ok for you, I really do.

Will probably test tomorrow am and if bfn I ill try again friday am, thats if  stays away that long. Thanks for the positive vibes hun, really appreciate it, hope it works


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Me too ..or I will have to have a strong word with the positive vibe fairy .. I guess I just have to see what happens, it is frustrating tho.. so much harder needing a donor.. grrrr why can't babies arrive under cabbage patches like they used to    
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Can someone blow me a bubble before I got OCD on you !!


----------



## fallen angel

Cat - Blown you a few bubbles hun  x 
Or get delivered by the stork lol. I remember when I was about 3 I asked my mum where I came from and she said " The baby shop round the corner for £2.99 " If only it was that easy lol.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I would rush out and get the 4 I always wanted


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Maj*,Well hope you may still be in for this month, its so frustrating isn't it...at least you and DH have a good
thing with the regular urges to ensure for swimmers, so many people go off it, because of the pressure.. if I 
walked into the bedroom in a pair of suspenders at the mo, my DH would prob run out screaming ......
I know Charley is one arrogant self centred b*tch, who is so up herself its unreal, she just doesn't hear herself
does she,and she def' doesn't listen... YEUCH!!

*Nix*,I hope you have the energy to be back with us soon, I miss your humour, good luck.. what a lunch break eh!

*Davis*, you got all the rights to pamper yourself at the mo Hun, OK so you told me off, but and I understand where your
coming from, but as long as your ttc, your still on the same journey as us, just a different path, so don't forget that (I gotta have the last word). Whens your camping expedition then? it'll do you all the good in the world......

*Cat*, nah its not you, its them, the bloody professional incompetents!! It's not good that they're messing you about 
still at work,but like you say if you can stop it getting you down, thats all good for you.Sorry your feeling the wrath of the clomid 
pill.. get those pussies to give our Cat a bug hug from us... ( OMG.. vision of loads of swinging pussies in Cats new abode!)My DH and I were having a conversation about cleaning underwear
*Cleg*, where you going and when, then? Me I'm not nosey, just curious.... 

Sharry when you off back to the sun and pool parties then?...

*TG*, yeah my knickers are a bit dryer today, but "come to Mamma!" and a running scared DH still comes to mind lol..Glad 
your doing OK, but don't be worried to tell us how your getting on, Rosie and others come on here with their progress 
and I'm sure were all glad to hear of your progress and that alls OK, were all hoping to be in your shoes one day and 
it gives us hope...

*F-angel*, I too have read lots about a/f pains and still a BFP, so don't give up hope yet.I think most ladies would agree
that clomid can lengthen cycles,but again it's different for everyone, as are the symptoms.I did have real bad pains on my 
second cycle of clomid and other symptoms and to this day am convinced I had an egg that failed to implant, it was all so weird 
and different from my normal a/f's, and one like I hadn't had for years. It;s prob best to remain hopeful, but stay grounded and
aware at the same time. Theres such a similarity in the symptoms, it can be torturous making guesses and assumptions either way.
Lets hope you get that BFP,look at Cats friend for example, but if not were here for you to walk with you along the journey, good luck...
Oh *Cat*, big hugs to you, sounds like you need to trade your donor in soon, you don;t need that do you,was gonna call him a silly *anker, but it'd be a bit ironic wouldn't it, but don't take no crap from him xx

Hi to eveilybodily

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, were you down south when you saw those women partners sound like my DH's x on a really good day? Her and her girlfriend are the pits with their kids, one of which is my DH's son!! .... (ref: our debate page)
Well have succeeded on day 3 of healthy eating and excersize, YAHOO! Just got back from walking dog and about to lay into a bowl of blackberries and yoghurt whilst watching bb.....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

FF well done on eating healthily.. no wasn't down south ..perhaps they were visiting Northampton lol x

just had a good cry I can't really do anything about him messing me about can I .. I am in his hands totally ..I have given him all my new contact details but have heard nothing back from him at all.. if I search for a new one via a site it will cost me about £530 the first month and slightly less after that ... hey maybe if they make me redundant I can use my redundancy money! 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat I wish it would all come easier to you, your one special person, and you don't need constant stumbling blocks, but my goodness when your BFP arives, it will be a most well deserved baby,you so are in line for that BFP hun, and I believe 100% you *WILL* get it xx


----------



## Nix76

Morning all !

Cat - sorry you're feeling down hun and that your doner is mucking you around. It's so unfair   Nope, not my birthday!  God, don't age me my another year already  

Fi - how's the damp knicker situation today ?!    I've been missing chatting to you girls too - I can't believe how dependent I have become on this site and on chatting to all of you other crazy clomid chicks, but I feel like I know you all. 

TG - good to hear from you and glad to hear that everything is going well.  Don't vanish on us will you?  We need to hear about success stories to keep us going!

Sharry - I bet Scotland feels like the Arctic compared to Dubai!  It's quite nice down here though.  When are you flying back again ??

F-Angel - have you tested yet   Good luck hun   

Ba - hmmmm, think it's more a case of being a mug rather than a social butterfly!  How's you ?  Will you still have to take clomid with your IUI or do they do it unmedicated   When are you due to start ??  I hope this is it for you  

Hey to everyone else - how you all doing 

Yet again not much going on with me symptom wise - due to test next week and feel zilch other than incredible tiredness.  I fell asleep on the train on the way home from work last night and missed my stop - wouldn't mind if it was after a night in the pub, but this was at 3.30 in the afternoon!!  VERY embarrassing!!  I used to get really tired like this before I started taking the clomid and assumed it was my PCOS and mucked up hormones (?!!?) so rather than making me think I might be PG I tend to think that it hasn't worked properly this month!  Who knows!!

Am planning on another short day today - while the boss is away, Nix will play......  WOooooo Hoooooo !!!

Right - who's due to test and when ??  We need a few more BFP's on this board I think!

Nix


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, well I tested this morning and it was BFN. I thought my testing day was tomorrow but according to my ticker its today so looks like its all over for this month. Just waiting for A/F now so I can get started again. Thanks for all the help youve given me this first cycle, its been invaluable! At least now I know what Im in for. Thanks again, Take care all, Caroline x


----------



## Davis

Nix - I want your job. You do have an extremely understanding boss, with long lunches, champagne every now and then and closing up early. As for my treatment well I dont ov naturally (except on the very odd occassion hence the natural BFP) so it has to be medicated. I responded very well to Gonal F with my IVF so they may give me that but obviously as I have ov on clomid they may use this instead. Certainly it would be cheaper for me - £8 v's £500 a month! The only thing is I want 2 eggs not 1. Just want to double my chances of a BFP. I know that they try to avoid 2 follies so think it will be clomid. Will have to see. They wont say when I start except to say that if the tests are OK the following cycle so my next test date will be 1 October! Unbeliveable. It all just takes so long  

Cat - your donor doesnt sound at all reliable and actually sounds like he has either changed his mind or cant give a **** at all about you. I would pin him down once and for all and ensure his commitment.

F-Angel - Sorry about the BFN hun. Are you sure about your ov date?

Travel Girl - had a good laugh at the 'bun in the oven'. Do you feel pregnant yet?

Fi - well done on the healthy eating. I have started again today but as we go camping on the weekend its not gonna last long. I have to have bacon and eggs dont I?

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone
Ba
x


----------



## fallen angel

Ba - Im pretty certain I ovulated on the 18th, and had bms the day after so I think that means its about  right?


----------



## Nix76

F-Angel - it aint over till the witch is here, so don't lose hope just yet  

Ba - my job is generally very dull, so there has to be some perks!  I actually feel like I'm killing time here until I get a BFP, but I know I'm just wasting my life cos I've been chasing that for over 6 years now!!  I keep telling myself that I will leave before the next treatment step, but I know that it would be easier to stay here as it's so flexible.  God, that seems like ages away but I guess it's not that far really - this year has just flown by!  That is a hell of a difference financially isn't it !!??!

I've decided I am gonna take next month off the clomid.  We're going away and I don't really fancy having the bloat when I'm trying my hardest not to resemble a whale too much lying around the pool!  Don't want to scare the other holiday makers do I !!!  I feel a bit strange that I won't be on it for a month, but I spose it won't really make any difference.......will it ?

Nix.


----------



## Travel Girl

Morning

More rain in Devon.  Ba, better bring your waterproofs for your camping trip.  I have a spare room if it gets too wet  

Caroline - like Nix said, it aint over till the witch arrives.  Test again tomorrow.  We'll keep everything crossed it's a BFP  

Cat - can't believe about your donor.  Really hope it gets sorted and you can carry on.  And yes I do have very clean insides!  

Sukie - how's your scan gone?

Fi - good luck with the healthy eating.  How many more months will you be on clomid?  Feels like we've all been on it for years.

Ba - really frustrating how long everything takes.  Know what you mean about wanting 2 eggs.  Best of luck with it all.  It's going to happen, just a matter of when.  Enjoy the bacon and eggs when you're away.

Nix - glad you're making the most of boss being away.  Tiredness is just another horrid side effect isn't it.  Good luck for next week  .  taking the month off sounds a good idea too, even if it's just to take stock before going again.  

I'm fine.  Thanks for your messages.  I don't feel any different at all.  I imagined I would be jumping for joy but I'm not.  Have heard it's common but I think it's just weird.  Got first scan in 2 weeks so just keeping everything crossed for then.  

Hi to everyone else.

TG xx


----------



## cleg

just a quickie me lovelys as tea is calling 

TG everything will be fine hun + it will fly by now till your scan date 

Caroline lotsa  coming your way hunny 

Fi i'm off to Zante in 23 sleeps  i know sad but i have me little home made ticker on the cork board in the kitchen 

Cat, Ba, Nix, Sharry hows home treating ya ? + Maj i hope your all trying your best to stay sane me lil' sweeties  

my life is boring so have no news  i am wondering when A/F is going to show her face this month, she has been a little off the past couple of times + arrived early so should be next week sometime UNLESS we done it right this month 

not going to hold the  off while i'm away, going to let things run naturally + take clomid away with me, if i need to that is 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## missyb

hi girls sorry to barge in on your thread i just wanted to say to davis thanks for your pm EMPTY YOUR INBOX HUN!! it's full and i cant reply lol... hope youre all ok on here.


amanda xx


----------



## cleg

you tell her amanda


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Here here ..I tried to respond to you too hun but it said box full so here is your reply lol 

Hi hun yes I would def .. I have finally heard from him but he doesn't know if he can do any dates that I need him !!!   it is just stress we don't need  

Oh ps I am not gay lol just in case you were wondering  

Thanks hun 
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Right ..hello everyone ..well as you can tell from the above message I have finally heard from donor and he is not sure if he is going to be able to make any of the dates I need him, waiting to hear from him for sure .. how is everyone today .. I cried at work this morning think it was just the evil clomid cos it made me cry last night too .. but feel a bit better and more myself again now .. evil stuff clomid is!!

I was told today that I am doing a great job and that I should have no problem getting a job in the new structure so I just hope that holds true !!

Early night for me again as sooo tired ..I had a learning lunch today and nearly fell asleep through it ..it was not the most riveting of subjects lol 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

Aw Cat i hope you can get donor to make it hunny, such a shame + you have waited soo flipping long for this go

lotsa ((((hugs)))) +  coming your way me dearie, i hope you get good news 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh thanks sweetie..I don't know what I would do without you great lot ..have kept me smiling with your mad antics lol

I really hope so I will be glad when I don't need him anymore !!
Cat x


----------



## cleg

wouldloveababycat said:


> I will be glad when I don't need him anymore !!
> Cat x


god love em they are good for summit ey   

xxx


----------



## angelus

Fi - How south,down south, are the adams family then?   

Hello to all you lovely ladies out there. hope the sun is shining as much for all of you as it is down here
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Cat- Been reading all sorts of things on all the threads and just wanted to give you a  . You are one hell of a lady xxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Awww Angelus stop it you will make me blush lol no I am just normal really and plod on through the crap that life throws at me ..which unfortunately has been a lot lol 

Your bit to Fi made me laugh as that is my surname lol and thought what does she mean how far down south do I live !!   

You will laugh at this but if I type anything without an e its because this keyboard must have been a friday afternoon one as I have to press extra hard to get an e to come out so if typing quick I am likely to miss them out lol ..well what did I expect for £4 or whatever it cost at Mr Tesco lol

Cleg ..don't get me wrong I am eternally grateful to him but its so hard the messing about each cycle..

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ITS ONLY 145 SLEEPS TIL CHRISTMAS YEAH !! 
         
[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Crazy Fi

Really angry!! My best friend I've mentioned before, who has in the last 4 months buried her sister and her dad, has just got results today that her mum has lung cancer and a seperate tumour!!Theres not much they can do for her now, It's not fair, I'm not just saying this, I've known her since we were 5 years old and a lovelier person you couldn't meet, she is truly the salt of the earth, and anyone who meets her falls in love with her kind heart and honest sincerity..and theres not a goddam thing I can do to ease her pain.  ( She is really hurting, how much has she or her mum got to take? she doesnt deserve this non stop grief and to loose all her family in less than 6 months!
I know like my Dh says it's sad but you get the cards your dealt with, she DOESN'T DESERVE THESE CARDS!! I am feeling so angry that she is going to loose even her mum too now.theres absolutely nothing I can say or do to make it better for her right now, except listen and be there, but its not enough.Sorry I need to let it out somewhere, 

Sorry to rant, hello everyone.. I just feel so frustrated


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry I know I am ranting about something no one can do anything about, but I love her dearly, and she has always without
question been there for me, and theres nothing I can do to stop this!
Anyway, I'll shut up about it......

*Nix* damp knickers stopped, and I though I was on about day 17 but for some reason am spotting now!And you do know us all, 
weve simply never met, its weird really isn't it, The things we discuss and the very special bonds we have, yet weve never 
met..its magical... 6 yrs is a long long time hun, my god! sometimes a month off clomid is good for the soul.don't give 
up on this month yet Nix mind..

*Fallen angel*, dont give up yet either sometimes BFP's show up a few days later than expected, hope its not too late for you..

*Davis*, slightly confused by your message to Nix, excuse this simpleton, test for BFP 1st Oct? when is your next
appointment? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm...bacon and eggs!

*TG*.. Ive got one month to take under consultant for now, and then depends on results as to whether I get anymore..I
guess it prob hasn't sunk in with you yet, when you have that first scan it'll prob really hit home, glad alls going well.

*Cleg* your not sad, I'm counting down 39 sleeps til my hols too, and am more excited about this holiday than ever before.
But then again maybe were just both sad lol,  hope the witch don't get you this month..

*Cat* good n ws with the work front hun, your donor n ds a word  , not long til christmas now hun.SO YOU K P 
R MINDING US! BAA HUMBUG, thought I'd miss out my " " letter so you would f l a bit mor normal and not l ft out. (and trying to 
ch r mys lf up by b ing silly)

*Angelus*, yes a bit of sun at last, you make sure you catch up with us soon hun...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi you are funny hun xxx ooooh just read about your friend     so sorry hun bless her ..all you can do is b there for her hun, you are a truly special friend and you will make all the difference at times like this, it springs to mind that she could get testd herself ..not sure if I read corrctly ..hav they all had tumour/cancer with that much in your family they will test your genes I know cos my Mum and Gran and aunt have had breast cancer I was entitled to it. Bless her sometimes life is a pile of sh*t and you wonder how you get through it but you do somehow you find strength from somewhere ..I pray that she does and you do too hun x


----------



## Davis

Fi - lovd your mssag to Cat . So sorry to hear about your friend, that is too much to bare. 
Its funny because I was having a weepy moment yesterday - my best friend rang to say that she is so excited about her recent scan and was just confirming her nuchal fold results. Anyway I said that I was down as I had a/f so another BFP and she very kindly asked if we have BMS at ov. 
Now I know that she was trying to help but I was really upset that she just thinks that I am thick and dont understand that you need to have sex when you ov! Oh if only I had thought of that - I wouldnt have wasted the last 9 years ttc and doing through IVF!! Gee now it will all be OK  
Anyway I spent a good hour sobbing because I dont actually know anyone else (except you guys in a virtual sense) but physically dont know anyone else who has had as much crap ttc as me. And I am sick to death of telling everyone that I am OK and that I am well and doing fine when actually I am not. Its like my whole life is blighted by this massive problem and I have to stand up on stage everyday and act like its all fine. But then you hear about your friend and you think......it actually could be worse. Sorry went off on a bit of a vent there.
As for my next test date well at 4am last night I thought - test date will probably be later than 1 Oct because that was based on me ov this month (without any drugs) and having a 30 day cycle and then starting IUI on 1st September. Now this relies on a/f arriving when she needs to and experience tells me this might not happen. But I wont mess about I will down provera if thats the case and I have started taking my met again. I dont care what the clinic has to say - its my month off their drugs. So naughty me but hopefully I will ov this month at least.

Missyb - see it was all part of my evil plan to draw you onto the clomid thread  In box clear now.

Cat - I dont think you are gay, although would care if anyone was as I am one of the few women I know who have gay female friends (not just gay male friends) I was just saying that the donor thing was something that my gay friend did. Ohh  You understand dont you? Anyway I will send her an email, she's in France now but I am sure she still has the details. I found this site if your interested which does the same thing:

New England Cryogenic 
http://www.necryogenic.com
mailto:[email protected]
665 Beacon Street, Suite 301
Boston MA 02215
phone: 1-617-262-3311, 1-800-991-4999
fax: 1-617-262-1234
Their London office email for information about shipping to the UK is [email protected]

They are based in the US but have an office in the UK. And as costs are in US$ and the exchange rate is $2 to £1 - it will work out much cheaper more like £200. I also just read that IUI has much higher success rates with donor sperm are you doing that?

Nix - I know what you mean about staying where you are while you wait to get BFP. My life is on hold at the moment and has been for the last decade just about. I should go back to work full time now but I honestly thought I would be pregnant or have a baby by now. If I start a new job how will I get time off for tx. Basically I wont be able to. I want to see my family in Oz but I dont want to fly if I get a BFP as I m/c last time I did it. So I cant book a ticket. I will have to fly at the last minute but I am having treatment so when will that be? My family said they will come over when I get a BFP. I told them I probably wont ever get one! How many years will that be? So many unanswered questions. I just dont know what to do! Hopefully this will be your month. You never know all your busy hotel activity might just be the month you get a BFP - when you are distracted and have 2 follies. Fingers crossed 

Fallen angel - has a/f arrived yet? Have you tested again?

Travel girl - I just read the weather forecast and its rain sunday and Monday so yep Im taking my wellies! Looks like the hotel is out the window as DH is getting all excited about life in the tent!

Hi to everyone else - another massive post so I feel I had better shut it for now
Ba
x

/links


----------



## Nix76

Morning!

Very quick one cos need to catch up on all the work I haven't done while skiving off all week.....

Will be back later to do personals and catch up later, but Fi - just wanted to say so sorry to hear about your best friends mum - life is a real B*tch sometimes and just not fair at all.  I know we can't help, but we're all here to support you while you're supporting her darling 

Back later......

Nix


----------



## fallen angel

Morning ladies, 
well a/f arrived this morning, bang on cue. I dont really feel all that disappointed though, just cant wait til ovulation day so we can try again .  Thanks for all the kind words though, it really helped to keep my spirits up. At least now my minds at rest and I know what to expect.
Fi - So sorry to hear about your friend, we could all do so well with friends like you, you are obviously a very genuine caring person, and im sure your friend must really appreciate you at this awful time.
TG - good luck for the scan hun, bet you cant wait to see little beanie.
Cat - My 'w' doesnt seem to like working much either, I keep having a nasty habit of typing ell instead of well and people think Im cursing lol.

Sorry for everyone Ive missed there im just so pants at doing personals cos I can never remember whats been written even though I just went over it like 3 seconds ago  . I think the clomids made me a bit braindead.
Anyway thats all for now but I'll be back soon, ta ta 4 now, love Caroline


----------



## fallen angel

Sorry about this but just had to come in and have a good old rant. My stepdaughter and I have a very strange relationship. Basically she loves nothing more than trying to get one over on me whenever she can, but sometimes we can get on okay. Anyway she came over last night with her baby daughter whom I adore, and we were talking about my being on clomid and waiting for a/f and such, hen she suddenly came out with the question, Can you carry? As in can I carry a child in my womb. I said yes because I can and she should know this as I have an 8 year old ds, and I have had 3 pregnancies in total, ( 1 m/c and a termination). She  then said oh well I was going to say that if you couldnt I would have it for you because I know you want it so much. This is the odd part, as soon as she said that I wanted to rip her head off, because my immediate thought was flipping hell I cant even be infertile without you trying to get in where a fart wouldnt (sorry for that). I say this because she is so irritating in the way she treats me like Ive never had a pregnancy, she loves telling me all her pregnancy woes and what im going to be in for and Im sick to death of telling her I know, Ive been there you know. Also my dh was there at the birth of her baby and she loves to remind me of this as well, telling me what he did for her and telling me what he will do for me if and when Im in labour. I cope with this pretty well by letting it go in one ear and out of the other, and not letting her see she gets to me. So when she offered to be a surrogate when I have absolutely no need of one,( I mean for flips sake why would I be on clomid to conceive if I couldnt carry) I just saw it as her trying to get one over on me again, like saying I can do something you cant. Now I dont know if I am just being silly, and maybe she meant it as a kind gesture, I just cant see it knowing her as I do, but maybe she did, i dont really know. It just made me so mad at the time and I had to have a rant and rave about it cos Im doing dh's head in going on about it, he says just take no notice of her, but I keep getting these little notions in my head and then ranting off at him, like how could she be a surrogate for us anyway, it would be like incest cos shes dh's daughter, or if we did do it she would never let me forget that she was the one who carried it, I know thats me just being really stupid by thinking this when it's not going to happen anyway, but it just got my goat up. Anyway I apologise if I have caused any offence to anyone reading this, please note I do not have anything against surrogacy at all, and would actually quite consider it if it came to that, but obviously not involving family members. Just dont want to offend anyone. Well thats me feeling alot better now Ive put that one to rest. Thanks for reading, sorry if i bored you lol, take care all love caroline x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Firstly, on a serious note I'd just like to thank you ladies for your kind support, I know this probably isn't the place to rant about something like that. But if you met her you'd understand why I'm so angry that its so unfair for it to happen to her.She is one of those givers that asks for nothing in return and I just don't understand why? We all loose loved ones but so many in less
than six months.and I'm scared for her, she's now an only child, so am I (and know that one in times of parental grief) and she has always been the sister I've never had (I've finally forgiven her for drawing on my dolly in reception class)and shes so close to her mum and been so brave so far supporting her mum through the loss of her daughter and husband as well and imploding her own grief, and I'm scared this'll send her over the edge.Seeing her tonight so I'll just give her a big hug and keep reminding her I'm here to sound off to, just didn't know where to turn last night, great as my DH with me, I think his way was just shrug his shoulders and say it was awful but were dealt the cards etc.., but I think women don't shut off from others emotions, were just different.And I feel I can be stronger for her having your support, so thank you

Davis some people are so insensitive, but quite often they blabber out something stupid as they just don't know what to say, and sometimes just because they are so narrow minded to our cause and pains, but at least we all have each other, and hopefully some of us won't end up being just ships that pass in the ttc night.sounds like your doing the best you can to prepare for iui and I hope its all gonna be positive.Big hugs to you hun, and hope your feeling a little better today.
Do you know even last night when my friend rang up to tell me the news, she still tried asking me how I was and how the ttc was going (shes one I have told) and she was trying to be sympathetic to my cause which I down right refused to discuss, and I'm like "don't bloody worry about me you silly sod" but she was still trying to say "you do matter etc..." (which in the bigger scheme of things my probs don't matter, I'm alive and healthy), but she wouldn't let up.Just hope I don't cry when I see her hurting she needs my strength right now. People like her truly make me feel humble...
Davis, that must be awful to have your family so far away and unable to go home "in case" hun.This ttc so holds you down in so many ways, finances, jobs, and needs like yours. But hopefully we'll all look back on it one day and think it will all have been so worthwhile.

Thanks Nix, am gonna come and raid your house and scare em all off if you don't come back to us soon mind!

F angel,thanks and sorry the a/f arrived for you, big hugs your way and lets hope you have more luck this month...jut read your more recent post andam sending you a p'm

Just listening to that song by "Ben's brother" it's really great, gonna be a number one that one!

Cat,thanks hun, luckily it's the first cancer of the 3, the other two were heart and liver related, so thankfully theres no hereditary factor.I know she will get through it, but just want to take some of her pain now and whats to come away. Still my rational mind knows its how it is its just the irrational one thats angry for my dear dear friend.
Are you feeling better today? have those evil pills let out the worst of their venom now? You or anyone else got any great plans for the sunny weekend? (Davis I'll be salivating at bacon and eggs this weekend) Pity we can't have a virtual p*ss up by a camp fire nearby and you could sneak and join us, OMG could you imagine, us lot together doing that! 

Anyway off to pick up other dear friend to take her " shopping" JOY!! .... don't know if I'll catcha's later as off round to friends house to see how shes coping later, will prob be really emotional.. So if I don't speak before enjoy your camping Davis and family xx

Catchas all soon xx


----------



## Nix76

Hey all,

Am back again.  Can't be arsed with catching up on any more work - it'll still be here on Monday won't it  

Fi - your friend is very lucky to have you to help and support her.  I'm an only child too and felt so very lonely when my dad died suddenly a couple of years ago - even though my DH was amazing and supportive, it was my girlfriends that really got me through.  As you say - men seem to be able to compartmentalise (is that a real word !?! - you know what I mean!) their feelings much more than us girls do and I really do think they have trouble with empathy - if it doesn't affect them directly then sometimes they just can't understand the emotions. It don't mean they don't love us and care, but ........you know.......they're just men    Fi - make sure you take care of yourself too darling.  I know what your friend is going through is horendous, but you are also going through difficult times (in the "bigger scheme of things" you DO matter - never think you and what you're going through isn't important!) so make sure you take some time to be nice to yourself too 

Ba - I think I might've missed you and you're already off to start singing round that camp fire!  Have to say - I admire you for it.  personally, I couldn't think of anything worse, but then I do like a my luxuries, or at the very least - running water and a comfy bed !!  The eggs and bacon sound good though!  Have a good one - look forward to hearing about your adventures when you return, cos sure you'll end up having one of some sort  

F-Angel - not sure that I can offer any advice or wise words, but wanted to send you a hig  and just to say that we're always here to let off steam to.  

It's SUCH a lovely sunny day here in London - am gonna really push my luck and escape the office early again today and take my book to a bench somewhere and just chill.  I can't wait !  We are free of lodgers this weekend - HOOOORAH!! - so DH said we should celebrate by having a "naked weekend" - Yeah, like that's what we always do.  Men  

Nix


----------



## Davis

Nix - still here - with a hang over! I have just been out and bought loads of stuff, got a bit side tracked and ended up buying a bredspread reduced from £90 to £28!! But also got loads of camping gear, very excited now as I think the weather might be nice afterall. So I will sit around the campfire drinking wine in the evening, with G&T and Pimms at sundowner! Have lots of lovely gourmet foods as well, smoked oysters, organic rosemary crackers, bubba ganush, tinned potatoe dauphenoir, aoili, brushetta, olives. And bought these wonderful plastic cups and serving jug and plates - so you see I am not going without my luxuries. Although DH wants pot noodles and a single spoon/folk/knife combo and to go all Ray Mears on me so he will hit the roof when he sees what I got  

Fallen A - I am so glad that my DH doesnt have any children outside our marriage is all I can say! Sorry that the   got you  

Fi - your friend sounds so lovely and she is lucky to have you. She will need your support over the coming months as I dont think that lung cancer has very high survival rates. Like you said all you can do is to be there fore her, but maybe also to take the odd dinner round and do more practical things like that.

Sharry - you home yet?
Em - were are you today?
Max - you too Mrs where are you?
Essex Girl - stop working its a waste of your energy  
Cleg - do you do shift work?
Travel Girl - you feeling pregnant yet?
SS - dont you have a scan coming up soon?
Rosie - how are you coping with this heat? Are your ankles like small sponges? Must be extra hard trying to get around in the heat with your hips.

Well I will try to get ready for the camping trip as we leave at 7am so I want it all packed before hand. But I will come back in a moe.
Ba
x


----------



## fallen angel

Ba - Ooooo i like your idea much more than the Ray Mears one. How romantic. I can just imagine it. Be sure to check your tent for hedgehogs before turning in for the night. I say that because of a rather unpleasant personal experience. It still gives me nightmares now  nothing personal against hedgehogs though, just dont like sharing a bed with them


----------



## Travel Girl

Fallen Angel - love the hedgehog story!  Did you roll over on to it?  Hope you're OK hun, sorry again to hear about AF arriving.

Fi - can't believe what I've read about your friend.  Poor family.  And how lovely of her to ask about you, shows what a good friend she is  .  Only 39 sleeps till your next holiday - where are you off to?  I should be reported - not living up to my login name at all now  

Nix - Naked weekend - ha!  What is it with men eh.  Enjoy your empty house this weekend.

Cat - blooming donor, what a run around.  What will you do now?  Great news about your job tho, one less thing to worry about.

Angelus - what's happening with your cyst?  When do you think you'll be back on clomid?

Ba - God, your friend's comment.  So you have to have s*x to get pregnant then, blimey, what a revelation.  Grrr.....just hate it when people try to be "helpful" like that.  Have a great weekend on Dartmoor, it's sunny here at the moment.  And all that food sounds delicious.

Cleg - Zante then.  I went years ago and it was fantastic.

Got Twickenham tomorrow.  Couldn't get hotel booked so we're now staying with BIL in Reading and getting the train in.  Can't wait to see all those legs!

Got really tired last night and ended up in bed at 8.30  .  Don't feel any better for it this morning though.  Apart from that though no signs of pregnancy.  Now worried that it might be a chemical pg.  The worrying just never stops does it  

Have fab weekends.
TG xx


----------



## Davis

TG - dont worry the morning sickness will come - mine hit at 6 weeks and ended at 15 weeks. But I also have a theory that boys are not as bad for morning sickness as girls. The boys that I have had were not as bad as the girl (I know the sex of my m/c as I had karatyping (cant spell it) testing).

Fallen A -   should I ask about the hedgehog?

Nix - cant believe I nearly let you get away with a naked weekend comment. Here goes:
Things NOT to Say to your DH when he's naked...

That's it?

Wow - look at all the hair on your back!

So THAT'S what your ex warned me about!

Surgery might be able to help.

Your brother's bigger.

Your best friend's better.

Wow! Look at the size of your.....beer gut!

Size doesn't REALLY matter, dear.

You might want to see a doctor about that.

Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie

Ba - your last post made me spit my tea out over the keyboard 

Travel Girl - enjoy the rugby tomorrow -we're in section 132 I think, no idea where that is though. Can't wait - broad shoulders and muscley thighs, yum. Don't worry about pregnancy symptoms, when I was up the stick before (m/c at 8 weeks) I didn't get sickness until week 6/7 - and then it was in the afternoon!

Its BMS weekend for me (apart from rugby match) - had CD12 scan this morning and have 2 good size follies (20.4 and 21.9) so had my pregnyl injection and sent away to get jiggy wivit  . Hope DH has been taking his vitamins!

Nix - I think the open house thing may be catching as I now have all the in laws descending on us on Sunday. At least if the weather's good I can sling them all in the garden for the day. 

Fi, Cat, and all the other girls - some of you are going through some really rough stuff at the moment so don't be hard on yourselves and give yourself a break. 

I wish each and every one of you   with your next cycles - whenever they may be.

have a great weekend guys
Essex G


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Essex Girlie ..don't let the rugby put you off BMS lol ..all those men with chunky thighs rolling around makes me well horny lol maybe thats cos my partner was a rugby player for many years .. scrummy 

Fallen Angel ..just got this vision of a hedgehog with its head on your pillow snoring away lol 

I think your step daughter must be thinking of you I can't see anyone offering to do that for anyone that they didn't think an awful lot of ..maybe she just has a funny way of showing it..I worked with someone like that once she came across as a real witch and no-one liked her, then I found out I had to work in her team and I thought there are two ways I can deal with this, I can either believe what everyone says about her and keep my distance or I could give her the opportunity to show me her true self, she invited me round to her house to stay when we had to go off somewhere really early the next day and I accepted thinking this is an ideal opportunity to get to know her properly, everyone warned me against it saying she was a real bully and I would have a horrible time! well I didn't I had a lovely time with her, we had a good chat and I found out that she was incredibly shy and sensitive and worried intensely about what people thought about her, she had gone through a period of being anorexic after being bullied and I guess she had got good at having at putting up a wall so no-one got to know the real her as she was worried about getting hurt.  It taught me that there is often more to people than meets the eye and to try not to judge people.. once we had built up a relationship I gave her tips on how to become more fluffy ...and she gave me tips on being a bit harder lol 

Fi ..It seems to me that you and your friend could do with some strong drinks and a good blub together bless you ..you are a great friend to her and its good that you have got over the trauma of your doll  

Ba have a great time away ... have you got space for about 10 more of us your food sounds yummy! oh and tell your friend you don't have to have sex you just need a syringe lol    

Nix ..enjoy being a social whirlie girly x maybe you should turn it into a business and run a bed and breakfast for your mates ha ha

Hi to anyone I have missed ..you can slap me later  

I have still heard nothing back from donor so no idea if he can do next week or not 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Rosie .. forgot to say Hi to you hun x have you got anything good planned this weekend?
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Regards to the hedgehog. It had made its way into our tent and got itself comfy in my sleeping bag. Later that night (early hours of the morning), I crawled into my sleeping bag only to discover something rather prickly feeling me up. Needless to say no one has ever seen me move as fast as I did that night, and I think my screams woke up half the site. Dh was killing himself laughing at me and I refused to sleep in my sleeping bag for the rest of the weekend because of fleas and horrible creepy crawly thoughts. Now whenever we go camping I leave my sleeping bag open so I can see if theres anything in it before I get in and I do a quick checkover of the tent as well. The horror of that night will never leave me.
P.S the hedgehog was ok, I thought I might have killed it in my desperate attempt to be out of the tent asap, but it was okay and dh took it off to some bushes to let it recover from its ordeal of seeing me a little bit drunk in my pink fleecy pyjamas having a mental fit . God knows what the poor thing must have thought, but there you go, thats the story lol.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry, just a real quickie from me. 

Sending   to those of you whose loved ones are going through the mill and those who have had insensitive comments from others. 

Well, just been resting as per hospital's orders, so not been anywhere or done anything. Very boring! Just waiting for the physion appointment to some through which I expect will be a few weeks away. So nothing planned for weekend, just trying to catch up on washing now our washing machine has finally bee fixed. 

Cat, hope your donor sorts himself out for you hun. He has no idea of the impact of his lack of contact/ commitment. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I don't have time for personals, but hope you are all doing ok and enjoying a bit of summer we're being treated to.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## treacle-sponge

Hi Everyone,

I have a new saying 'I know how a chicken feels'

I had my 1st scan on Monday which went OK to the point I have produced eggs, a massive 6 fully grown and 3 smaller ones!!!! I had been started off on too high amount of clomid and my body has decided to party 

My 1st 2WW has turned into a 2WW till me and my DP can   as I was strongly advised it was too risky with large multi birth. As much as we would like a baby 6 of them does not appeal to us       

I was told that I might be a bit uncomfortable and I should be given lots of TLC but wow I am in pain cant even walk properly it is soooo tender I really feel for the chicken now when then laying eggs.


----------



## max_8579

Hiya all 


  Well as you know i started provera on mon but i didnt continue  I had a row with my dh and decided not to carry on.I told him i didnt think he was committed and all that and he was hurt that i thought that.Anyway we had a chat and sorted it all out and decided we are going to carry on.Then 2day i got a/f naturally again so i think it must be a good sign telling us to carry on  

I only took provera on mon so im sure that didnt help.Im shocked that ive now had it naturally twice! so close together.I got a/f on cd37 this month and cd 41 last month so it seems to be getting more regular.

Anyway i just thought i would share that with you,so back to clomid and met 2morra.

Sorry no personals but will catch up soon.xxx


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Just a quick Hello to you all. Not been on as me and DP have had a few days of work so been spending some quality time together awwwwwwwwwww   . SS concert was FAB.
I will catch up properly tomorrow 

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I love scissor sosters ..I am so jealous


----------



## Kiah

Hi!

Wow its been a long hard week at work but I am making up for it by being sat in my PJs now  

How is everybody doing?

Max - So have you decided to carry on with this cycle?     for you if you have!  Isn't it mad how we both started the same time last month and are now 2 weeks out   crazy!!!  Sounds good that your AFs may be becoming a more regular thing!!!

Fi - Sooooo sorry to hear about your friends news.  Like everyone has said your issues are still very important also!  

Cat - Hope you get the donor issue sorted out  

Nix - Enjoy your naked weekend    Hope you still have the summer with you for that  

Davis - What a daft thing for your friend to say   as if thats not the first thing you do when you start TTC   some people!  Have fun camping!!!  and hope you don't get any hedgehogs  

Rosie - Hope the physio appointment comes through soon.  Sorry to hear you are in so much pain, but how can you possibly be bored with all of us to keep you company  

TG - lots of    , how long now until you can have a scan?

Cleg, Angelus, fallen angel and anyone else I have rudely missed - hope you are all getting on fine, well as fine as possible on the old   drugs...You heard anymore about when you can start again Angelus  

Well everything is going fine here although I am mega bloated    It has been really quite uncomfortable
the last few days and even my fat trousers which normally are quite loose around my tummy have been very tight to the point of having my tummy hanging over them   and button marks left in my tummy    When even I have had anything to drink it has made it even more uncomfortable and I have to run to the loo every 5 minutes as I just don't think there is room for anything else inside my abdomen.  It peaked yesterday afternoon when I had really uncomfortable AF pains in my tummy and back and was getting to the point where I thought I was going to have to take paracetamol    Eased off after a couple of hours though.  Kinda wondered if I was ovulating at that point  as my follies were 2 at 17mm and 1 at 14mm on Monday then they would possibly have been quite big yesterday so maybe thats what it was all about...or maybe I am talking rubbish    I'm good at that    Anyway have been very busy with DH so if I ovulated at all last week then anytime was as good as another   wise    Anyway off for blood test on Wednesday   eeeek I hate needles! But am not going to get too woried about the results as if I had only ovulated on Friday then they would be 2 days out anyway    Anyway, off to try and have a very restfull 2WW with no stress or worrying...yea right    

Speak soon!

Matty


----------



## max_8579

Hi matty,

  Yes i started clomid and met 2day.do u drink alcohol whilst on met?xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hi Max

 with the clomid and met this month.  You have to be careful with alcohol while on met, you can get drunk faster and I would say in my case definately causes metbum.  What I do when I am planning on having a drink is miss out my met with my evening meal (have my last dose of the day at lunch time) and find that this works well in reducing the likelyhood of metbum    If I am majorly hungover I don't take the next days until late in the day either.  It might be a good idea to wait until you are settled on your dose before risking alcohol.  I find if I have having a metbum phase the upping and downing of my dose is more likely to cause problems as are certain foods and definately alsohol.  To begin with I had to be quite careful with what I ate but now I am settled on it I can eat just about anything (even cakes and chips and a lot of people advise you avoid greasy food and high sugar foods).  

If you do have a drink at the mo I recommed having an old washing up bowl by the loo because there is a high chance of both ends demanding attention at the same time      

Don't worry it does get easier after a few weeks!

Matty


----------



## cleg

right Fi me dear i am sooo sorry that your friend has to go through this (((hugs))) i know how harsh life can be + no it's not fair  you are in my thoughts too hunny as it isnt nice having to watch as someone suffers, you know we are here for you whenever you need us  

Cat i know what you are saying bout being messed around, actually i aint never been in your situation but i CAN imagine how frustrating it must be for you when your donor ""cant make it"" so to speak, you will get there hunny 

Ba how you doing cickie de ? + hows your young en' doing ?

max cant answer your ?? hunny but someone will have some info, why anyway you going out on the lash without moi   

Matty you relax dear if you can  hope your bloaty feeling gets a little better (thank the lord for fat trousers ) actually all mine are fat trousres   

Rosie hows my dearie doing ? i hope you are all well in the P family + hope that bump is coming on nice  

Angelus, TG, Nix, FA, + to everyone + anyone i have missed a big hello + hope you are all ok tonight 

well me now on CD 22, yeah had to count there so my head now hurts through using my brain , to whoever asked weather i work shifts no i dont  i only work part time but i do go in whenever i like  i dont really i am always on time  

really warm + sticky here, me thinks we need a storm to clear the air, i hate it when its warm at work as they done open windows + they have ovens in the room so it gets sweltering hot

anyway i'm blarting 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## angelus

Hello all.

Travel Girl and Matty....Cyst still gigantic!! i have no news on when i can start the clomid again. The hospital think it may be possible around christmas time. Seems such a long way off.  thanks for asking x

Cat Am hard at work in my secret lab trying to make you some  Not having much success but i will keep trying xxxx

Quick question to everyone..... Taking northisterone ( however you spell it ! ) to bring on AF as its about day 90 odd! so that the cyst will collapse and go away, only ive taken it before and never had the problem i have now...KILLER NIPPLES... My god they are huge and soooooooo painful. Has anyone else experienced this?

xxxxx


----------



## cleg

Angelus sorry i must be  is that not used to hold off A/F too ?

i hope you get sorted before crimbo, fingers crossed for you hun 

xxx


----------



## angelus

Hi cleg - Yes it can be, but its what they use down here to bring one on. I have to take it for 7 days, twice a day and then apparently i will have AF a few days later. It cant come quick enough... im in agony!
xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

HI Ladies..yes it can give you killer nipples hun .. it should ease pretty quick after you stop taking it tho x

Thanks for trying to make   for me ...shame its not that easy eh ..still not heard from him so guess I am writing off this month   it's times like this that I so miss my partner cos if he were still here I wouldn't be in this situation and we may already have had a family by now   I stood for ages tonight staring at my garden wondering how to design it and thought I need Pete here he would help me sort it out and help make my ideas into reality.. we would have been so happy here together.. but hey onward and upward ..no point dwelling on what ifs is there..

Angelus ..another reason to look forward to Christmas then.. it will go really quick hun once we reach September .. time will fly by..make sure you make the most of the time and pamper yourself and hopefully you will get a lovely bfp before you know it x 

I have trained my cat to eat big nasty spiders .. he is getting very good at it ..didn't fancy sharing my bed with it tonight !!

Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat Sweetie If I could be there I give you a big hug  you are such a fighter and deserve a baby so much, if you want I'll come up sometime and help you with your garden. Though I'm not to great at it but willing to give it a go 
Thats great that you've managed to train your cat to eat bis spiders, the makings for a better night sleep


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks hun .. how are you doing ??

I sent him on a training course for cats who want to pretend to be fierce    lol

Thanks hun its not a big garden hence why its more difficult to plan lol.. I need to get my shed moved first cos it is plonked right in the middle, obviously not designed by a woman  

I just wish my donor would be honest with me then I would have a good cry and get on with things instead of this constant frustration of what is happening..

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies,

gosh I thought I'd have mised you all by now.

Cat I really wanna come uo with Suskie to help do your garden too, and all she said is so right.....

Suskie, Hows it going hun?


----------



## Guest

Right I'm defiantly coming if FiFi is coming  

Cat Is there any way you can find another donor he seems a right prat (sorry) 

I'm good FiFi stabbing away, I see from your ticker your on day 2 sorry the witch came and good luck for this month


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Damm witch can't we send her on vacation for 9 months   ooh I can just imagine us three ..we would probably end up in an alcoholic stupour laughing our heads off ..and not a lot of gardening would get done !!    

Sukie and oh yes he is a prat isn't it .. what he thinks I am going through right now I have no idea .. prat man  ..but on the other hand I feel I have to be eternally grateful as he could hold the key to my dream coming true..

Cat


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh no worries Susk I'm not on clomid at mo, having a few months off,long story won't bore you with details,so how much further do you have to go till this first programme is complete? Am I right you've sniffed, now your stabbing? whats next then and when?
We could sneak to Cats one night while shes dreaming pink pigs and have it all done by morning, but nonoe of your grafitti  mind!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha I sleep with my window open so I would hear you ..cos I bet you can't garden quietly in the dark  

It needs levelling and allsorts doing ..fences to go up so once I have the basics done I might invite you both round for a ground force weekend lol 

Sniffing and stabbing sounds right dodgy lol
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just had this vision of Sukie with twins wierd how that popped into my head .. gardening with two little chubby toddlers chasing her round the garden lol.. bout time one of the three musketeers got up the duff and with me spermless and Fi Fi dreaming of my pink pigs think it might be you Sukes ..     and then Fi Fi can have triplets ..can just imagine Fi's face arghh   what do you mean there are three in there   but we would all be happy with one                  


Cat x


----------



## Guest

It might look better if she did it in the dark  

Fi Are you trying naturally at the mo or not even trying? I didn't sniff I stabbed and now have another type of stabbing. I'm surprised the water doesn't leak out of me when I drink  I hopefully will be having egg collection in just over a weeks time. I start having scans this wed to see what growing in there

Cat I would love to  him, for messing you around  If I have twins and Fi has triplets you'll have to have quads


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I did always want four lol      night night ..hope the scans show lots of good things in there ..
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat I'd have 3, I'd love it....... Yeah Suskie and me doing a spot of midnight gardening, we'd just arrange with your moggies for them to slip some of what they have into your roly poly when your not looking then you'd sleep like a baby while we got on with it. But saying that me and the "Susk" would prob be throwing too many insults in the garden to have finished before sunrise lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well keep us up to date on it Suskie, I was written off by consultant and was gutted, but have now been given a reprieve and have astronger dose to take 200mg, so am loosing a few stone before I take the last supper


----------



## Guest

You'll loose that no probs running round Cat garden. Then you'll have your triplets 200mg sounds like a lucky one to me  
It will probably take a few night with all the insults we need to catch up on 

Night Cat   sweet dreams of pigs x

I will keep you both updated on it all x

Right I'm off to bed too, night

Sukie xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite ladies.

Sweet pink pig dreams to you both
xx


----------



## Guest

And to you too


----------



## wouldloveababycat

OOh it is insomnia time again ...la la la la la la la     and my cat just peed on my doormat !! bad cat ..so going to have to get the hosepipe on it and not have it down for a bit, I think it is because the local cats are using my front garden as a toilet and he can smell it through the door.. despite putting various deterrents down, I am going to need some prickly plants !! so he is sulking now as I have told him off   actually he is lying down pretending to be a small dog..


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its lethal being on here when you have insomnia cos you end up looking at all the sad parts .. amazing what some people have been through ..may they all have happier times ahead x
Cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning everyone what a beautiful day it is here ... my washing has all dried already I love it .. he he such a sad git I am but hey small pleasures and all that ! so much nicer than having to dry it on clothes hangers for days on end..

It's my Nieces 7th Birthday today so we are going to see her later ..so I am blowing up lots of birthday balloons and have wrapped all her goodies up.. Birthdays are great as a kid aren't they its so exciting at that age.

What is everyone up to today?
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have put an advert on a sperm donor site ..so will be interesting to see if I get anything back. 
Cat x


----------



## cleg

ey up ducks

Cat i hope you dio hear summit back from the site  me thinks its bout time you had a bit of the old luck  oh can i come to yours too to help with the garden  

you were all up late last night werent you, surprised that Cat was the 1st to post considering she was the last last night  cant keep her away 

what you all upto this fine sunday then ?

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## cleg

you've all got something better to do havent you  well Cats asleep 

im all on me lonesome ere girls 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Hey Cleg!  Hows it going?  I am kinda here in between ironing   Well a girls gotta have her choccie and FF breaks now doesn't she  

Cat - Really hope you get a response from your web ad and get someone more reliable  

Angelus -   wow that does seem a while away in the good old world of ttc    I really hope that the cyst goes with your next AF.  The norithesterone is progesterone which is what we produce in the 2nd half of our cycles.  Normally if we don't have a fertilised egg our progesterone leves drop and this triggers AF norithesterone does the same artificially and its the withdrawl of the drug that produces the bleed and its also why taking it delays a bleed as it prevent the natural drop in progesterone    It made me feel very PMT when I took it    

Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday  

Matty


----------



## flower le

ARRRR Just lost my whole post!!!!!!!

Anyway hello again girlies - long time no speak.  I've really missed you all but have been really busy learning to drive.  My DH bought me a lovely little corsa so I have been out driving at every chance I get.  Have booked my test now too   

Anyway on my 1st cycle since my drilling - have been on 50mg and have a folicule but it's not as big as they would like.  I'm really happy though because we didn't have anything before on 100mg!!! 

We'll have to wait and see but I hope you are all well anyway - speak to you later.  

Le xxx


----------



## cleg

Hi matty sorry i done one as there was no-one about  hope you got all your ironing done, today i have done nothing  tooo warmmmm 

Flower drives me mad when i write HUGE post then it disapears  lotsa  coming your way for your 1st cycle hunny, i hope you hit the jackpot 

well DP off to work now so thats me left on me own to get upto mischief  having a lovely madras tonight  you know one of those that you neuc  

xxx


----------



## flower le

Thanks hun 

I'm starving - we went out for dinner too - 3 peas and a slice of beef a roast dinner does not make!!! Gonna do a really big full english I think! Yum yum.  Hope you enjoy your curry!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Le Good luck this cycle.  I think this will be the one for you  Fingers crossed



wouldloveababycat said:


> Just had this vision of Sukie with twins wierd how that popped into my head .. gardening with two little chubby toddlers chasing her round the garden lol.. bout time one of the three musketeers got up the duff and with me spermless and Fi Fi dreaming of my pink pigs think it might be you Sukes ..    and then Fi Fi can have triplets ..can just imagine Fi's face arghh  what do you mean there are three in there  but we would all be happy with one
> 
> Cat x


Hey Cat I was just reading through the posts again, I hope it comes true, I'd be very happy for one  Hopefully we will all be preggers by the end of the year   I hope you've caught up on sleep  Good luck finding a new donor    

Fi Fi Have you got your gardening tools together for our suprise visit.

Hi Cleg, Matty, Nix, Rosie, Maj and all the crazy clomid girls


----------



## flower le

Me too me too!!! Twins run in family actually infact I was meant to be one of twins.  Doctors are really careful with the drugs incase I end up with a football team - chance would be a fine thing!! I'd be happy with one or ten though (well not at the same time hey!!! )
I have a great feeling for us all this year.


----------



## cleg

all this talk of multiples is making me drool 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Not me! the thought of multilpes scares me    In one respect twins (but no more) would be lovely but also scares me sensless    Saying that if it happens it happens


----------



## cleg

dont get me wrong i know there are risks to be had with multiples which are scary but when you hear of ladies doing it + having the complete family in one pop you cant beat that 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

true...still scares me though


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Ladies..Cleg you are more than welcome to join the gardening party.. I will be dreaming of pink pigs apparently anyway lol.. yes twins would be lovely wouldn't they if all went well..but all of us would be more than happy with one healthy baby ..fingers crossed for us all..

Sukie ..I can def see you with twins lol.. how is Fi fi today? 

I am hoping for a good nights sleep tonight .. 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Well back to the gring stone of work   Only been in 20 minutes and dont feel like I have been of at all  . 

Cat hope you have some luck finding a new donor or this one gets his   into gear

Sukie good luck with your upcoming scans

Angelus hope the cyst starts to do down soon.

Fi how is the abstaining from any nice food going

Aw was going to do a load more personals but I can only see so many in the reply box   

Hope you are all well Nix, Matty, Max, Cleg, Travel Girl, Essex Girlie, Davis, and any one else I have missed   

Well I had a lovely few days off spent most of it getting absolutley stinking drunk   Haven't had a session like that for months and months so it was good to just relax. And went to the beach yesterday with Dp his DD and his niece, was a nice day but would have been soooo much better if his niece had stayed at home  . Well I dont know if I have ovulated at all this month again, no cm, no pains, no nothing. SO we have just been at it like usual and at least if I haven't we still had a good time   

Take Care

Em xxx


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls!

Just a quickie from me as I'm "working from home" today    

Hope you're all OK and enjoying the sunshine - it's beautiful again here!

Nix    (2 more days till testing........


----------



## margocat

Hello

Minxy kindly suggested that I might join your board - and that would be great if that's okay.

I'm on CD7 on my second cycle of Clomid.  I know compared to a lot of ladies on here that we haven't been ttc for very long (just over 12 months now) but it feels like a long time!  We discovered I wasn't ovulating, and therefore GP prescribed Clomid.  

We've also been referred to St Mary's Manchester, although it's a slow process there and so far I have found my GP to be the most helpful person involved.  I'm trying to diet to bring down my BMI, with some success - 1stone 5llbs down (since beginning of June) with about another 1.5stone to come down to under 30 BMI.

Reading everyone's stories fills me with admiration for you all, so many people have been through so much trauma but remain happy and positive and caring about everyone else on here - I think this site is fab - my DH has already called it an obsession of mine!

Anyway - wishing everyone a happy Monday - and all the luck in the world for this month.

MC
xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

It's sunny!  Can't get used to it, now everyone's moaning it's too hot in the office  

Hope you're all OK.  I had great weekend.  Went to the rugby at Twickenham on Saturday, fantastic.  Those legs, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  .  Then back to BIL's for the night and home yesterday.  

Not much other news.  Feeling overwhelmingly tired and going to bed at ridiculous times.  But I'd rather have that than sickness.  Scan is on the 17th so everything is crossed for then.  Keep feeling up and down with it all, one moment I'm convinced there's nothing there, the next I'm more positive.  I'm keeping with the orange and hoping that will bring the positivity.

Sorry for lack of personals, need to trawl back through about 5 pages!

Good luck to everyone who's testing this week - we'll all be pregnant by Christmas, definitely.

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle

just a qiuck question ladies.....i was prescribed clomid a couple of yrs back.i had 8 cycles of it all bfn.would they prescribe it again or not due to risks

hayley


----------



## maj79

Hi Wishing4amiracle

Every clinic differs in what they seem to do, but the average seems to be around 12 months worth of it, but a few of the girls on here have had it more than that. Good luck and I have been following youo diary and just want to say I am really sorry about your news  

Em xx


----------



## NuttyJo

hey ladies! rosie suggested i stop by here and join the madness that us girls have to endure to try for a much longed for baby! ive just been looking through the site and its made me feel a little better than i was feeling earlier (after a complete emotional breakdown after the most stupidest tiny thing!!!       )  i also saw this video called empty arms...that didnt help the tears but did make me feel better knowing that im not the only one feeling like that. i would reccomend viewing it and sending it to all those incensitive people who just dont get how you're feeling     

anyway, hope you're all enjoying the sunshine whilst it lasts  

sending you all lots of   and remember to keep up that      thinking!

jo xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Hope you've all had a good weekend and been enjoying the weather? 

Cat, any news from your donor or replies from the donor site yet? I really hope you can get something sorted soon.   Naughty cat peeing on your doormat!   How was your niece's party, did she have a nice time?

Le, good to see you back and hear the 50mg dose seems to be doing something for you. Good luck!  

Em, best way to just keep 'at it'. Then if you do ov late or miss the signs you've covered all bases. It was lovely here before but raining now. Are you over the water, or on the L'pool side?

Welcome MC to the mad Clomid ladies chat thread! These ladies will keep you sane though. Well done on your weight loss. I had about 4-5 stone to lose to get to my ideal BMI, but ended up just losing a stone and then getting my BFP, so every pound you lose will improve your chances. I'm sure even that stone gave my body some kind of kick up the backside. Good luck on the Clomid.  

TG, those first weeks really are the hardest and most worrying, but all you can do is try and stay   and look after yourself. Hope you're holding up in this heat - I feel like I'm melting!  

Hayley, it does depend on your consultant. They tend not to like giving it for more than 12 cycles in one go, but I do know ladies who are back on it for a second and third time, so you can have more than 12 broken up over a period of time. It does depend on whether your consultant thinks it's worth putting you on it again though (i.e. if it made you ov last time etc.). Always worth asking though. Good luck hun.  

Welcome too to Jo. I'm sure you will find lots of support here through the madness, sadness and craziness that Clomid brings. We've all been in the same boat so there's nothing we won't understand and we do tend to tell eachother everything (and anything, even if others don't want to hear it!  ) Good luck.  

Hi to Sukie, Cleg, Matty, Ba, Fi, Nix, Max, Fallen Angel, Treacle Sponge, Angelus and anyone I've missed. Hope you are all well?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya jo and welcome to this crazy board


----------



## wishing4miracle

well yes it did make me ov on 50mg.was thinking of a clomid and met mix.

hayley


----------



## cleg

here go's

Em hunny thats what i did this month so fingers crossed that a little bit of loving without the ov sticks works chick 

Nix not long till you test lotsa 

MC +Jo welcome to the nutters thread 

W4M cant help with your ?? but wishing you luck 

TG not ;long till your scan hunny + then your mind will be at rest (((hugs))) you get plenty of rest 

Rosie fab piccy of little P  wont be too long + he will be here in the flesh  you doing ok ? hows your hips holding up ?

Ba where you at me dear ?

FI FI hows you doing ?

Cat you have a nice early nite last night then ?? 

to all me other dearies hello + hope you are all good 

well got home late from work so it was just a fleeting kiss from DP i didnt even get in the door he was out  on nights bless him, only 2 more sets to work though for him then we be off on a jet plane  think i need to go to a brain spa (mental institute ) 

xxx


----------



## maj79

Evenin  

Margocat and Jo welcome to the clomid board, hope you find all the answers and support you need on here.

Rosie I am in Runcorn so I am half way between both   We had a litle bit of rain before I think it followed me from work ( Speke) to here. How are you, is your spd any better??

Cleg, some times you just have to go Au Natural   Are you going anywere nice

Nix good luck for testing    

Fi and Ba the silence is deafining   Only 5 more days till Kelli gets back and the noise returns  

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy 

Em xx


----------



## cleg

Em cant believe you are going to see take that  oh god PMPL  i was always a east17 girl meself  i'm going to zante on me hols 

xxx


----------



## maj79

I cant wait to go be just like I am 15 again    . Ohh very nice, I was looking at hols today but it was torture as we cant afford it at the mo so I was just imaging myself on the beach


----------



## fallen angel

hello ladies, sorry ive been quiet over the weekend, weve been doing quite alot visiting and that sort of thing. Got some really good news today, dh has just got a new job so he will finally be out from under my feet   and bringing some pennies in woohoo!! And .........im getting to play mummy for the night and for most of tomorrow, we have dh's 6 month old grandaughter staying the night so I'll be getting lots of practise in for when we have outr own. Now theres positive thinking eh?
well hope everyone is okay, welcome to our new clomid chicks, be back soon ta ta 4 now x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Hayley, I was reading your post on another thread about PCOS and raised chance of m/c. I've had 2 and was told that because of PCOS, previous m/cs and being on Clomid my chances of m/c was just over 50%. This was the reason I first went on Metformin as I'd read research to say it can help prevent m/c in women with PCOS if started before pg and continued for first 3 months of pg. I discussed this with my consultant and he agreed and put me on it. He has decided to keep me on it for the entire pg. Met & Clomid together is meant to improve the effectiveness of Clomid and also helps egg quality which can be poor in women with PCOS (i.e. immature follies not releasing an egg or good quality egg). So I think it would be certainly worth asking about - all they can say is no. Good luck Hayley and sending you lots of   and  

Cleg, not too bad thanks. Very tired but that's not just because of the SPD but also DH's snoring!   Must be hard only seeing DH fleetingly like that, but at least you'll have some lovely quality relaxation time with DH on hols soon. Don't go to the brain spa without me!  

Em, I'm just around the corner from Speke in Woolton. Whereabout in Speke do you work? Been not too bad when resting, but pottering around at weekend has been a bit sore. Trying my best to know my limitations - but not easy!   Not very good with limitations. No throwing your knickers on stage at Take That!  

Did everyone enjoy weekend? DH did loads of weeding, planting, mowing and edging (with me supervising  ) on Saturday so the garden looks good again and mum and dad came on Sunday to help us put up a blackout blind and put some stepping stones in the lawn and eat and drink. Had a lovely relaxing Sunday day and evening in the garden. Wish it wouldn't rain now though, but suppose it saves me watering. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Fallen Angel congrats on your DH getting a new job and have fun plying mummy.

Rosie I work  at one of the pharmecutical Companys down Woodend Road. And I have a specially bought suzzie belt for Take That   or you could lendme your girdle


----------



## cleg

Rosie i did some weeding yesterday when i locked myself out  was getting washing in but shut the door + latch was down + he was in bed nights so had to wait + done a little gardening  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

Oh no!   I was in the garden the other day and DH was going out to work for hours and knew he'd probably lock me out, so took the keys out with me to make sure. I only thought of it because I'm always locking him out!


----------



## cleg

oh you can be sure i wont be doing it again, i say after doing it quite alot lately 

wouldnt care when he lets me in he's like why did you do that ? as if i meant it you prick  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone..and a big special hi to all the newbies..welcome to the madhouse lol

Well no word still from donor, although I may have a very very good friend of mine interested in being a donor, I chatted with him last night from 9.30pm til about 1.30am and he was calling from Italy !! must have cost him a fortune! he is coming over later this month..sadly too late for this month tho.. so fingers crossed, his brother has just had a little baby girl and I think it has made him broody! 

Rosie ..I forgot I had told you about the cat peeing on the mat..it has been washed and is drying in the sun..thank goodness for sunshine lol..

There is lots of redesigning to do in my garden so I need a very early night as Fi, Cleg and Sukie are coming to redesign it for me whilst I sleep lol 

I have been training someone today so not had any time to come online today.. hope everyone is ok and pretending to stay sane lol
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Cat I hope your friend will be your donor how long will he be over here for?

Welcome to Jo and MC I hope clomid works for you and very soon  

Em Glad you had a good booze up ohh how I would love one of them  Well least you've had lots of  and hopefully that will not be the only positive this month   

Nix Good luck for when you test   

Cleg, Le, FiFi and all the other clomid girls here's a dance for you all and me that we all get  by christmas 

                                              

An extra bit for Cat
         Hope you find a great donor  

Sukie


----------



## cleg

oooo Cat sounds very intriging this mate of yours  is he itallian or does he just live over there ? you know what im thinking, italian stallion  please dont shatter my illusions  its all i have 

Sukie you doing ok hunny ?

xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm doing ok just want to get going on egg collection and then transfure but that is at least a week away yet  How are you doing?


----------



## cleg

i'm good just my usual potty self  cant wait to find out weather we done any good this month 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Cleg


----------



## Kiah

Hi all!!!

How is everyone doing tonight?

Well I think I must have ovulated by now sinse it is exactly 1 week sinse I was told I have 2 17mm follies even though I never really had much in the way of ov symptoms.  Can't remember when I last posted   but had very bad bloating and discomfort last week which has pretty much completely gone now appart from a few wee niggles around my right ovary area so hopefully my wee eggies have popped and are now having fun getting up close and personal with    Have had some spotting today but don't think it is anything to get optimistic about as at the very very most I will only be 6/7 DPO and probably even less than that.  Crazy body    Anyway, I am now going completely loopy this 2ww!!! and already feling quite anxious which is driving me mad as I do worry it will affect implantation and then I get even more worried     oh why can't we just spend the 2ww in a large tank of wine   At least I would be relaxed  

Cat - I really hope this guy comes through from you      Sounds good!!!  

Hey Sukie - How are you?  Hope the week passes fast for you  

Cleg - when you due to test      

Hi and welcome to all the new faces   and hi to all the regulars as well   Hope everyone is staying just about sane (unlike me   )

Matty


----------



## Guest

Matty I hope the TWW goes quickly for you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie


----------



## cleg

sukie ta chick + coming back atcha 

Matty goodluck this cycle  my A/F due sat but she may turn up early  if at all 

Fi Fi me sweet wot you upto ? 

xxx


----------



## Kiah

Fi - Thought you were away    Obviously not    How you getting on?

Sukie - Thanks    Going very slow at the mo and am going round the bend  

Cleg -


----------



## Guest

Hi ya FiFi Stop putting Graffiti on my profile


----------



## cleg

FI FI being naughty


----------



## Guest

As usual   then she makes me naughty


----------



## cleg

yeah right like we need any encouragement other than the clomid


----------



## Guest

Well as I'm not on the clomid I need a fix form Crazy Fi and she is just plain crazy 

Fi Hope you are well gotta go as my bed is calling but I'm gonna pm you my number and then we can txt as I always seem to miss you


----------



## cleg

night hunny have a good kip 

xxx


----------



## margocat

This thread is so lively - I think it's going to take a couple of week just to get used to it!  Everyone has so cheered me up though - so thank you!  Sleep tight all - and thanks for the welcome!!

MC
xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies sorry just walked the dog, didn't mean toi ignore you's, just gonna go up to bed with my laptop  then come on here all nice and cosy and catch up with personals xx though no doubt you'll all be Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz unless theres any insomniacs about


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg sorry to shatter your illusions he comes from near Fi Fi.. but lives currently in Italy..he comes over every month or so... so if he is keen then we could time it in.. its great that he is coming over at the end of the month tho cos we have such a laugh and he cooks great food lol and he is dead sexy..well I think so he is tall and has lovely eyes..blimey I sound smitten don't I lol he certainly beats the only Italian I have been out with who looked like super mario ..funnily enough he was called Mario and he used to beat women up not a nice man at all !!

Sukie...Good luck with the EC hun x 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi Fi are you still up?


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm here Cat, just about to finish my long thread, 2 secs xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ok I can wait that long I am not a man lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Cat* is that your stress incontinence again and your trying to blame those poor angelic ever chilled pussies!
did you enjoy the party?Good luck with your donor advert and your friend.

*Cleg*, sure you come and join me and Suskie for the midnight garden make over, we can have the craic,especially
if you keep locking yourself out , you'll be well skilled to do the job,but no neucing madrasses beforehand, how many sleeps til hols now? Gettin excited?

*Angelus*, has the a/f come yet hun, how you feeling?

Hiya* Le*, hows the puppy, good luck with the driving, and the follicle

aww whats all this multiple and twin talk? wow twins would be great, what a blessing!
*
Davis*? you back yet? hope youve enjoyed your camping expedition, the good weather and all your posh food and
had a lovely time.

*Maj*, did 7 great days, then had an upset with oldest DD and stuffed my face,(so it won't be skinny dipping for
me and Dh on hols it'll be "chunky dunking" at this rate,) will get back into it though,when do you test Maj?

*Nix*, good luck with your testing,

*Margocat*, welcome to the crazy clomid chicks, hope you gain a lot from this site, the girls here are great..

*TG*, good luck with the scan, hope it'll hit home then and you'll feel loads more optimistic....

*Wishing4miracle*, sorry about your bad news, big hugs to you...

*jo_robinson01*, welcome to the site, stay with us and you'll feel normal in no time, well our kinda normal lol...

Hiya *Rosie* and bump, how you doin.....

*Max*,how you getting on with the Met?

*F-angel*, congrats on your DH's job,hope you didnt get too many dirty nappies lol

*Suskie* good luck with the egg collecting, and thankd for pm...

*Matty*, now take some deep breaths with me and chant this mantra "I will chill on my 2w wait, while the sperm
and my egg congragate"... I havent been away, I wish... 5 weeks today til I do!!!

Anyone heard from Nikki P lately?

And Tulip has been quiet

Hi to anyone I've missed xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

So Cat, this sounds exciting about this mate of yours and very promising, a three hour conversation eh! are we talking chemistry here? Or just business, of course  . How near to me is he then? Is he british or italian?


----------



## Crazy Fi

And howcome your still on here, have you not got work or are you having an insomniac spasm?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

He is very british...but lives over there ..yes had an hour phone call this evening as well.. I havn't seen him for ages but thought yesterday I must e-mail him and he picked it up and rang me and we havn't stopped talking or texting since lol.. so who knows if nothing else we will have a laugh when he comes over..I always feel quite looked after when he visits..cooks a mean spag bol lol..I am easily pleased ha ha 

How are you doing ? I am quite tired but had a touch of the met   so thought I would pop on here til it calms a bit as felt quite sore tum but ok now.
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Do you like all your 7's?

It's 141 sleeps til Christmas ...yipeee

Right suddenly shattered need my bed ..night night hun, love you.. Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm fine Cat thanks, had a big upset with oldest DD again and was tearful but all sorted now, ( in my head, but not with her)
Well I really hope this is a good as it sounds promising hun, a spag bol producing donor, who's stimulating too.. sounds good hun, sounds good.. 
You sound a lot happier than a few days ago, so he's good for the soul too eh!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nite nite Cat xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All

I am soooooooooo tired this morning and absolutely fed up with having a banging headache.

Cat your new potential donor sounds like just the type of genes you want passing on to younger generations, but there has to be a ctach somewhere  

Fi I dont test, I just wait patiently for AF to turn up and maube if it gets to about 2 weeks late I might do then  . It is soooo hard to know when to as I dont know when I ov or how long my cycles are suppose to be   Hope you work things out with your DD soon.

Matty good luck to you for this month   

Hello to Nix, Ba (if you are still about  ), Angelus, Cleg, F-Angel, MC, JO, Travel Girl, Suskie, Essex Girlie, Rosie and errrrrrrrrr gone brain dead now so any one else I have missed, only 3 more days till the weekend wahoooo  

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes I think so .. lol we have a laugh, actually you would almost think he is gay because he loves watching girly films etc but he def isn't gay.. he makes me laugh which is one of the things I find most attractive in a blokie..

Em ..Yeah probably ..but if he makes me laugh when my other donor is letting me down and otherwise I would cry..guess it has got to be good. 

You are very good not testing..sorry about the poorly head.. hope it goes soon. 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi everyone! just a quickie to say thanks for the nice welcome and insane chat from everyone!     

nothing major to report today, just still feeling sicky and bloated but luckily i dont have a headache today!   

hope you're all doing ok ladies and enjoying the sunshine   

jo xxx


----------



## Essex girlie

Morning all,

Blimey you lot can chat! Boss is out of the office today so the mice are well and truly playing hee hee 

Had pregnyl injection on Friday morning so spent all weekend having   and enjoying the sunshine - great way to spend a couple of days! DH is now completely knackered though and has asked permission for a night off - what do you think, should I let him? On CD 16 today but think I OV'd on CD 13/14 so probably safe. 

Aaahhh the joy of the 2ww now... I always say I'm not going to even think about if I'm pregnant, I'm just going to carry on as normal. I won't even test early (can't test before CD28 anyway cos of pregnyl giving false postive) - I'll just let nature do its thing. Usually this is fine for the first week but from CD21 onwards I'm a gibbering knicker checking wreck - analysing every little sign. Do my boobs really feel different from last month, am I really tired or just convincing myself I'm tired. God it drives me mental how much I give in to the madness!!!!  

Travel Girl - being a wales fan I did not enjoy the rugby on Sat but DH is england fan so he had a great time. Hope all goes well for your scan - you've got no reason to think anythings wrong, so just enjoy a symptom free time, you may be thinking fondly of it in a few weeks when your heads stuck down the toilet  

Nix - Good luck for your testing day, how are you coping with the waiting this month?

Cat - you sound like such an amazing person, I can't understand any man not throwing himself across your threshold to donate. Hang in there, perhaps your original donor just wasnt' meant to be because there's another great one on the way!

Wanted to do more personals - but I can't keep up with you all, so welcome to the newbies and loads and loads of     to you all.

Essex Girl


----------



## Nix76

Morning girls!

Have missed far too much to try and catch up - someone fill me in if I've missed anything REALLY exciting !!

E-Girlie - got my dates a bit wrong and not due to test until Thursday.  Have been absolutely knackered past couple of weeks, but think that's more down to being really busy than anything positive unfortunately.  Had a few little niggles, so - as bloody usual - I reckon the witch will show her face soon.  One day.........

How's everyone doing today 

Nix.


----------



## Sana in waiting

Hi,

wondering if I can gate crash and ask a silly Ques?

Anyone tried clomid (after failing IVF/FET) with monitoring scans and got pregnant. I ahve done a few cycles and got pregnant on 50mg clomid and preg but m/c on the 1st ever cycle, subsequent cycles nothing really happend so I went privately for IVF. But still debating if this doesnt wk whether its an idea to try again privately?Obviously will discuss this with the doc when I c him next if a situtation arises but wondered if anyone had been in a similar position.

Sana
x


----------



## Sharry

Hello,

God there is so much to catch up on!!!! 

On my last few days at home then back to the sun, was kind of sad last night saying bye to friends who we wont see till next summer as they are away for Christmas  ,  never mind such is life!

Will try and catch up with what has been going on

Sharry xxx


----------



## maj79

Afternoon Girls

Sharry hope you make the most of your last few days there and the weather stays half way decent for you, well fab for us but half way decent for you  

Sana sorry I can't help with your questin as I have never had IVF, but good luck to you.

Nix here's hoping the witch stays away and it's phantom AF signs

Essex Girlie good luck and hope it's a BFP for you this month

Jo congrtas on the no headache bit, what's the secret  

Em


----------



## fallen angel

Wow this is weird, its the first time in as long as i can remember where Ive been on my own all day without dh. I think im missing him  lol, oh well he will be back at 5. Bambino was a little terror all night, awake screaming every hour so had very little sleep, but you know what.... I loved it!!! shes making up for her lack of kip now so Ive got a few spare minutes to myself so just thought Id pop in and say hi, hope everyones doing okay, be back later, ta ta x x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh fallen angel bet it is lovely and makes you pang even more for a little one ..lets hope she brings you good luck x It is sweet how you miss your hubby.. bless you both ..he will probably have a headache from his first day .. there is usually so much to take in on a first day at a new job isn't there... I am helping train a new girl.. but her Manager (the useless one whose job I could do standing on my head!) has not even done any of the induction procedure with her, or organised supervisions/1-2-1's, or taken her emergency contact details .. real basic stuff but essential all the same she is HOPELESS!

Essex Girlie .. thanks hun for your comments I am generally a very positive person and try and look on the positive side ..not always easy on this rollercoaster of a ride tho is it ..and expect everyone has their down days due to side effects and the sheer emotional impact a BFN has.  I thank my counselling for that as my counsellor helped me to take one day at a time and not worry about everything all of the time .. so I am a lot more philosophical now

I do sometimes wonder when things go wrong all the time ..whether I am destined to have a child ..but try and dismiss that as quick as possible! 

Em how is your day going so far hun?

Sharry .. Hope your last few days are fun x we are jealous of the heat you are going back to tho!

Sana .. Never had ivf hun but it may be worth posting that as a question on the ivf page or the peer support one? may get more answers possibly... good luck anyway hun x

Nix ..we try not to have too much excitement ..it is bad for us   I am working with incompetents today  bless them ..well I would if they werent several grades above me and earning lots more money !!

Jo ..You can have an insane chat with us anytime hun   welcome and wish you luck for a bfp very soon  

In fact lots of positive vibes for everyone .. you never know a miracle may happen for me before the weekend!

                           
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Very very slowly Cat, and with a head that is getting progressivley worse and worse, going to have to crack soon and take some tablets as I cant do the go to sleep bit at my desk, as much as I would love to as I am also struggling to keep my eyes open.
It is soooo frustrating when you see people who are hopless at their job and you get stuck with it all the time.
You seem to be really positive after the possibilty of a new donor, got a twinkle back in your eye


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well if it doesn't work out with the man from delmonte..sorry Italy then I will pursue other alternatives.. donor man won't ruin my dream if I can help it !! 

Bless you it is really horrible having a bad head..can't you go off sick ?? on recommendation from Dr Cat lol you need to go home to your cosy bed and rest that head ..she said (hey I am a poet!)  

A twinkle in my eye I like that lol   ..

I was very assertive at lunchtime I nipped round to the local newsagent as fancied some Nik Naks (I know full of rubbish but hey!) and he tried to charge me 50 odd p instead of the 48 they should have been...so I told him no can do your sign says 48p and that is what I am going to pay ! he said well it comes up as 50whatever  and so I said I don't care what it comes up as on your till..it is advertised as 48 so that is what you have to sell it at - or change the signage ..I got my own way   he could have refused to sell me them but he didn't .. apparently he often tries it on .. which is a shame as his wife is lovely and they do lovely authentic indian food in there that I love !! 

Right off to work with imbeciles again lol 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

You go Cat, see a twinkle in your eye and a fire ( and maybe even a baby) in your belly


----------



## max_8579

Hi cat, Hope everything turns out well for you with your mate who could be a donor   

  Hiya fi,how are you? Im not too bad with the met thanx,the first night wasnt very nice,i just made it to the toilet (sorry)  .Im only on 1 tablet at mo though,i wonder what i will be like with 3?.xx

Hi nix,good luck for testing hun    

    Hi sukie,good luck with the ivf hun.xx 

Hi jo how are you? 

  Fallen angel,glad you enjoyed babysitting,its nice to have them around isnt it,and the crying never puts you off.ive got my goddaughter overnite on thurs.x

Hi maj,cleg,davis,kelli and any1 ive missed how are you all?xxx


----------



## angelus

Hello all. Been catching up and glad to see you are all trying to be positive and all that!!

Fi - Cyst still in tact. Tablets all taken and just waiting now for AF to arrive. Had a real freak out last might as I'm so nauseas and tired. Tried to get DH to convince me that there is no way possible that i could be pregnant with my huge cyst. He didn't really help. Just said that it would be just our luck to have fallen pregnant and then the tablets bring on a AF and ruin everything!! 


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max/Em ..Thanks huns you are such sweeties .. 

Angelus ..bless you ..well if you were pregnant the tablets would be unlikely to make any difference if they are Provera type tablets as they are progesterone tablets which are sometimes given to support pregnancy anyway, it is the withdrawal of progesterone that makes AF arrive.. hence why when I was in the wrong part of my cycle Provera did not make me get AF .. and your cyst may well just burst if you were pregnant..but don't get your hopes up too high .. but we will send you positive painfree cyst popping pregnancy making vibes lol 

I am just about to finish work .. just had my last nutter of the day phone up lol
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Cat- There is little possibility of any pregnancy...but you know what these things are like. You start convincing yourself of something and then just get carried away. So don't worry, no high hopes at all. Was just getting in to a state that if i was, the tablets could have had an effect. But you have put my mind to rest. Super Cat to the rescue. Thank you xxxxxx


----------



## Kiah

Evening all

Feeling very       tonight. Yesterday and this morning and afternoon I was having light red and brown spotting but it has now changed to bright red blood, still light but looks very much like AF blood  Just don't know what to think as surely it is too early for AF  The earliest I really am likely to have ovulated was 7/8 days ago but probably even later than that so I just don't know what this is all about. Have clinic tomorrow to have blood taken for progesterone levels so will mention it then but feeling quite  Have also been feeling some very light cramps and heaviness and pulling pains in my tummy today so kind of wonder if my body is just working up for an early AF. Have been feeling quite PMTish, hungry and knackered as well, just like before AF. Oh who knows but its driving me mad









Sorry for very me, me, me post  Hope everyone is doing ok.

Matty


----------



## maj79

Matty   sorry you are feeling so down, you have as many 'you' post as you like, hope you get some answers tomorrow


----------



## NuttyJo

hey girlies

well i spoke too soon about not having a headache   have been in bed most of the day with a super bad one   it was horrible but spose it serves me right for thinking that i could get away without one today! lol 

hows everyone doing? im shattered and might just crawl back to bed i think

matty sending big hugs hun, hopefully you will know one way or the other soon to stop all the worrying and   stuff 

i always forget who im writing to... my brain is like a sieve at the mo   oh well

night night ladies xxx


----------



## Davis

Hi girls
Well Im back from camping and will post tomorrow but just thought Id say a quick hello. Devon is beautiful but its wet! I am covered in mozzie bites and knackered as the air matteress had a leak - its a long story but I wont be camping in the UK again for a while!
Ba
x


----------



## maj79

Hi Davis

Just wanted to say welcome back and I look forward to hearing all about your camping trip  

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Matty hun ... maybe it could be implantation bleeding? I do hope so hun, it does seem rather early for AF, are you usually regular?

Fingers crossed for you hun, want to give you a big hug, it is such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it, you are bound to feel like that hun when unexpected things happen as you just don't know what to think.. I so hope it is good news, I don't know how heavy implantation bleeding can get but you would have thought if it has to bury in that it could cause bleeding.. really wish I had the answers for you hun x

Ba..sorry Devon was not warm and welcoming..and full of mozzies.. 

Jo ..hope the head eases soon.. drink lots of water and take some tablets and have a nice early night hun x

Angelus I aim to be of service lol.. you never know miracles happen every day..x

Hi to everyone else ..especially my gardeners, Cleg, Fi and Sukie lol .. off to read a book about a call girl lol 

Night night 
Cat x


----------



## tinkerbelle78

Hello All!

I'm new to this site and just wanted to say hello!  Me and my DH have been ttc for 2 years now.  I've just had 3 cycles of Clomid and still no BFP and am now about to start a further 3 months!  If still no BFP then we are heading for IVF!!

Fingers crossed that we all get the BFP's we want!!  I don't know about anybody else but Clomid seems to turn me into a moody monster-DH has another 3 mths to endure! 

Tinkerbelle78 xxx


----------



## maj79

Hiya Tinkerbelle78 
I have just answered you on the other thread   , glad to see you have found your way here, and to hear that you are already part of the Clomid Madness     . Good look in ttc'ing and I hope you get all you need from on here

Em xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww *Cat* thanks for the lovely grafitti hun,  and men that are in touch with their feminine side are generally great company, my Dh is when at home,(but is the real "man" man at work or in a pub lol) and we can talk about anything, oh I'm all excited for you, whens he due back over ? He's a very lucky man for our Cat to talk so nicely about him.Hope the incompetants at work don't give you headaches tomoz, hate that too, a bit of organisation saves sh*t loads of grief foreveryone else doesn't it.you tell'em assertiveCat, its the principal isn't it! 

*Maj*,my godness you must have the patience of a saint, but I guess its a case of having to or huge bills for testers.Hope the headaches eased

*Jo*, hope your enjoying the site, is this the side effect of the clomid giving you side effects? Jusy wondered as I
noticed your on day 12.

*E girl*, Hope this 2ww isnt too bad for you, it's the clomid symptoms paranoia that gets you...

*Nix*, hope the witch stays away this time 

*Hi Sana*, hope the advice you've been given helps, and good luck....

*Sharry*, hope you've enjoyed your hols,and safe journey back, it must be very hard jumping from one life to another,
catch up with us soon..
*
F angel*, sounds like your having fun getting the bambino practice in, bet you'll sleep tonight though lol....

*OH Max*, I got visions of you walking funny with sore **** cheeks from clenching  , hope it doesnt get worse when you up the dosage..
I notice your anniversary is getting close. I know you've had your big pressie,but are you going out?

*Angelus*, love the piccy, hope you get back to a sense of normality soon with your nether regions and the witch comes promptly..
*
Matty*, big hugs to you hun,
sounds more like implantation bleeding to me,the feelings your getting can also be a symptom of that, especially pulling down 
feelings, hope they reassure you at clinic tomoz, please let us know what they say as soon as you can.. 

*Davis*, can't wait to hear your camping adventure, I'm sure we'll have some comedy sketches to read, I got two mozzy bites 
on my back, (right where I can't reach  )they are really annoying aren't they,bloody big welts!!We've had a bit of an epidemic due to recent events.

Hi *tinkerbelle* and welcome,hope you enjoy the site and good luck..

*Cleg*, your quiet tonight? ?

SS hows it going hun?

Hi to all you loverley lot xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Fi Fi ...I have just invented a new language it is calld type without your glasses/contacts in it goes a bit like this skjklajg';;'e;ep[ig[kapokgaop hope you all understood what that meant in cat ga ga language lol it means have a nice day and why have I woken up so bloomin early !! lol


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Cat. How are you at this ungodly hour? I've been sick and still feeling too queasy to lie down. Am shattered though!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All  

Well another day another dollar  , headache is still here, but at the moment it is just a dull thump all over my head which I can cope with, I am sure sitting infront of the comp all day doesn't help. Well I got to say I have never wanted AF to arrive so much, feel like it has been a real 'none' month this month, and just want AF to arrive so I can keep my next Hospital appoitment and see where I go rom there.

Fi I would rather get AF any time then a BFN, and to be honest I think some people on here must spend  fortune on HPT'S   Where are you up tp know anyway, have you started your 200mg yet??

Cat and Rosie hope you are both well rested now after your mid-morning shennanigans, I was up about 4 myself should have joined you.

Morning to Angelus, Nix, Ba- where's your camping stories  , Matty, Max, Sharry, F-Angel, Travel Girl, Essex Girlie, Trixebelle, MC, Jo and anyone else I have missed.

Em xx


----------



## margocat

Morning all - including the insomniacs! 
I have started on a new diet today (I know this is the wrong thread but thought you'd like to know) which is expensive but interesting.  It's the bodychef one that was in Grazia magazine - i.e. they deliver all your meals to you twice a week and you just eat what they send and you don't buy any other food at all.  Managed to persuade DH into it as well and so far so good!  AM eating things I wouldn't otherwise touch (cos I'm fussy!) and probably having a much better diet as a result. Hope to lose a few more llbs prior to going on hols next Saturday.
We're off to Spain for a week, which will be the second week of the 2ww.  Am just waiting to ovulate at the moment - only on CD9 today but had dragging stomach ache last night so don't know if that might have been an indication of ovulation or not.  
DH and I were trying to decide last night on which days we would make sure we BD-ed, as every day wears us out and as his SA results aren't fantastic, from what I've read we should not BD every day to maximise the quality!  Any tips as to which days?  We were thinking 11, 13 and 14... 
Hope everyone has a very nice Wednesday - hope Rosie got back to sleep after feeling so sick (it'll all be worth it!), maj's headache gets better and hope Matty gets good advice at the clinic. 
Love
MC
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls another flying visit as I have to go to work

I had my scan and thereare 16 follies growing in there  They took blood and are going to ring me later to tell me if they are going to put my doseage down as they don't want me to over stimulate.

Have a good day and I'll catch up later


----------



## Nix76

Morning,

Am due to test tomorrow and never got this far before (AF has always shown by now) and I am going officially  

Sorry for the me post - going a little mad here!

Hope you're all OK !?

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Nix - fngers and toes crossed for you!!

MC
xx


----------



## maj79

Nix

Lots of          for you, got my fingers, toes and wires crossed for you, Good Luck 

Emma xx


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix

Sending you loads of good vibes for tomorrow    



      
    

Good luck hun
Essex G


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Cat*, your having a bit of sleep deprived time aren't you, do you think it's the clomid? Its horrid isnt it, I had a serious case of it last year after dad died, and over came the problem after months by reading myself to sleep, even if it was 2 in the morning when the book 
fell on my head  .Hope you sleep better tonight hun..Oh and I just wanted to say flp3pfolblb,x;asp;ppwpdlflglbbn ,KK but kep it a secret 

*Rosie*, you seem jinxed with one illness after another hun,hope your better soon, and make the most of having to sit around, cos very soon you'll be on the go like you've never believed  and the sleepless nights, and were all craving for that! Are we mad?

*Maj*, sorry you've still got your headache, well you got the best medicine returning soon, your partner in crime Kelli.
As for where I'm at, have decided not to take the clomid til we get back off hols, want to get some of this weight off
before we give it this final shot.I figure with good FSH level a month lost is better than a stone gained lol.

*Margo*, your not alone on the diet front believe me,is that diet very very expensive? I'm very fussy too, I just enjoy 
everything I shouldn't and hate salad and veg, do I sound like a good candidate for it lol? They say every other day for low SA
don't they, so you get a good shot, excuse the pun. Hope you have a lovely hols and its good that you'll be relaxing on your 2ww.

Oh *Suskie*, you go girlie, good luck

*Nix*, fingers crossed hun, and even if it doesn't show tomoz, dont give up, as some people show a few days late.fingers corssed for you to be the 3rd BFP of the month 

Where are you Davis, waiting to hear your tales 

Hi all....


----------



## Kiah

Morning all

Well been to the clinic this morning and talk about making a complete  of myself                     I am very phobic of both needles and blood so a blood test for me is my ultimate nightmare come true, anyway, wasn't feeling very great when arrived at the clinic this morning anyway so after lying down to get my blood taken (always have to do that ) I then had to get up and run to the loo







I am sooooooooo embarrassed. What a flippin' fuss to make over a blood test     Have never been sick before but think it was because was feeling a bit rough anyway. Thank God the staff are lovely there as a lot of nurses just don't have any patience for needle phobias. Anyway, forgot to aks when to phone for results so I will just call on Friday afternoon and see if they are back. Said about the bleeding and she was very noncommital, said it wasn't normal but... didn't really seem to know the answer. I am feeling a bit more reassured in that it is still very light and more pinky again today - ooooops sorry for the TMI  was starting to get more red a slightly heavier last night. Woke up this morning and was so worried about getting out of bed and finding out AF ws in residence. Anyway, still don't have a clue what is going on but reassured that AF isn't here...yet!!!  Yeesh still can't believe I made such of an  of myself at the clinic today            

Anyway, how is everyone else doing?

Wow Sukie! 16 follies thats fab   

Nix - Sounds promising, am biting my fingernails for you!        Hope today passes quickly for you!

MC - Good luck on the diet. Sounds fab think I might do it myself just because I can't be bothered cooking 

Maj - I used to be one of those people who spent a fortune on HPTs  soon learned though!!!

Cat - No my cycles are not at all regular, don't normally have AF!!! Stoopid body!!! Hope you got to sleep in the end. I normally have bad sleep on my 5 days of clomid and possibly a few after. Where are you in your cycle now?

Davis - What was worst with the camping then Should I go make a cup of tea before you start   Hope you are enjoying being back in a normal comfy, cosy bed!

Max - Hows things going. At least if you are clenching you  all the time you are gonna have fab muscles and a lovely pert  

Fi - How you getting on? I soooooo hope it is implantation but just so worried  everything I have read suggests it should be lighter. Not so much niggles today though.

Rosie - Hope the sickyness stops soon and you can get some sleep!

Anyway, suppose I better post this!

Hope everyone is doing fine and a huge HI!!!! to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Nix76

Thanks girls, am trying to stay positive, but you know what it's like!  Time will tell I guess. 

Anyhoo........

Matty - don't be embarrassed hun, I'm sure they've encountered MUCH worse!  My BF had to take her DD to her her pre-school jabs last week.  Her DD was fine, but she sat there shaking and sobbing cos she so freaked out by needles !!

Fi - I think I would be so bloody amazed if I ever get a BFP I wouldn't know what to do with myself !  How's you hun?  Have you started back on   pills now ?

E-Girlie - thanks hun!  How you doing?  What stage are you on at the moment ?

Sukie - sounding great hun!  Sending you tons of    

Cat - you totally have my sympathies with the not sleeping thing.  At the moment my clomid insomnia has gone, but I'm now being kept awake most of the night by DH snoring like a wilderbeast (not sure if they snort, but it sounds suitably loud!) cos he's got a cold  

Maj - what day are you on at the mo ? Sending you  

Hey to everyone else !

Well, apart from obsessive knicker-checking, boob prodding and symptom searching online I am also very excited cos am off on me holidays in 1 week...WOOOOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!  AND, it's gonna be clomid free month, which I have to admit to looking forward to now I've accepted it!

Nix.


----------



## maj79

Matty they should be well use to it, I have done it once when I went with DP to A&E, he needed stiches and I didn't realise they were going to do it there and then, but it was one of those that when I realised what was going on I just couldn't stop looking, and that was it I threw up every where    
But at least it is over and done with now, well at least for this month anyway  

Fi I don't know about curing it I think Kelli could give me an even bigger headache  . It sounds like a good idea to wait till after your hols then you can try and be stress free. When do you go and where are you going again??

Nix I am on CD25 today, but I am getting totally frustrted with not knowing how long my cycles are, I have an apppoitment on 13 sep, but I can only go if I have had my CD21 blood test done from my next cycle as they want to see if 100mg has done any good. Where are you going on your hols??


----------



## Nix76

Maj - I've had no 2 cycles the same since being on clomid, this month I ended up having my HCG jab on CD20 so am on day 35 now !!  So frustrating isn't it !

We're off to Rhodes for a week and I really can't wait!  Especially since I'll be clomid free for a month as well !


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - I'm on CD17 and had my pregnyl injection on CD12 (had 2 good size follies and one baby one) - had   on CD12, 13 & 14 so hoping thats OK.  I can't remember exactly but I think once you've had the injection you ovulate in the next 36 hours?? If you have any clearer info - let me know.

Anyway - into dreaded 2ww now and already catching myself day dreaming about   . I really hope its your turn this month - if it can't be me, I rather it be a crazy clomid chick than another one of my friends who get preggers at the drop of knicker!

Cat - I used to suffer terribly with insomnia and still do from time to time if I'm stressed out. I found the best thing was to have a story read to me - obviously a hang over from childhood. But now I have CD player by the bed and get audiobooks from the library. If I can't sleep I whack a good old Agatha Christie on and I'm normally asleep way before the end. It sounds a bit 'oh look at me I'm still a little girl' - but I got so deperate at being sleep deprived that I was willing to give anything a go and it worked like a dream. Much cheaper than tablets!

Right nose back to grindstone - just asked Boss for pay rise so I guess I should try and show him how invaluable I am.

Essex G


----------



## Davis

Hi all

Sorry I couldnt get on earlier as I am having a nightmare day and am meant to be at the ACU picking up pills for my test on Friday but will just have to do it tomorrow as I dont have the time today. It turns out I am not having a lap & dye but HSC(HSG?). Anyway its all the same to me - they are checking my bits for obvious blockages or problems!

Matty - why dont you think it is implantation bleeding? That was my first thought.

Nix - Oh honey I am starting to get excited for you. Little twinnies maybe? It was your first month with 2 or more eggs wasnt it? Well done for not testing Mrs cause I would have done one by now.

MC - my DH has low count and we have tried both everyday and every second day. I know some people swear by every second day but then I freak out that we may have missed the critical day so the next month try every day. Its a 50/50 thing in terms of general opinion.

Fi - hows the diet? I was reading up on IVF clinics as I am considering paying £10K and just going to the ARGC - it has the highest sucess rates for my age group in the UK but as you can see is v v expensive. Anyway apparently they wont treat you if your FSH is 10+ and gave a list of things to lower FSH as it changes monthly. This includes wheat grass shots so I have gone out and bought bottles of the stuff. Just thought Id pass that on as I know you are doing a get your mind and body ready month. I got mine from Holland and Barrett.

Cat - I drink Dr Stuarts night time tea, it works OK so is worth a try.

Well girls, Dartmoor was so incredibly beautiful and the sun was shining the first day so we all got sunburnt. But after that it rained rivers - quite literally and the mozzies came out to feast. I have bites all over me - face, fingers, arms, legs, toes, back, boobs(dont know how?) 

But the worst thing is that I got drunk when some friends came to join us one night and it poured down with rain and I ran outside and hid behind the car for a pee. I ended up squatting on nettles.   OK, so it sounds funny but it truely wasnt. I got welts all over my front and back bottom.   DH had to put some cream on my bum for me whilst everyone laughed hysterically at my pain. 

I wont be camping in the UK again as it is too much like hard work when it rains and lets face it this place rains all the bl**dy time!

Hi to everyone else especially all the new girls.
Ba
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ...Ooooh that sounds very promising ..fingers and toes and any other bits I can cross ..are crossed for you hun x

I am due to ovulate early next week..but still no word from donor so doubt if it will happen this month think I need a whip round .. any going spare anywhere lol   

Rosie ..Sorry I didn't reply I didn't expect anyone else to be up .. I went back to bed but tossed and turned and tossed and turned and in the end I got up about 5.30am and did a bit of tidying up.. zzzz hope you are feeling better now ..do you think it was pregnancy hormones or a bug ? its not nice being sick.. 

Matty .. Sorry you had a nasty experience too..have you considered having hypnotherapy or something to get you over the fear .. as sometimes you can't avoid it and its horrible that you have to suffer.. 

Essex Girl ..Wish I could put in for a pay rise .. I am showing the dim wit what to do again today..how she has got this far in the business world I will never know, she didn't even know that you can have two word documents open at the same time argh !! how scary is that   .. I am thinking of creating a dim blog .. it will make me realise how many things I am having to train her on!

Fi ...Your secret is safe with me hun dllspwuem,k dldll ejelll wwpp ? 

We have been wetting ourselves laughing today..one of the guys who works down the corridor is partially sighted and has a gorgeous blind dog .. well one of the admin girls came in to tell us that when he was sticking it in the fax machine.. he rammed it in and then it was buggered..well that hit my rude soh and I nearly wet myself laughing having this image of this partially sighted guy ramming his   into the fax machine lol    

I know totally childish but it was the way she came out with it .. hilarious!

Sukie ...    ooh my word you must be feeling like an overactive chicken producing all those eggs .. hope that you get lots that fertilise into lovely little embies .. 

Em ..It is frustrating when your cycles are irregular isn't it ..I am lucky really as apart from the odd wierd cycle mine seem to have settled into about 37/38 days..I am classic reason why testing on day 21 would be useless for me as that is about when I ovulate !! 

Nix ...Are you going to test ..or just wait ... I AM SOOOO EXCITED HOPING WE GET A BFP FOR YOU XX 
so much so I will do a little dance.. 

              
        
         
         

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Davis   that does sound very very painful, and I woulodn't have gone camping in a milion years anyway, needa flushing toilet and hot water right by me at all times. But apart from the bites, the rain, the sunburn, the nettles I hope you enjoyed some of it  

Nix I hope you have a cracking time on holiday and even better with it being clomid free, lets hope it's for the right reasons   

Cat, I know that I am going to be told that 100mg hasn't worked from my day 21 tests as I dont think I have ever ever had  28 day cycle, which means it will be off the clomid and on to metaformin   Which to be honest is scaring me at the thought of being in work and the dreaded side effects I have heard of, but it's another step towards getting that all elusive BFP so it is all worth it. Sorry you haven't heard from your donor, he sounds like a right   messing you about.

Essex girlie hope you get your pay rise


----------



## Nix76

Ba - good to have you back with us again.........even if it is with mozzie bites and nettle stings up your what-not    You are definitely a braver woman than me for even attempting camping - it's what puts me off going to Glastonbury every year!  Need a bit of luxury to function me !

Cat - thanks for the dance hun.  Hope it works for me and also for your bloody donor to come (no pun intended!) up trumps for you this month!

Oooh no - can't test early!  I'm terrified of the damn pee sticks and try and stay away for as long as possible!  I was tempted this morning cos I convinced myself that my (.)(.)'s looked veiny, but then decided I was imagining it and stopped peering at them with the magnifying mirror     Am getting little niggles every few hours or so, but have been getting them for past week or so so know knows eh    I can promise you one thing - when and if I do get a BFP, after DH, you girls will be the first to know!

Right better get back to obsessing.......errmmm, I mean do some work!

Nix


----------



## Davis

Need advice girls. 
So most of you know my story 5ish years ttc DS which ended with sucessful IVF at my current ACU after changing clinics once during that time. All treatment private. After birth of DS basically 2 natural BFP (one natural one metformin) ending in m/c. One year later and still trying for BFP. Refused IVF with clinic due to natural BFP and told I had a 50% chance of BFP on clomid which was unsucessful. About to start IUI.
Right so heres the bit I need advice on - should I:
1) stay with current ACU and do 6 months of IUI then take it from there OR
2) swap clinics to ARGC and pay £10k for IVF

DH wants to just pay ARGC as they have a 40 - 50% success rate for my age. Thats pretty impressive. He is 43 and I am 37 so time is running out. He believes IVF is the only thing that will work and that it will work first time again.

I think that my current clinic might be right and I could save myself the treatment and expense of IVF. But if I go through IUI and it doesnt work I will be older and have less chance of success with IVF. 
I also have to go through a possible 6 negative cycles which emotionally is difficult and would cost at least £6K before paying for IVF. Still I could get a BFP on cycle 1.

Just need some opinions as I cant seem to find direction on this one.
Thanks
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ok, my opinion (for what it's worth!)....

I think I would probably try a couple of cycles with IUI first before going through the stress and expense of IVF.  As you conceived naturally a couple of times before, surely you have a high chance of getting a BFP with IUI ?!?!

Why would you have to commit to 6 cycles ??  

I've been told that on the NHS they give you 3 cycles of IUI before your 1 go at IVF (if you qualify), so my thinking is that 3 cycles could be long enough to tell if it will work for you ??  I may be wrong...

I guess only you (and your DH) knows how you felt when you had IVF last time and if you're ready for that again now before trying other avenues.

Always here hun...

Nix.


----------



## Davis

Thanks Nix maybe I could do 3 months and then IVF with them. Thats another option. I dont qualify for NHS treatment as we have a child even though we had to pay for him also. Or I could do 3 cycles then change ACU.

Just to set the record straight IVF - for me at least - was no more stressful then IUI or even clomid. It is more complex, involves alot more drugs and more expensive but its the BFN each month and the 2ww that is hardest to cope with and thats the same whatever tx you have. Of course when it has plunged you into massive debt I can see how it is harder to cope with but I just thought that I would say this as I know that some of you will have to face IVF oneday and want you all to know that you will be able to cope and its not something to be feared.


----------



## Guest

Nix good luck hun  

Ba When it comes to it do what feels right to you, the reason I didn't go for iui is we would of spent a good chunk of money on it and the chances where not so good. Have you thought of IVF in Woking Nuffield it's roughly £3,500 and has good success rates (I thought I'd throw that in there) and I might see you around.

Hi girls  

Sukie


----------



## Davis

Sukie -

Thats the thing with IUI the success rates are only 10 - 15%. Which is so poor. And I cant find any info on IUI rates for clinics only IVF.

My current ACU rates are 28% for my age with IVF so they are about average and only £2500 plus drugs so more like £5k. 
From what I understand ARGC are only £3k but if you have had m/c you are made to have immunology testing and thats another £4k then the drugs and cons appointments and bloods etc are all another £3k. But with 40 - 50% rates when the average is more like 20% in my age group its so tempting.

I will look up Woking to see what the rates are as I could very easily drive there - I use to work for an ad agency who had offices in Woking so Im use to the drive.  

Good news on the eggies, hopefully you will not only get a BFP but also some frosties.


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Matty*, I'm sure we all have phobias, if they tried to go anywhere near the vicinity of my belly button, I'd have a fit and that would be embarrassing,just glad your feeling a bit reassured hun and I hope its a BFP, when I read through implantation signs a while back
it does generalise on pinky brown discharge, but it also said "may bleed slightly" on a few sites, as Cat says it would be the egg embedding so try not to worry.How is it now?

*Nix*, where you going on your hols? wouldn't that be a great gift to go away with! Nix tell me about it with the cycles, 
I've had a 64 day followed by a 14 day, how mad is that! It sends our bodies as loopy as our heads lol!

*Maj*, whens our Kelli back? thats what I think too, about hols, going beginning of Sept to Cyprus, never been before but I hear they have poisinous snakes, scorpions and tarantulas! thats our mountain safari out the window,SPIDERS!!! 

*Essex girl*, I totally agree some of these ladies on here have waited so long and I just can't wait to see an oldie with a BFP too.Good luck this month and try and have a chill 2ww..

*Davis*, welcome back, good luck with these investigations.. wheat grass shots? is that tablet or liquid? sounds good will look into that myself cheers.
Diets going good again, slipped up at weekend but back into it now, so there should be some loss.Weight Sunday at MIL's, dont have scales at home, theyre destructive for me.. Is that 10k for one cycle? my god dont they make their money on the yearns of the IF womb... so you had loads of little pricks on your hols then... oops sorry! couldn't resist, I bet that was pretty nasty all those entries at once!!  seriously though hope your feeling better now, are you seeing the funny side of it yet on hindsight or are you calling me names as you read this

*Cat*, your mind is so corrupt.... wouldn't have you any other way though lol

*Davis* reading your next post, I feel myself with IVF, that I'd just be letting myself in for an emotional and financial suicide mission, as I said before,but you are a good few years younger, it's not an easy thing to advise, as wouldn't want to sway you in any way, but personally if it was me at your age I would do the iui for three or six months,then if no joy, then proceed to the IVF as the second option.Why don't you get together with DH and I know it sounds silly, but literally right down the pros and cons of each option, then weigh it up, works out a lot easier to decipher than it all going round in your heads and causing tensions.I know the iui wouldnt be cash free, but at least youd have a step two to go onto if it didnt work, but it may well do,and you may never have to venture to step two, good luck with your choice...

Oh dear, put my dog in to have his knackers chopped today, havent been able to look him in the eye since making apointment, now feel even worse as vet has just rung to say there was complications, and he was bleeding badly and had to re anaesthetise him and re operate, so i got one poorly dog coming home tonight, hes gonna look like he caught his knackers in a fax machine or something, but his eye sights fine  Hes an oddball of society and have never known what breed he is but his double is on the bill tonight, a dog called Harry, and thats my Georges claim to fame, he e mailed Harrys website, to see if they were distantly related, wanted to ask if Harry had sowed his oats down south a few years ago as its a real dopplganger..I'm rabbiting again aren't I


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..You know me too well lol 

Davis ..I would be tempted to do like Nix said and give IUI a few months, as three months won't make much difference to your ivf chances and you can save some money and buy shoes..or baby clothes..or chocolate ..

Sukie .. Do you feel about ready to pop yet? bless you 

Em how many cycles have you done on clomid? can they not up your dose of clomid and give you metformin at the same time, I am on both and they put me up to 150mg and that got things started and now I am back down to 100mg.. 
Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Just a real quickie from me as I still feel dreadful.

Cat, sorry I missed you last night. I stayed up until 5 and then tried to get back to sleep again as I'd finished throwing up. Still feeling very nauseous, so think it must be a bug as my tummy feels very dodgy and I'm off food.

Em, if your cycles are longer than 28 days and they are doing blood tests on CD21 then the likelyhood is you may be oving later so the blood tests are unreliable. Are they scanning you? I ov'd late generally so blood tests were useless for me. I used OPKs and charting BBT and ov signs and this method was reliable for me. How do you know9w for definite you're not oving?

Ba, I would agree with the others and personally would try 3 IUI cycles and then if things weren't working there consider IVF at the ARGC.

Will come back and do more personals when I feel a bit better.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie..sorry you are feeling urgh hun .. hope you feel better soon.
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

What a day!!!

Well just not long after typing here that the bleeding was lighter again it got heavier and far more like AF this afternoon.  What with that and the feelings in my abdomen I was convinced that AF had come very eraly...then she went and got lighter again    I really haven't a clue but at least I reached the point of "whatever happens happens" which has been a relief - it will either be a BFP or more likely a BFN and there is nothing I can do to sway it either way.

Davis - The reason that I am not entirely convinced is that everything I have read about implantation bleeds have said thet they are light and tend to be pink or brown blood and although the bleeding has been light there has also been bright red proper blood there too.  If my wee eggs made it to embies then they must be imbedding with the help of a pnuematic drill and some dynamite!!!  Have to say I am not surprised that you don't want to go camping in Britain again   nettle stings there just doesn't sound nice - hope you don't get your HSG before the welts go or else they will be wondering wot the hell you have been up to  

Cat - Have actually thought about having hypnotherapy.  Todays reaction was pretty extereme I have to say, normally if I lie down I am fine, don't know what happened but can't go the rest of my life freaking out so much over blood tests  

Rosie - Poor you, you are really suffering aren't you    Take care of yourself!

Nix -      Are you testing tomorrow or are you going to wait?

Fi - Hope your poor doggie is talking to you again soon  

Maj - Good to know its not just me that has thrown up at the hospital (ok so I know its a place of ill people so has had a lot of people throwing up in it but you know wot I mean...    )

Anyway, best go as I am absoloutly knackered!  Hope everyone else is doing fine  

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am starting to get annoyed now..you would have thought my donor would at least have had the courtesy to advise me that he isn't going to do the weekend.. I have still not heard from him, even checked my old e-mail just in case he had e-mailed there by mistake by no ...nothing.. another cycle of clomid wasted.. 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat what an unreliable ****, maybe you'll get to tell him how you feel and how inconsiderate and insensitive he is to your feelings, and how goddam irresponsible he is (I think I've just told him too) clomid is too precious to waste every cycle matters doesn't it, youve got a right to get mad, cna you not contact him in any way?

Matty ,big hugs to you hun, and hope its not bad news xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have e-mailed him telling him I need to know asap.
Hopefully he will come through literally lol ...woke up really thirsty ...so off for a big drink and then to try and get back to sleep .. de ja vous zzzzzzz
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Fi, Kel comes back on Friday but I dont know if its an early hours in the morning job. Where about in Cyprus are you going, I have been looking at holidays there but you might have just put me off    

Cat I have taken 3 cycles of Clomid, I have quite a bit of weight to lose so I think their thinking is put  me on metaformin till I lose some of it so I dont have any 'wasted' cycles of clomid while I lose weight if you get me.

Rosie, I know what you mean about the CD21 test if my cycle is longer, I asked my con about this last time ( as I only get the blood test no scanning) and he said while on Clomid my cycles should be shortining to around 28 days, so if not OV'ing then the clomid still aren't doing the job properly. I dont know for deffo I am not, at the moment I cant tell if I am about to OV or get AF   but something is going on inside me  

Ba, I agree with what the others have said, why dont you at least try a coupke IUI's before going on to IVF. What ever you do I wish you all the luck in the world   

Matty I sure do know what you mean   And here's hoping it is a BFP for you   

To all else have a happy Thursday  

Em


----------



## margocat

Morning all 

Nix - thinking about you this morning and hoping for the best.

Maj - hope that your day 21 blood tests do indicate something this month - although sounds like the metaformin to help with weight loss would be a good idea.  I have tried to persuade my doc to give it me at the same time as Clomid but he wasn't having any of it.  I also have a load of weight to lose, hope you aren't struggling too much with the weight thing - it's crap isn't it?

Davis - for what it's worth, Fi's advice sounds eminently sensible to me - a few months of IUI have got to be worth a try haven't they?  Otherwise if the IVF should fail first time (god forbid) then to go to IUI at that stage would feel like a step back - I think give yourself maximum chances with limited resources.

Cat - am only just getting up to speed with this donor thing - but it sounds like you are being treated pretty crappily by this bloke - hope he realises how important this is.  Are you set on a friend as a donor or are you considering all options?  Apologies if you've explained this before - don't feel that you have to again. 

Matty - fingers crossed for you, hope things settle down and all turns out well with a BFP!!

Am not used to all these posts - it takes a while to keep up - so good morning to all and hope everyone gets what they want today!!

MC
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Margocat I am looking at all options now as still no word from him, I e-mailed him last night, sure that is one of the reasons why I am not sleeping cos it is on my mind.. I am really bloated today had a job doing my trousers up! and because I was so tired this morning in bed at about 3.30am I felt really sick and it was as much as I could do not to throw up... I am now running late for work as so needed a bit more sleep ..and then realised I needed to wash my hair ..so going to be late into work..luckily I do flexi time and they owe me hours at the moment..rather than the other way round..

Have a good day girls not sure how much I will get on today but will try as feel I need you guys today.. feel a bit tearful prob hormones eh! 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Morning - I am on day 2 of my latest Fad diet and am hungry. Yesterday was only fruit, today is only vege's and well breakfast was difficult. Tomorrow is only fruit and veg so you get the type of diet it is. I am off to get my pills from the ACU today so will journey out into the big wide world.

Nix - thinking of you and sending you lots of love   As we havent heard from you I guess the news is not good??

Matty - oh dear I see what you mean. My girlfriend had serious bleeding in early pregnancy, I had implantation bleed but that was very very light but lasted for about a week. Hope someone can give you some answers as its just another unnecessary stress isnt it?

Em - my weight issues are driving me crazy! I yo yo diet. I lose loads of weight by eating nothing at all and then I go and binge eat and put it all back on plus some. I have tried 8 months of weight watchers and then as soon as I stopped that it all came back on again within 4 months so I am not getting anywhere. Basically I have worked out that I will struggle all my life. Met by the way didnt help me lose weight at all - I never got met bum or notice the slightest difference to my weight except that it did give me a/f and I even got a BFP on it.

Cat - your insomnia is bad isnt it. You are up every night poor you!! As for your donor well what a ****. have you heard anything back from your ad?

MC - thanks for the advice I would feel like taking a step back with the IUi if IVF failed so actually it would be the start of many sessions of IVF. I will do 3 cycles of IUI and then move to IVF at ARGC.

Well DH is moaning about the lack of BMS. We have had to go less than a week without BMS and its like he hasnt had any for months! Gave me a lecture this morning about how if I want to get BFP then we actually have to have sex. Honestly what planet is this man on   I did point out that we had been going for it like rabbits and he complained then that he was exhausted. He replied that I was approaching this all wrong and that we should just have BSM twice a week every week and it would work. I am tearing my hair out as I cant seem to get it through to him that it wouldnt and that we have been off contraception for 9 years now!! Any normal woman would have spent the last 9 years pregnant if they did the same - he just doesnt get it. Or maybe I have got it all wrong afterall?
Running late for DS nursery
Ba
x


----------



## margocat

Ba/Davis - I know what you mean re the BMS, it's hard work.  My Dh can't decide what he thinks about it, when we need to have BMS every other day he gets exhausted, and so do I and then I welcome the rest of the month when there's no pressure, but then he gets all keen again and his previous exhaustion is forgotten!  He is taking tose Zita West tablets for men and claims they are making him more virile!  I know what you mean re dieting - it's a constant struggle for me too.  I lost 3 stone at WW three years ago just before I met DH and then slowly put it all back on!  Started serious dieting again at the beginning of June and have lost 1.5stone and have just started on this Bodyzone diet with DH - only on day 3 but have lost another 3lbs and am impressed so far.  Then again, for the money it should be good! 

Cat - you must be knackered.  It's no wonder with all this stuff flying round your head though is it?  I don't know enough about donor options myself to give you any useful advice, but it sounds like you shouldn't put all your eggs in this donors basket (no pun intended) as he doesn't sound reliable and then you'll only get upset.  

Sending lots of positive vibes to Nix.  

MC
xxx


----------



## maj79

I came to the conclusion with BF last week that all men just have one brain cell from the same brain  . As sweet and caring and lovely as they can be sometimes there lights are barely flickering and never mind on !!

Ba/Margcoat,  The weight thing is really getting me down, I have always been big all my life but I lost 6 stone a few years ago when went on the pill, came of and it's nearly all gone back on when I have come of it. Been referred to a dietician but I think she is trying to turn me into a veggie which is a nooooo go, and telling me I should be eating 10 portions of fruit and veg a day, which is damn near impossible, I do my 5 a day or more but cant get near the 10, starting to feel down hearted with it now.
And it makes me feel worse that maybe the hole reason I cant get a BFP is just because I am big, then I feel guilty as I cant lose weight, and surley if I wanted a BFP I would have done by now     But it just wont shift.

Em


----------



## Nix76

Morning Girls,

Got a BFN this morning  (actually - used one of those digital ones so got a message clearly saying NOT PREGNANT. Nice.) and then AF showed an hour later.

Getting so tired of it all now  

Sorry for the me post. Be back for personals a bit later - in a foul mood today.  Hope you're all OK. 

Nix.


----------



## maj79

Nix   Sorry hun


----------



## NuttyJo

fi & maj... ive been to cyprus, thats where i got married! it was lovely and i would really reccommend the jeep mountain safari. didnt see any scary creepy crawlies when i went! where abouts are you going Fi? 

Nix   so sorry for you bfn. am thinking of you. hopefully the holiday will help a little, just to get away for a bit normally helps

Rosie hope you're feeling better today

Matty any news hun? hope things are ok today 

   to everyone 

love jo xxx


----------



## Davis

Nix -   2  . Go out and  

Jo - never been to Cyprus but would love to go one day. How romatic getting married there - did all you friends and family join you or was it just the 2 of you?

Em - this is how bad a dieter I am - I am currently taking Xenical, Hoodia, cabbage soup pills, eating nothing but fruit or veges. I have been on absolutely every diet I can think of in my lifetime. To look at me you would say I am big but not overweight. But I am overweight by 2+ stone. I have a rowing machine and treadmill and weights etc that I never use because basically I hate exercise and am lazy as anything. I have been vegetarian and bulemic and took drugs in a steady raving stream in my early 20's - which incedently was the only thing that worked and I was actually underweight but that was probably the dancing for 48 hours every weekend. So I guess you could say I am pretty obsessed and messed up when it comes to my relationship with food. 

MC - I am gonna get those Zita West pills for DH and I once I finish my current load of pills as even though they are xpensive at least its one or two pills rather than the 10 or so I am currently on.

Must work, back later
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Right.  Screw it.  Not gonna be miserable over this BFN.

The suns shining, the shops are open and I'm going on holiday in a week!

Ba - my God, we're scarily similar!!  The only time in my life I've ever been underweight was throughut my clubbing phase and that, like you, had more to do with what I was taking and doing over 4 day weekends for about 2 years!

Thanks for all your hugs girls - your support means more to me than I could ever tell you  

My final word on this bloody BFN is this..........those digital tests are WAY too harsh!  I don't need to see NOT PREGNANT glaring up at me. Think I prefer the old fashioned ones!!

Nix.


----------



## Essex girlie

Nix - so sorry hun,makes me mad that this is so difficult for us  

I normally deal with the disappointment by:
1. having a bloody good bawl  
2. opening a bottle of wine  
3. bawl while drinking wine
4. order something completely unhealthy from take away and continue bawling and drinking while eating  

5. Wake up the next day feeling dreadful but able to move on and gear up for the next cycle. 


I hope your holiday will go some way to destressing you and you never know - all that sun, sea and   may do the trick.

Sending you loads of  

Essex G


----------



## NuttyJo

too right nix! make sure you have lots of fun on holiday and dont dwell on things. go and buy lots of fab holiday clothes to chear yourself up! 

davis, it was just me and OH who went to cyprus, was the easiest way as half my family dont speak and his are all Scotland way. we thought sod it, its our day, we dont want argueing etc so we went to the travel agents and sorted it out then told our family... his mum was not impressed to say the least! shes come round since though and we all get on great...ish! i found it a bit hard on the day not having my family there but we had a little party when we got home which was nice. if i work out how to upload some piccys i will put some wedding ones on here. 

oh and Nix and Ba, i can join yuou in the underweight through clubbing diet! was great   although im only 24, ive grown out of my clubbing days and did most of my partying when i was 17/18. that was the skinniest time of my life   I have a slight obsession with food right now and i think that if i want something, i will have it! lifes too short to fuss over silly things and im sure when we all get our longed for BFP then we shall be kept busy running after the little ones when they're old enough   

i dont know why but i am in a really happy mood today... its scary!     

love to you all xxx


----------



## maj79

It is so not far coz even even in my clubbing/drug induced days I never lost weight   and it lasted me from 13 to 22 so you thought it would have done something   And I blame the being told 'you have to eat everything on your plate before you can leave the table' when you are a kid  

Jo me and DP keep threating to do that, we were nooked to go to new york and get married in Central Park but cancelled it in the end, the thought of my mum not being there was too much, she would have came but she cant fly as too many things wrong with her. 

Nix I never buy those digital ones I think I would feel worse actually seeing the words. You have a good month off and you can really enjoyed your holiday now.


----------



## Nix76

Jo - that happy mood is hysteria caused by the clomid darling !!  

E-Girlie - it sucks doesn't it!?  And it's so unfair, but have wallowed for a few hours this morning, spend too much money underwear shopping online from my desk and am planning an assault on the shops at lunchtime followed by a bit, fat lunch and then a bottle of wine and even more fatness tonight !  Oooh, I'm gonna look so stunning in that bikini next week  

Maj - I've never even made it to test day before so not used a digital one before today. Don't think I'll be using one again either until I know it's gonna say PREGNANT and then I'll be bulk buying I reckon!

This morning is really dragging - don't wanna be sitting at my desk thinking today!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

it could also be the   i had this morning   

maj, perfect excuse for two wedding days!! you two fly off and get married in central park and then have a blessing at home with your family   excuse to be a princess for 2 days then! 

i keep laughing to myself, think i may be a bit loopy!


----------



## Kiah

Awwww Nix    I was feeling so confident for you this month    I'v never used the digitals and I think I will avoid them in the future, nice when they say pregnant, not in the slightest bit nice when its not pregnant.  Have a really good holiday, relax and let your hair down, eat what you want....nothing involving brazil nuts and pineaple juice  

My weight is also up and down, was underweight in my teens, then have been up and down sinse, currently up and not amused about it, I blame the clomid as as soon as I started it my weight went up and my appetite has deffinately increased.  I think also because I can't just go and have a baby like other women then I rather   think well sod it I will just have this delicious mars instead      I do go to the gym regularly but have been to scared to this 2WW 

Jo - Your wedding sounded fab    you have to do what you want on your day!

Well still bleeding and have turned into a complete nutty knicker checking crazy lun!!!  Still having strange abdominal sensations as well  

Ba - Reassuring to know that your implantation bleeding lasted a week, I thought mine had gone on far to long.  Still a bit worried about the red though  

Cat -   for your donor.  Why be a donor if you can't commit regularly  

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, hope everyone is doing ok!

matty


----------



## fallen angel

hi everyone sorry ive been a bit scarce the last few days, but its been a bit hectic with dh back at work now, and Ive had stepdaughter and baby over the last 2 days, baby I dont mind but stepdaughter is driving me mad. she told me a blatant lie yesterday concerning a m/c which really got to me a bit, but shes gone now so I have my home back to myself at last.
NIX so sorry hun for the bfn, but good on you girl for staying positive, way to go hun    
CAT praying for you that the donor gets in touch with you, what an ar*e he is  
Hi to everyone else Ive not mentioned, havent been on long enough to catch up properly, but will do so later, love to all x


----------



## fallen angel

OMG!!!! Im back again, postman has just been and Ive got a letter from my consultant saying that further to my cd21 blood test I need to contact him on first day of my next period so he can arrange a scan on my next cycle. What does this mean? He told me when he prescribed me clomid that he wouldnt be needing to contact me unless there was a problem with my cd1 bloods. Plus its now cd7, should i contact him now do you think? Oh dear Im all in a tiz now thinking something must be wrong. help!


----------



## Dorey

Hello Ladies,
Just popping in to say hello & introduce myself.
I was a regular here a couple of years ago & fell PG on my 9th & final cycle of clomid  . My little boy is now 20months old, & we are trying for number 2. I'm therefore officially back on the psycho pills & back on this site  
I hope you all achieve your dreams, everything crossed  
LOL
Dorey XXX


----------



## fallen angel

Its ok, just spoke to the fertility sister, I have to go in for a scan on monday morning because I had high progesterone levels last cycle. I have also been advised not to have any bms from saturday onwards due to risk of multiple pregnancy as my levels were rather high . Still at least I can stop panicking now. Sorry about that, but Im on my own at the moment and as I was on here I just panicked away to you lol.


----------



## Crazy Fi

*Nix*, so sorry to hear that hun, big hugs your way, and I couldnt agree more, the words "not pregnant" on that tester seem so incensitive dont they, surely theres a few more palatable words that are appropriate.It feels like it shouts at you doesn't it.you just look forward to that holiday hun...

*Maj*, going to Paphos, seems to be the better side from research, if your looking for the more peaceful ambience, like me 
old fart that I am!Have pm'd you.Like you I only get blood test no scanning, and argued with doc about day 21 test, I mean
my last a/f was after 64 days and this one was 14. I mean wheres the logic in day 21 and wheres the regulated 28 day clomid cycle!
It's kinda crap isnt it...Hope the something going on inside you is good....

*Cat*, giving you a virtual hug hun as I write,

*Jo*, Paphos,can you give me any reccomendations on places to go? How romantic getting married there, we looked at eloping and doing similar, but MIL convenientally expressed her disgust at DH's cousin eloping and taking the joy from the mother of the groom, so we knocked it on the head.She is generally a great MIL. Glad your feeling good, you just spread those happy vibes our way

Your history of dieting sounds lots like mine *Davis*, I found that when I used to smoke the same as Cats pussies I 
lost all my weight, but obviously not advocating it, as a mature responsible'ish woman now.Just a phase I went through when I was so low I wanted the world to go away.Its a bummer this fat isnt it. And why does everything bad taste so good!!!!

*Matty*, fingers crossed for you that your just having "dramatic" implantation lol

*Fallen angel*, sorry to hear youve had more SD crap, enjoy your chill now you can , great news about your prog level hun

Hi* Dorey* and welcome back, WARNING you may think this site is corrupted since your last stint mind! 

Hi to everyone else.

My poor doggy is so in the wars, and now just had to rush my cat to vets she has that sometimes fatal bladder disease just hoping we caught it in time.

Hi to all xx


----------



## hopeful00

Hi girls, 

havent been on here in a while.

I completely understand the husband dilemna. Mine is usually great. But when it comes to this baby stuff he just doesnt get it. And its like it doesnt affect the next 5 minutes so it is irrelevant. No matter how many times I give him stuff to read and he reads it he just forgets it. If Im sad or cry he tries to be supportive but ends up making me feel like Im being unreasonable. He is wonderul but maybe fertility treatment for men and women is lanes apart. 

Anyway. Nix sorry about BFN. Its just devastating.

Matty hope this bleeding sorts itself out...

OK I need some info...

I went to my scan this morning at hospital and its my 5th month on clomid. I o'd cycle 1 on 50mg - not cycle 2. O'd cycle 3 on 100mg - not cycle 4. So I was up to 150mg this time. My own consultant said stay on it all for  a year. ( which is 8 more months ) and we will see.

When I went this morning there was no sign of anything happening there. The Dr who is not my consultant said right Clomid isnt working for you, time to try gonadotrphins. Like I have the foggiest clue what they are. I mean really...do they think they do a GCSE in fertility treatments these days? 

So I dont know what to do. Do I stay on clomid? what are gonadotrphins? 
I need to phone my consultant and see what the score is, but a big bit confused.


----------



## fallen angel

Crazy Fi, Awww sorry about your poor cat, and your dog too. I hope its all okay.
Is high progeterone a good thing then? I thought it was bad, and that was why Im not supposed to have any bms? Shows how much I know lol. Now worrying they are going to take me off the pills  . I do hope not. Is the scan just in case ive produced loads of eggs? Questions questions questions lol


----------



## Guest

Ba I don't think the drugs will be that expensive I got mine through ferrings for about £700 and they deliver it all to you. I can give you there number if you want? Woking had a car park too so there is no trouble parking. 

Nix I replied on the other board, I'm so sorry that you got a BFN your time will come  

FiFi I hope your cat is ok and your little doggy    

Speaking of cats how are you today? Have you got anywhere on your garden?

Welcome back Dorey (watch out for FiFi she's mad)  

Hi everyone else I've gotta get back to work now as my lunch break is over 

Sukie


----------



## Crazy Fi

SUSK!!   you giving me a bad reputation? and theres that Cat with rose tinted glasses thinks butter wouldnt melt in your mouth!    my   .... but I know the truth don't I ? yes I do ... luvs ya realy just have to give you a bit of the daily  

6 days Suskie, bet your wel excited hun


----------



## maj79

Matty I hope you get some answers soon on the bleeding   

Dorey welcome back and I hope you have the same success this time round   

Nix did you have a good lucnh, lots off nice food and lots of retail therapy??

Fallen Angel, high levels means that the clomid has worked, just a lttle too well   good luck for your scan  

Hopeful haven't heard of that before, have you tried googling to see what it brings up??

Fi it would be good if just 'something' went on inside me  , I actually don't know if I am about to OV, got pain in my right ovary ( but i get this regulary  ) but I have terrible trapped wind as well which is a sign of AF for me, grrrrr at my body


----------



## Nix76

Maj - just eaten a HUGE jacket potato, so nice and full now!

Was sitting in this cafe eating and reading my book (which I grant you was a bit sad) when from nowhere got this big lump in my throat and had to woosh off the toilet before I started blubbing!  

Just wanna go home and wallow a bit more now...

Hi to Fi, F-Angel, Sukie and Dorey - hope you're all OK today ?!

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

fi, i want to protarus so the other end of cyprus near the Turkish boarder. anyhoo, i would def reccomend the troudos mountain jeep safari and also theres loads of boats trips which is a lovely way to see the island. i loved ayia napa water park too but i am a big kid    if you get the chance I would also defo go on the Taverna Nights, travel rep should have details of these when you get there. Everyones so nice and friendly there too and you should also try a brandy sour! sounds gross if you dont like brandy (like me!) but its actually lush   

fallen angel, why have they advised not to have bms if the tablets have been working so well? sorry if i sound thick but isnt that the point of them?   just imagine, twins or triplets!!!   

im gonna try and get in contact with my cons as i want to be scanned as im sure the day 21 tests wont work due to random cycle lenghts. they're trying to say it will regulate my cycle being on clomid but from what ive read from all you ladies, im pretty doubtful that it will! 

cat, any news on the donor? he needs a kick up the bum   

nix, dont wallow! just look forward to the holiday and lots of sunshine and bms!!!    

im off to catch neighbours, speak to you all sooon! 

mwah xxx

hey to everyone else xxx


----------



## maj79

Like OH MY GOD I am double over with stabbing pains in right ovary ish area. Please by AF and not very late ov

Jo That is where I want to go protaras, heard fantastic things about it.

Nix there is nothing worse then getting all teary eyed when you are out in public  

I am starting to think I should do at least a little bit of work today, but know that I am a bit more awake I am in quite a bit of pain !! Oh well just another joy at being female


----------



## Davis

Wow bit to catch up on and I was only gone for a couple of hours. 

I have come back with 3 packets of suppository's! 2 for the back and 1 for the front   So funny the pharmacist was asking me if I had used them before and when I said no he then had to tell me how to take them   
I was tempted to joke and ask him what I should do if I accidentally get them mixed up  
I really do need to get out more!

Oh and I also was told that we have to have all our friggen tests repeated. Everything, bloods, HIV etc for both me and DH. Cant believe it - the number of times I have had these test now! More wasted time!! So I am not sure if I will even start IUI next month!!

Jo - DH and I got married at registry office in Wandsworth with only 2 days notice (which is the quickest you can actually do it). My family were devastated and it caused so many problems for years. I still cant mention it to my sister who has never asked to see a single photo and we have been married 10 years now! Still it was such a good day its a shame that they overshadowed it with their poo. Oh and I cant stand brandy but had some mixed with hot chocolate as a night cap recently and it was so lush so I could be turning like you.

Dorey - welcome back. I am on my way out the door but just hang around because the girls on here are all so lovely  

Hopeful - gonadatrophins are stronger drugs to stimulate ov. Are you paying privately for your treatment if so read - more money. They are expensive but it all depends on how much you need of course. They are also usually injected and when I had them I had to do it myself. Just into an area of fat (luckily I had a nice roll to grab on my tummy). It sounds scary and it is at first but it doesn't hurt. You have a little gun that fires the needle into your tummy or bum and the noise and feel of the thing shocks you as much as the needle. Still it does leave you with bruises and feeling like a pin cushion. That was just my experience yours may be very different.

Nix - oh I love underwear but then when I put it on and try to look sexy I just end up feeling stupid and getting the giggles. So you are gonna wear a bikini - how brave. I just cant do it as I have far too many body issues. Still I have a very low cut one-piece which requires constant boob placement and realignment. I also have terrible cellulite on the tops of my legs. It is just awful. So I try to hide myself under kaftans most of the time I am on the beach. 

Sukie - the drugs sound cheap. Mine were £1500 or more 3 years ago. I might pm you when I get the drug list for IUI as the website lists the costs for that as around £500. 

Fallen A - high progesterone - wow you must have lots of eggies. I wonder if you could convert to IVF??

Em - it sounds like the longed for a/f is on her way. I hope so and may it be the last time she shows her ugly face.

Fi - oh poor you having pet problems. They are like children and are definitely family so it must be such a worry. 

Sharry - where are you?? I miss you.

I can rabbit on cant I.
Ba
x


----------



## Nix76

Ba - what are all the suppository's for ?!?!  

Not sure if I'm being brave or very foolish wearing a bikini, but over the years I have perfected the art of being able to lay down practically fully clothed and wriggle out of everything leaving me in the bikini and then wriggle back in again when I want to stand up........I can cope with laying there in it, but NO WAY could I get up and wander around in it  

I am so excited - I have the house ALL TO MYSELF tonight for the first time in I don't even know how long!  I am gonna put on my PJ's, make some dinner and then lose myself in whatever crap Sky+ has stored up for me!  Can't wait  

Nix.


----------



## zoie

hi everyone ive just started my 1st cycle of clomid and thought i would read some of your stories and hope to join in on your conversations


----------



## NuttyJo

welcome to the crazy pages zoie! just replied to you on the other thread about side effects.

nix, you make me laugh! just imagine laying there wriggling into and out of clothes to avoid walking about in a bikini... you're braver than me cos i just stick to the tankini thingys cos i hate my belly! got scars from my ops which arnt nice    i like my ice cream too much aswel   

davis, thats a shame about your family. mine were fine about it in the end as i explained that it was our day and i didnt want it ruined by certain people argueing! ultimately its your special day and they should support you no matter what, thats what i say anyway! i am a selfish person though so it might just be me that thinks that       

oh and im sending everyone my happy vibes today! ive got enough to share around lol


----------



## maj79

Hi Zoie and welcome to the board    good luck with the clomid and you ttc

It looks like we might have another Kelli on our hands with Jo  , maybe they can have 'who is the happiest' competions  

Davis I always have pictures of supporsies being in things like you get mocrowave meals in, just the bag bit like not the plastic container   And they always make my eyes water at the sound of them


----------



## Guest

FiFi I ya too and the abuse   

Welcome Zoie  

Em Hope the pain has gone 

Ba yep just pm me nearer the time x

Nix I'm good hun x

Hi Cat, Rosie, Max, Jo, Fallen Angel, Sharry and Kelly if you are lurking


----------



## Davis

Oh sorry just realised that you all have not idea what the suppositorys are for. I am not just telling you about my random front and back bottoms stories they are for my HSG tomorrow. They are anti inflammateries, antibiotics and pain killers (didnt know you could get rectal antibiotics so you learn something new everyday).  I also have to take antibiotics for 5 days afterwards - orally! So not drinking for me and worst of all the thrush I just got rid of will come back for sure.

Nix - sounds like a great night. Enjoy. I can do the lay down bikini thing because I am thin normal when I lay down and the cellulite is well hidden. Sitting up slightly to drink is an effort in stomach musle control however 

Em -    glad you didnt think it was a plastic container I was inserting front and back.

Jo - I wasnt being selfish I had to get out of the UK and it was the only way I could stay so we did it. It wasnt getting married for a UK visa as we were living together and had been for 2 years but we did try everything else available before hand. And here we are married 10 years later and still a very strong couple despite having to go through much more rubbish than other couples what with all this ttc poo.

Zoie - welcome. Everyone on here is so lovely and supportive. Its great to have someone to talk to about all of this and is quite addictive at times.

Sukie - will do. Sorry I cant remember where you are in your cycle. Did you say 5 days till EC?? Or are you stimming?

Must go
Ba
x


----------



## angelus

Hello everyone...... Still got cyst, still no sign of AF!! Going slightly  

Nix - So sorry you got a BFN   x

Cat - Am having some success in the lab, but they seem to have an extra couple of heads each, so will go back to the drawing board!!x

Davis - You crack me up! the whole front and back incident has tickled me! ( better to be tickled than stung )x

Fi - Oh your poor cat. Hope its OK. There is nothing worse than a sick animal...( well actually there are quite a few things but you know what i mean! )x

Maj - Sorry you are in pain. I know how you feel! Am on about week 7 of the agony! Nice warm bath and fussing over and hopefully it will be gone by the morning x

Jo - just wanted to say hi x

Sukie - Hello...Are you getting ready to lay those eggs? x

Zoie - Hello to you and welcome! 

Matty - My weight is like yours..so i have just given up...its easier. So sick of getting on the scales and seeing Ive lost a few pounds only to put it all back on and some more, the following day! x

Fallen angel - Sounds like you have got your hands full with SD! Great progesterone levels though..see its not all bad! x

Hopeful - Wish i could help with what ever those gondo thingies are, but my medical knowledge as far as fertility is concerned is dismal! x

Dorey - Hope this time is successful again for you x

Hello to anyone i have missed, hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## maj79

Davis they sound fun!! I hope they do the trick for you anyway

Sukie good luck for ec, how have you been feeling so far?

Angelus I hope your cyst goes soon you must be sooo   off.  The pain has died down to a dull throbbing now, but I have that for 3 weks of the month so I am used to it  


It is soooo quiet tonight, is everyone off having a life


----------



## Guest

Ba I'm stimming I'm due EC next wed 

Maj Glad it's died down 

Angelus Hi hun hope I'm gonna lay loads, are you over due?


----------



## Crazy Fi

yo the old Angelus is back !! ​Sorry to hear that your still weighed down with nasty Cyril the cyst (I've decided to name him) though. You sound chirpy
hun xx

Maj, I'm not off having a life, I'm here !!!!

Suskie, have you missed me !!


----------



## Guest

Always, I'm seriously talking about visiting cat are you up for it?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ..sorry I have not been on here..been trying to keep it together tonight but failing miserably..had a nice bath and going to go and nibble on a dime bar lol.. 

Nix ..hun I wanted so much for you to get a bfp especially as it was the longest you had gone.. hope you have a fab holiday hun in your new undies.. x

Angelus lol..me thinks that a bit more work is needed before I will be taking on any of your engineered wrigglers lol

Fi fi and Sukie ..you are welcome anytime I have a sofa bed or double bed ..I am sure you and Fi fi won't mind sharing   oooh and cleg wanted to come too so better borrow a camp bed lol ..if you could see the chaos I am living in you wouldn't rush to come and visit ..still got boxes everywhere lol

Seriously tho thanks so much for your support ..I don't know what I would do without you guys..

Hi to everyone x thanks for my bubbles I don't even mind that they are not even no.s cos 7's are supposed to be lucky  
Cat


----------



## Guest

Cleg can share with FiFi I don't think I'd be safe I think she would kill me in my sleep 
How are you feeling now? I rounded you up hun x


----------



## Guest

Oooopps I just read you didn't mind the 7's  
Nite nite x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Suskie are you trying to say I would roll on you?   . You been reading about my weight issues havent you?
Yes I'd be up for going up to harass the "Cat" do you think it would be fair to let her have to deal with us all at once, poor thing, she'd have her hands full, then again maybe you could pick up Angelus and Cyril on the way, and we could have a clomid party!!

Talking of Cleg, where is she?? not been on for a few nights? I'm gonna go knock her door ....


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

  Sorry bout your bfn hun. 

 Haveing a nice relaxing holiday before next cycle will do you so good.xxx

Weve got my 2yr old goddaughter overnight 2night,she was tucked up and fast on for8.shes behaved like an angel.Its only the 2nd time shes stayed here and away from home.bless her.xxx

 Hi to the newcomers and good luck.x


----------



## max_8579

OOOHH

fi and sukie do a detour andfetch me pls lol.x


----------



## Crazy Fi

sounds good Max, I bet Cat'll be moving again just to get away from us lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No you can all come ... you will have to bring your tent tho and the garden is sloped so that would be hilarious lol.. (p.s the tent is for me lol) 

Can you imagine us all especially if we had a few drinks lol..it would be hilarious! I could pretend to my nosey neighbour that I am a lesbian with lots of girlfriends ha ha ha 

Bring your paintbrushes and I could be decorated in no time ha ha ha and your gardening tools .. it will be like that extreme makeover gone wrong lol especially if we are all tiddled !

Fi it is probably only Sukie who is lovely and slim I think the rest of us are porkers   

I can't sleep why is it I am shattered but no ..can't sleep at all ..going to go and get a lovely milky drink and see if that helps!

My eyes hurt from blubbering so much but at least I am all cried out now ..and you lot have cheered me up.. xx

Cat x

P.S Sukie I will let you off getting rid of my lucky 7's (you know I love my even no.s)


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cat , go and get a book and read or put some music on... you naughty girl up again...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I can't sleeeeep ! slept for an hour ..whoopeee doo !! got to go and try again!!
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Oh girls can I come - I'll bring Nix as she and I are having a month off whacky pills (is that right Nix?) so we will both be up for a bottle glass of red wine! We could all get drunk and see who is the first to cry!  Well you do on these pills dont you.

Angelus - Cyril is not the same cyst that was around 8+ weeks ago is he? Have been in pain for that long? What are they gonna do about it? Can you get it drained?

Cat - you must be exhausted. Have you tried the Dr Stuarts sleepy time tea? Its good. Also Rescue Remedy and lavender drops on your pillow. Oh and no TV or PC for at least 45mins before bedtime. My DH and I have suffered from insomnia for years except I fall asleep and wake up at 3am and cant get back to sleep. I have been sleeping better since off the clomid this month so that has alot to answer for.

Max - how lovely having your DGD to stay. Early morning for you then or did she sleep in. My DS is in bed at 7.30pm every night but awake at 6am every morning!

Sukie - good luck for next Wednesday. I had 21 eggs on EC but only 9 were any good and we didnt get any frosties out of those. I would never dream of complaining though as we got exactly what we wanted and I really hope that you do to. If you havent got a hypnotherapy CD yet then I would as studies have proven that it increases success rates http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3849727.stm Hey we will try anything and when you read something that says 'doubles success rates' - well I used hypnosis and it worked for me.

Nix - when do you go on hols? What airport are you leaving from? We flew out of Gatwick's new terminal and it was a breeze. Parked in the long stay for £25 which was about the same as a one way mini cab there. Heathrow is just awful I hate it. Its dirty and busy and so substandard.

Fi - hows pussy's bladder and pups nads?

Hi to everyone else. back later as I am a bit nervous so may hang around this morning.
Ba
x

/links


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Cat I hope you are feeling a bit better this morning  But it looks like the girls are going to make sure you cheer up by gatecrashing visiting you 

Davis why are you nervous

Nix I hope you enjoyed yout night last night

Fi sorry you are having to make that decision I know how hard it is 

Max hope yo had fun with your god daughter and she didn't have you up too early 

Ello to Sukie and every one else I have missed

Well the stomach pain has gone  but headache is back with a vengance, just put me down now 

Em xx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo Party round Cat's house!

Glad you are feeling a bit better Cat Was going to call you last night rather than text but didn't know if you'd be up for it.

FiFi I'd share a bed with you my lovely (I'm like jekyll & hyde) 

Off to buy a caravan for our trip 

My scan went well I'll catch up later with details x

Mornin Em x

Sukie x


----------



## angelus

Davis - Yes cyril is the same cyst as 8 weeks ago! And yes it has been that long. They wanted to bring on an AF that ive been waiting ages for to help collapse it......guess what.......im on here this early because..........I GOT MY AF THIS MORNING. (only took 90 odd days )


----------



## Travel Girl

Morning

Sorry haven't been on for ages.  Haven't been ignoring you honest.  Work is really busy at the moment, it's the worst time of the year and I've had to earn my wage for a change  .  At home today so having a quick cuppa before I hit it again.

Haven't been able to catch up on all the posts but wanted to say, Nix so sorry about your BFN hon  .  Enjoy the month off and make the most of it.

Ba, good luck for the HSG.  I didn't have suppositories when I had mine.  Hope it goes Ok and it's painful for you.

All Ok with me, just working hard and keeping as distracted as possible before my scan next Friday.  Am unbelievably tired but so far that's the only side effect.  DH is now doing all housework- hurray.

See there's a few new faces on here, welcome and good luck with your clomid trip.  It's a rollercoaster alright.

Will be back later, and hopefully will have caught up on the rest of the news by then.

TG xx


----------



## Travel Girl

Angelus - fantastic news about AF. Say goodbye to Cyril!

Is that the record then for the longest cycle?

x


----------



## Davis

Em - I have HSG today. Last time I had one my cervix was shut tight and they couldnt do it and it hurt trying. Actually that was the first time I had it I am on number 3 or 4 now. At first I thought I had only had it once but the more I think the more I remember other times although I am getting all my tests and procedures mixed up now! I checked my cervix this morning and its shut tight and hard. 
As for the headache I get them all the time. At least every week and they can last for days. Its hormones Im sure. Ive never found a cure but try - no cheese or chocolate, asprin or forehead stick, caffiene (a good strong coffee often helps).

Travel Girl - I am sure that you missed the word 'NOT' out of your last post to me. Unless of course you did fancy seeing me scream 

Angelus - wow, we need to set up a league table for longest a/f -

Clomid Girls waiting for a/f league table:​Angelus - 90 days
Cat - ? Tell us what yours was
Fi - ? Remind us again of yours as well​Who have we missed - add your days.

Ba
x


----------



## maj79

Aw Angelus glad you got your AF, it feels so weird congratulating some one for actually getting AF  

Travel Girl good luck with your scan  

Davis good luck with your HSG, I know how nervous I was first time, Hope its not too painful for you    Had this headache for about 3 weeks now and nothing seems to be budging it, maybe a bottle of vodka will numb the pain tonight


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!!!

HOOORAAAAHHHH it's Friday and my last day at work for 2 weeks !!!!!

OK, so when we all of to Cat's then ?!        (Yep, am clomid free for a month Ba, so we can be designated drinkers!)

Cat - hope you're feeling a bit better hun 

Angelus - great news that AF has finally arrived and that Cyril will now be on the way out !

TG - good to hear from you hun.  Good luck for your scan next week  

Maj - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.  Have you tried that 4Head stick stuff for your headaches ?  It's what I've been using in place of painkillers and does work - also those migraine strips are very good !

Sukie - glad scan went well hun.  Got everything crossed for you (even legs seeing as AF is here!) 

Max - how was your night with your God-daughter ?  How's the met treating you ?

Fi - sorry to hear of all your pet troubles hun.  They become part of the family don't they.  My DH always says that I'm further down the pecking order than our cat!

Ba - am flying out of Gatwick on Wednesday at the crack of dawn so staying at a hotel the night before near Victoria somewhere.  Plan is to cram in a bit of last minute shopping and dinner before we go !  No clue what terminal we're going from - I can't stand flying (have only progressed to being able to leave my seat for a wee in the past few years!) so leave all the details up to DH.  Hope your HSG goes OK hun.  I really found mine OK - not at all painful even though I was all stressed out about it.  For me the waiting for results was the worst bit - they made us wait for 6 weeks !!!

Now I've done a bit of wallowing, I've decided to make the most of this clomid free month and really relax on my holiday - I'm gonna drink and eat and behave like a relatively normal person for a few weeks.  Thinking positively (which we all know, I'm crap at!) this could be the last holiday we go on just as a couple so gonna make the most of it  ( I have been saying that for the past 6 years tho!). 

God, I can ramble on can't I  

Gonna shut up now..

Nix


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok well I'm well embarrassed, only went and posted the following on the 2ww thread, I bet everyone thought what weirdo is this then? 

Right well I'm up and listening to music on you tube, and feel like a gabble, discussing things with myself nothing new eh!  I'm feeling sad and guilty, heres my story,
Had our Cats since 1998 and they are brother and sister, Ebony is brain damaged and Jack looks out for her, got George two years ago when lived in other house for my DH , all was fine cats accepted George. My daughter and BF were renting my Dads house in Cheltenham as he was in home at time. My DD became depressed and didn't like being there, so I agreed to swap with her and let her stay at mine, deal was the cats stayed with her for a few months, so as not to uproot them and cause distress, until we found new house as we agreed she could buy ours and live where she grew up.Also younger DD, very close to cats and when we previously went through really bad time with abusive x, she became insular and they were her sanctuary.
So anyways, after we moved into this house we picked cats up and very soon holy hell broke loose as George decided it was his territory and cats were only fun for chasing. Jack stood up to him somewhat but poor little ebony was terrified and took sanctuary in my daughters bedroom, and has stayed there as an "in" cat ever since refusing to venture down the stairs... and its cruel and horrid, we discussed reluctantly having to either re home cats or dog as this was unhealthy and couldnt go on, but kept brushing it under the carpet as we love them all. But as my DH said if we love them then we have to re home one of them, as we have tried every plausable tactic.
Well Ebony was rushed to vet this morning as I said earlier, and it transpires that the potentially fatal bladder infection shes got is caused by stress, yes prob stress of being in one room too long and not doing what cats should be doing like roaming free, I know people have indoor cats but they have prob never known any different.
So discussed dilemma with vet, she felt somethings gotta give too and felt it was kinder to re home young dog, rather than two cats,
one with BD, so have had to make a decision tonight, and weighing up all pros and cons, poor George got the short straw. Feel like crap, he is a highly strung dog, who idolises and trusts us and believes we are gonna be his mum and dad for always.. I know it may sound a bit silly to some, but really feel like "the betrayer" It's a horrid scenario, and feel crap and love George to bits
Also was a coward and let my DH and DD make decision as dog was for my DH and is daddys boy and cats are DD's. DD was distressed by it all and DH said as much as it'd break his heart its the animals that matter and he didnt want to break my DD's heart by getting rid of cats...So decided it would have to be liitle G that goes... really gutted and guilty,

*Cat* did you get some sleep in hun in the end?

*Davis*, puddy and pup doing ok thanks, good luck for your HSG today hun...mine was only 64 days.I'm doing Gatwick too and hope its the lesser of the evils, north terminal is that the new one?

*Maj*,your in the wars too arent you hun...

*Suskie*, Errrm I think I'll sleep in the tent, you being nice to me makes me feel uncomfortable, tell us about the scan ?

Oh well done *Angelus* cyril the cyst is on the way out then hopefully and you can now recouperate 

Hi *TG*, glad its all going well for you..

*Nix*, you go enjoy that hol and indulge and spoil yourself hun....hate flying too so can sympathise..

*Max* glad you enjoyed your 'sitting...

Hi to all


----------



## Travel Girl

Sorry Ba, yes I did miss out a word!  How evil to post that!

Try again, really hope it ISN'T painful and you get a good result.

x


----------



## fallen angel

good morning everyone, how are you all doing?
I seem to be lagging at the moment on keeping up on here, I dont know whats got into me, ive gone housework mad, I think Im turning into my mother in the houseproud stakes, I just cant seem to sit still until everything is just so . Il tell you just how bad I am, our dog has chewed the bottom of our sofa and today I plan to get needle and thread and stitch it back up, how sad is that, sewing the settee??I need to get out more. Speaking of dogs, i had a strange experience with ours yesterday, its the first time Ive ever taken him out by myself and i went to dh's work to walk home with him and merlin (our dog) tried to attack a man for asking me the time!! He walked towards me and Merlin went mental, barking and showing his teeth and alll hackles went up, I had a job to control him it was quite scary to be honest. Dh says he was protecting me which is a good thing in a way but it still scared me cos hes a big dog, hes a german shepherd, only 6 months old but he is enormous, and it was really hard to control him. I broke my nails too . I have now decided I am going to stop babying him so much, because I admit I do treat him like a baby, and I think thats why he  got so protective. hes not like that at all when dh is around. we take him to dog training on fridays anyway so I will mention last nights episode tonight when we go.
I still dont know what to make of my progesterone levels. im in two minds about it. in one sense Im thinking it might not be a bad thing if Im producing a few eggs, ie. 2/3, because i have already discussed with dh the possibility of twins/triplets, and that is something we both see as a blessing, and something we feel we can cope with, but then on the other hand Im thinking well what if its more than that, thats not good, and plus Im only on 50 mg clmid so if I am over stimulating they might have to take me off it . Ive noticed that my ovaries seem to ache as well, usually from about day 5 onwards, both last month and this month so I dont know if thats a good thing or not now, but I suppose I will just have to wait for my scan on monday and take it from there.
Anyway I will shut up now and try to keep up with everyone today so Im with the flow of whats going on lol. Love to all, FA x
P.S FI I have just noticed your post while typing this one, im so sorry hun i can understand how you must be feeling. It would break my heart too if we had to get rid of merlin, but we have 3 cats as well and theyve been around much longer than him, and if anything cmae to it where we had to choose between them, for want of a better way to put it, I supose it would have to be the cats, especially considering the circumstances of your situation.   to you hun, you know we are all here for you if you need to chat, and try not to feel guilty because at the end of the day you are doing what has to be the right thing to do, as hard as it is. Thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## max_8579

Cat this party sounds like it could be hilarious,i can just see us all drunk and painting for you 

And you sliding out of the tent and down the garden 

Well ladies she had me up at 6.20! im not used to it,my eyes are sore now  she was good as gold though.

Well im off work untill tues now   so im gonna have a nice bath and get ready to go out sumwhere.need an anniversary pressie for dh.ive no idea what to get 
I booked it off 4 our anniversary so we could go away but dh suprised me with a week away in oct instead so we not going anywhere this wkend,prob just a meal 2 celebrate.xxx


----------



## Nix76

Have a lovely anniversary Max!

1st is paper I think !

Nix.


----------



## margocat

Hello all!  

I find it difficult to keep up on here so I'm not even going to try.  Work is a nightmare at the moment so I feel guilty logging on at all!

So sorry to read about the dog/cat dilemna Fi - we have 3 cats and are considering a dog but I agree with fallen angel, you've got to be loyal to the pets you got first really. - must be horrible though, poor you.

Hope everyone else is okay - the things everyone has to put up with, it's a really good job we have this site and an opportunity to sound out. 

Cat - hope you're feeling much better this morning, poor you crying and not sleeping.

We're getting ready for a weekend of BMS as it's day 11 today - fingers crossed!  Am rubbish at reading the signs in my own body - don't know whether and when I'm ovulating, so will just have to try to cover all bases!  Poor Dh, think he's tired already.  

Very glad it's Friday!!!  

MC
xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

  Thank u hun.  Yeah it is paper but i still dont know what to get.i was thinking a gift voucher as thats paper but not very romantic is it.xxx


----------



## Nix76

I got my DH a gift certificate for golf lessons for our 1st - not particularly romantic, but I'm not much good at all that really!  Thankfully he is and booked us into a fantastic hotel in London for the weekend with champagne and flowers waiting in the room for me !  aaahhh bless him !!!


----------



## Davis

Fi - do you have someone to take your dog? I might know someone in Cheltenham? Horrible choice to make, my heart goes out to you all.

Max - first is paper. I bought DH a lovely picture (from Summer Exhibition) so we can look at it forever and it may even increase in value incase we get divorced and want to sell it   Someone else said that they wrote poems to each other - who was that again it was one of the girls on here. Anyway I thought that was a lovely idea and cheap too!

Fallen Angel - oh I love Alister Sayshons! We had the most wonderful guy called 'bonehead' who was an expolice dog from South Africa. He was so obedient and intelligent and he use to be able to sniff out grass  We always wondered if he had a south african accent?

MC - you will learn about your body the hard way Im afraid. Although I still cant really tell how to check my cervix!

Nix - think it was terminal 5 we left from (or is that Heathrow). Anyway its all early check-in online rather than waiting so check that out before hand.


----------



## nikki p

there ladies. OMG can you lot chat!!!!!!  hope your all ok? ive tried reading through but id be here all day  so sorry for no personals. well im doing ok. I'll be 25 weeks on sunday and its going sooo fast! weve found out were having a boy and were nameing him Archie. im enjoying every minute of it and gratefull for every kick! hope it comes to all you lovely ladies real soon      you all deserve it so much and im sending you all lots and lots of           sending big hugs to love nikki p xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Wow Nikki P how time has flown ..that is wonderful news and Archie is a lovely name.. glad you are loving it ..I remember when I first found out you were pregnant I was so chuffed for you .. 

Max .. You could always give him a roll of Andrex ! or tickets to anywhere .. or a cheque   and yes this party does sound hilarious doesn't it ..me rolling around the garden having drunk too much southern comfort .. Fi Fi chasing Bilbo the cat for a cat spliff (I have to say I have never seen my cat smoke a spliff but he does act like he does lol..and for the record I am Mrs Naive re drugs and have never touched any in my live ..well apart from clomid ones lol) 
Bet you loved having little one for the night didn't you .. in your element ..hopefully it will bring you good baby vibes hun x 

Yes multi coloured walls..well I did want it colourful !  

Fi thanks for your beautiful poem it made me cry but thats cos it was so lovely not cos you were upsetting me more  

Sukie ..thanks for your support too hun x 

Margocat ..Wrung out is an accurate word to describe me ..I slept about 3 hrs.. finally got a response from donor about 11am this morning he is going to try and come today..but can't do any other day or tonight ..makes it a bugger to sort anything out with the hospital etc.. I have told him what dates I would need him for next cycle and have said I need him to be honest if he doesn't want to do it but to commit properly if he does..so we shall see.. not sure if one day is going to be enough to get anywhere as not even sure what date I am going to ovulate but it is usually about Monday ..so hopefully there will be something up there to meet and greet..  

Fallen Angel..Could they reduce your dose to half a tablet ? and did you watch that doggy training programme on tv last night as their dog did that and they deliberately met up with other large dog owners, just starting with one, they put a muzzle on him until he got used to walking alongside just one dog which they just kept persevering for 10 minutes and eventually the dog was quiet enough to have two dogs and in the end it was quite content walking beside them, they say it is often fear of other dogs so it is building up their confidence.. bet your doggy training place can give you some good tips.. the dog needs to know you are in charge as well as your other half .. this one last night kept peeing in the kitchen every time the man left the house .. and it was because it did not have a relationship with the woman .. so once she played with it lots and trained it it stopped peeing.. I love watching those programmes. 

Nix ..I would wait until I have my cooker converted and then at least I can cook you a decent meal !! but then knowing you lot we would be on takeaways and lots of alcohol !    I get very giggly when I am tiddled .. 

What makes me laugh when I read these posts is how we do mad things like name a cyst and we treat that as completely normal     and even ask how Cyril is !! 

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon!!!

Well I have just been on the phone to the hospital and I HAVE OVULATED      My progesterone level was 58.9 so very difinite ovulation.  I am sooooooo delighted as I was sure I had ovulated on a previous cycle but prog levels were only about 19 (although I am still convinced that it was tested on the wrong day)  Was all set for a boozy weekend though, what with all the bleeding and thinking I was going to have low prog levels so now feeling far less sure about my original plan.  Still bleeding - lightly at last inspection, sorry I do realise that you guys are probably sick of hearing abut what going on inside my pants   but don't have any idea what is causing it with my progesterone levels being what they are I shouldn't be having AF yet    

Fi - Typical that Angelus's cyst (AKA Cyrill) would be a bloke eh    

Cat - You must be knackered you poor thing.  Hope you get some sleep and some sperm soon  

Davis - Good luck with your HSG, I never had suppositories or antibiotics or anything - very glad about no suppositories though  

Oh poo, just read through so many pages that I can't actually remember what everyone has said  

Hope everyone is doing fine though.  I am off for a wee nap, have a really bad headache which I have had for about 3 days now    paracetamol just not making a dent in it, neither is that 4head stuff  

Back later!

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Matty that is great news hun x fingers crossed for this month then         

Things have changed he is coming at 4.30 which means I can collect it at home rather than at work ha ha .. got to be better..but going by the digital ovulation test I did this afternoon I have not had a surge unless it was yesterday I didn't feel like spending £22 on ov kits when I didn't think he was going to oblige at all this cycle .. so probably too early or too late .. and probably wasting my money ..but if the little wrigglers can last a few days if I ovulate on Monday I might be ok .. fingers crossed.. ooh its not easy this game is it !!

I don't care if I sleep or not tonight as I can sleep tomorrow morning as ITS THE WEEKEND . yIPEEEE
[fly]   [/fly]
      

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

YAY Cat!!! Go      Go!!!!


----------



## Guest

Cat Come on swimmers do your job      

Nix Have a great holiday 

Well done Matty and the best of luck  

Right Crazy Fi this is the last piece of nice! It's a really tough choice with no correct answer you did what was right.  Now back to business have the tent I don't like you anyway     

I know I'm missing people but I have a memory of a fish  Sorry!

As for the scan all is still going well, so we are on for another scan on Monday and collection on Wed  (15 eggs range between 10mm and 17mm and my lining is 14. 

Sukie


----------



## fallen angel

Sukie - thats great news hun     lots of luck for you hun

cat - lots of     for the   

Matty - thats fantastic news, and you know what the best cure for a headache is  

Nikki P - thats a lovely name for your baby, congratulations hun

Ive gone braindead now, honest i am pathetic at personals  back soon x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie are you looking any more chicken like with all those eggs lol ..just make sure you don't get egg bound  

Fallen Angel ..we will let you off hun  

Come on spermies ...we want long lasting ones ..hey do you think they do duracell ones !!
I have not done any work this afternoon .. I really can't be ar*ed !! so tired ..so I am looking for funnies on here to share with my work colleague who also doesn't want to work !! 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat I feel like one! my tummy is rock hard 

Thanks Fallen angel 

NikkiP I meant to say hi to you, time is really flying it only seems like yesterday that you were waiting for your AF to come


----------



## Kiah

wouldloveababycat said:


> I am looking for funnies on here to share with my work colleague who also doesn't want to work !!


Hmmm good luck, looks like Fi is off line


----------



## maj79

Aw Cat that is good news I am made up for you, I have heard that female sperm are the quick ones who get to the egg ( or that area) quicker but die out quicker, and the boy sperms are normal lazy thing who just take their time and dont care how long they get there   So if that is tru heres hoping for lots of boy sperms  

Sukie That is also good news for you as well, you must be getting a bit nervous now but lots of     for you 

Matty hope you it's your month and you managed to get all the   in at the right time  

Max hope you have a lovely anniversary weekend and you get spoilt rotten hun 

Davis how did your hsg go, better then last time hopefully 
Fallen Angel Hope you get some reassurance from the hospital when you go  

Fi   hope you are feeling a bit better this afternoon

Nix enjoy your 2 weeks off

And if I missed any one soz


----------



## Guest

Hi Em I'm getting a bit nervous but I'm trying not to think about it all, one step at a time  how are you?


----------



## Davis

Hi girls

Just a me post Im afraid - HSG went well I am alittle stoned now I think cause I feel all woozey and light headed and kinda sick. 

I have appointment next Wednesday to learn how to inject drugs then off I go. Very excited. Except on the scan today they said there was no sign of a follicle at all so a/f aint gonna play ball. Shame as I kind of hoped that some of the clomid might still be lurking in my system to bring on ov this month.

Cat - good news about the donor. I cant understand why he cant help out on Monday surely his part is only minor? Men!

Sorry a bit weird so will post another day
Ba
x


----------



## Travel Girl

Ba - great news about the HSG.  Good luck for Weds but this all seems a huge step forward so really hoping this is what sorts it all   .  Rest up and take care  

Nix - have fantastic holiday.  Please drink lots   and have  a great time.  V envious.

Sukie - great news about your scan.  Good luck for EC on Weds and we'll be hoping for an eggcellent number of eggs for you.   

Cat - great news.  Must have missed a post or two as I hadn't realised this month was back on.  Good luck hun   .  For ov kits get them off ebay.  They're only a fiver for about 20.  I got my HPTs from them and they're great.

Matty - fantastic news that you've ovulated.  Will keep everything crossed for test day   

Em, Fi, Fallen Angel - hope you're all OK.  Hi to others I've missed (memory has gone).

The week's ended well on here.  Can feel the positivity.  I tell you, everyone on here will be pregnant by Xmas and I'm willing to put a bet on it.

Done loads of work from home.  Not at all like when I normally work from home  .  Waiting for DH to come home and finally put our new garden furniture outside.  Having a quiet weekend and I can't wait.

Have great weekends everyone.

TG xx


----------



## maj79

Hi Sukie I am good thanks just glad it's now officially the weekend  

Davis Hope your more with it soon, well at least back to your own self  

Travel Girl have a nice relaxing weekend.

I went back to the dietician this morning and nothing   haven't put any on tho  , she is writing to GP to see about me going on either xenical or reductil, not sure how I feel about this with the Clomid and maybe Met, just have to wait and see what GP/Cons say.


----------



## angelus

My happy day has just been spoilt with the news that i have to go on a B***** course in a few weeks to Gravesend. ALL ON MY OWN !!!!!      BY TRAIN      and i have to stay overnight as its a 2 day course      HHHHHEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPP


----------



## maj79

Couldn't  you get DH to go up and pretend to be strangers meeting in the hotel


----------



## angelus

Unfortunately he would have my DD in tow! Kind of ruins the romance! Great idea though..i love your style!


----------



## maj79

well you got a few weeks to find a baby sitter


----------



## NuttyJo

maj! you saucy minx!!!  

how is everyone today? ive not quite kept up with all the posts today.... sorry! 

ive had an ok day, did have to help sis decorate her nursery though which was fun but also a bit sad at the same time for obvious reasons     coped well with it though so am pleased with myself!  

how do i use this chat thingy anyway? isnt fridays our chat night? 

jo xxx


----------



## maj79

well someones got to be    

Jo you need to click the chat button up there ^^^ and that will take you to the link for the chat room hun


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

I am a Clomid newbie and I am sure I will have LOADS of questions for you all when I finally start  

I have kinda lurked before as I have had a feeling that I haven't been ovulating. Did I read somewhere that you get fewer symptoms when you take Clomid at bedtime?

Looking forward to chat to you all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Hiya Shellebell and welcome to the clomid madness  . Yes if you take it at night they aren't as bad, but they also vary person to person and cycle to cycle. Any qustions you have will always be answered by someone. Good luck and look forward to chatting to you   

Em xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

FA...sounds like your theory on Merlin is spot on, good luck with him...and I'm sure the training will be a great help.
And good luck with the scan Monday,

Max,Suskie needs to be rolling down hills, and have a lovely anniversary wont you hun..

Mg.. happy humping hun

Nikki P, have replied to your e mail 

Cat, me chasing Bilbo, now would I? Great news about your donor hun, and fair play for putting it to him! Its so nice 
to know your smiling today

Oh Matty wow, thats brilliant, big hugs hun, so pleased for you, thats a great number too! Yes Matty Cyril the
unwanted cling on and a right pain too!!

Suskie, are you sure its "just" the memory of a fish you got?... great news about the eggs, and best of luck to you.

Davis, so glad your HSG went ok, advertised poor George last night and some people came all the way from Herts tonight to see him.
Seemed to fall in love with him, so we have insisted on going up there next to check the place out, so unless they let us down or are
unsuitable, it seems we may have homed him, but thanks for offer and if all fails may get back to you.They did seem real nice and 
George liked them, but then George likes everyone! Weve got him for next week anyway as he has to have stitches out Monday week.
Hope your feeling better soon...

TG, enjoy your weekend chilling...

Maj good luck with the drugs... no sign of our Kelli yet then?

Oh Angelus how nasty putting you on a lonsome course like that when only fresh to the job! Good thing is that if you go
alone... Cyrils gone though!

Oh JO did you say "chat" we havent been on there for ages!!

Hi Shelley and welcome, yes they do say that...

Hi all, are you's all watching BB ?


----------



## Guest

Welcome Shellebell I took my clomid at night and still feel the ov pains  

Em When are you seeing the GP/Con? Good luck hun 

Ba I'm sorry you are not feeling right  Good luck next Weds 

TG Enjoy your weekend at home, it's nice to do that and the weather will be great 

Angelus Sorry you have to go away work can be such a drain sometimes 

Hi Cat   and FiFi  

Hi Max and Nix 

Sukie


----------



## Kiah

Evening!

Fi - Glad you may have found a nice home for George.  Must be so difficult for you though.    

Shellebelle - Welcome to the mad world of clomid! I take mine at night on advice of others I have never tried taking them at any other time and so far it has worked ok for me although I have to up my dose from 50mg to 100mg next month so we will see what happens then                 

Have decided to have have "wee" glass of wine and lemondae tonight - yea I know its bad but I'm so sick of my stupid body  

Matty


----------



## maj79

Sukie I have to go the end of next week, begining of the week after to see GP, so I can give letter from dietician time to get there. My next appoitment with cons is 13 sep and that is only if i get AF before 17 aug as I need to have my cd21 blood results before I go. Why is nothing ever simple  

Fi I think she is due back late tonight/early tomorrow but I dont know if she will be coming on as knowing Kel she will probably have loads of running round to do   but then knowing Kel she wont be able to stay away  .  I am soooo sorry you are having to go through this with george  

Matty I had my dose upped to 100mg last cycle and I had less side effects this time round  . And you enjoy your wine we all need a bit of R&R at times


----------



## Crazy Fi

cheers girls, it is really horrid, I really do love him and its gonna be pretty heartbreaking, hes a gorgeous dog, but its got to be done now, theres no options I'm afraid, I'm just so worried at the thought of him pining for us from so far away, and well have deserted him   and theres him such a loyal dog


----------



## Guest

Em Life is never that simple though is it, I hope it happens for you (simple that is) (just like FiFi)   b 

Matty Enjoy the lemonade and wine x

Fi How very dare you, what are you trying to say   Glad you have some nice people to possibly take George


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angelus ..Party in Gravesend then ..whoo hoo if you had lots of mad ff's to keep you company in the evening it wouldn't be so bad !! I am sure it will be fine hun..these sort of things are often worse thinking about them than they are in reality.. x

Fi Fi .. Actually Bilbo is a Mummy's boy..he stays out all day and comes back when Mummy is home bless him..

Well donor has said that he might be able to do tuesday so that would be good .. so fingers crossed !

Wednesday I am off to legoland..with my Niece a good friend and her little boy and hubby.. 

Sukie .. Bless you .. when is EC you have probably already said but I couldn't spot it ! doh just spotted it ..five days to go! whopee ..you are getting there hun ..hang in there x

Fi ...bless you hunny it is horrible losing a pet however it happens..I am sure he will be happy if he is well loved pets are simple creatures.. 

Matty don't worry about the odd glass of wine or three you deserve it hun x

Jo ..well done in keeping it together hun that must have been quite hard .. but hopefully it will be you decorating the nursery soon x 

Ba .. Glad the HSG went ok hun .. x

Hi to all newbies and anyone else I have missed .. I am off to bed hopefully will sleep tonight .. good night little spermies hope there are lots of boy ones.. a little boy in cute little dungarees bless lol.. with two Nieces that would be pretty cool ..but then so would a little girl ..oooh please let it happen             for all of us 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat I thought you'd be tucked up in bed by now.It's good news the donor may do Tues too. Good luck hun                     . Enjoy legoland xx


----------



## angelus

Morning all. Just a quick one before i go to work... Was a little previous with the AF celebrations. I had the beginings yesterday morning then it stopped and there has not been a trace of anything since. BOO HISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS !

Will catch up when i come home xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes Booo .. that is what happened to me tho remember that time and then later on they said that had been my period and it was hardly a smear (sorry for tmi!) 

Well I had the best nights sleep I have had all week!! slept through until at least 4/5am and then went back to sleep for an hour or so then again so feel quite refreshed this morning ..and the sun is shining .. I had a big bowl of Baileys Haagen Daas icecream last night which I thought would be good for me as they do recommend full fat icecream don't they lol

My brother brought me a table and four chairs that someone was throwing away.. and he knows how I like a restoration project lol.. its metal so I am going to go and watch shrek with my god-daughter and then we are going to hit the shops for a metal brush to get rid of any flaky rusty bits which seem only to be superficial and then get some hammerite paint ..hopefully soon they will look good as new !

Sukie ...ha ha thanks hun it is so much better when you at least have hope..
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Morning...ooops looks like it is actually afternoon, how did that happen    

Cat - Glad you managed to get some sleep last night.  Fab that your donor will hopefully also be producing more of the goods on Tuesday, really they do have a bit of an easy job of it    

Angelus - Sorry AF has gone again.  She really is very cruel.

Have woken up with severe PMT today.  My head is still thumping and nothing I do is even helping it slightly, I'm absoloutly knackered, I have a fat stupid body that doesn't have a clue what its meant to be doing and I am covered in spots.  I am not sure wether to cry or scream (on the verge of both) and feel so wound up that I feel like I am going to explode.  I hope AF come soon before I alienate absoloutly everyone around me. Even really teeny tiny things are bugging me so much!  I hate the fact I have put on this weight and I hate the fact that because of this fruitless TTC I worry about going to the gym and working up a really good sweat which I know will help me feel better both physically and mentally.  I hate the fact that right now I could chew my own arm off as my appetite has gone into serious overdrive and yet I know eating will only make me feel worse.  All my clothes are getting to tight and rightly or wrongly  I do equate my slimness with me being a worthwhile person (I don't view other people like that just myself!)  I don't want to see my family this weekend as I feel so bad and so fat.  Its my birthday soon and I don't want to get any older and still not have a child.  In my niave little plan made such a long time ago (or so it feels) I would have my second child by now.  I am so stupid.

Sorry for dumping all that on you guys but if it is any consolation it has helped me to feel a lot less like an overcoiled spring and my DH might just live to see the end of the day (as long as he keeps up with the cups of tea  )

how is everyone else doing?

Will be back later, hopefully in a better mood, if not I will warn you so you can all find hiding places  

Matty


----------



## fallen angel

Aww Matty so sorry youre feeling down hun, heres a big   and some funny faces to make you laugh       . Hope it helped lol.

CAT Did you by any chance name Bilbo after the character from lord of the rings, if so thats funny cos I have a black tom cat called Frodo named from the film lol.

Angelus heres an AF dance for you        

Hello to everyone else, hope youre enjoying your weekend. just a quiet one for me I think, will be back again soon x x x


----------



## flower le

Hi girlies How is everyone 

Been really busy Had my mum to stay last night and the inlaws tonight.  I've also been trying to get some order back in my overgrown garden but guess what?  I passed my driving theory test!!!! So glad that is out of the way - only stressing about my practical test now!! 6 weeks to go!!! 
Anyway have had my 21 day blood test and am waiting for my 28 day one now then they will tell me where I go from here.  Suppose I'm on my 2ww sort of but we'll have to wait and see.  

Hope you are all ok Heres some          for you all. xxx


----------



## maj79

Afternoon Girls  

Well I am in an absolute buzzing mood ( sorry for the scouseness  ). I have a bottle of smirnoff and blue lagonn chilling in the fridge and the sun is shining. I ahve just been out and bought all the balloons, banners, streamers, angel wings etc for my mum's and uncles joint 50th and 60 th birthday party so I am now In a party mood . Still no signs that I am getting AF but got to the point where I dont care 

Angelus sorry our AF is being a pain, hope it sorts itself out for you and work wasnt to bad today  

Cat glad you got a good rest, maybe it's beacause you have heard of your donor, any mre trouble and you can lend my dp if you want  I love shrek so hope you and your god daughter enjoyed it, and good luck with the restoration project 

Matty sorry you are feeling so down 

Flower Le congrats on passing your theory . And good luck woth you tests  

Hi to Davis, Fi Fallen Angel, Rosie and all else I have missed, hope you are having a fab day.

And

[fly]welcome back Kelli [/fly]

Hope you had a fab holiday and good luck with the catching up 

Em


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ..well I am have managed to cover one of my really nice tops with hammerite paint .. I am so stupid .. cos I have a drawer full of painting tops ..but no I had to be impatient and have ruined it stupid me!

Well the table top looks good the legs kinda ok as a few drips dried so I might have to rub them down once the top is completely dry and redo them.. but it covers it really well..so quite pleased..so the whole table and 4 chairs will have cost me about £25 by the time I have bought two more tins..so a bargain !

Shrek was good...such cute little baby dragons and baby shreks .. bless..

Flower Le..I can empathise with the garden ..my grass is getting jungle like..my brother is going to bring round his strimmer and then once i have got it down I can mow it. 

Well I got another negative ov test today so either I had missed the positive one or I am going to ovulate much later..I will keep testing every day just in case, but if tomorrows and mondays is negative then seems little point getting donor back in as yesterdays might have done it..if I hadn't already missed it!

Hope you have a lovely party Em 

Fallen Angel..Yes I did hun Bilbo Baggins is his name lol if I had another one apart from Cleo I would call it Frodo lol

Matty ..big hug to you hun ..hope you feel better soon ..me thinks that those symptoms sound a lot like people's symptoms when they are pregnant my friend who is now 7 wks had the worse pmt ever before she got her bfp and spotty and tearful and wanted to bite everyones head off ..oooh lets keep fingers and toes crossed  x 
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Hi all, have popped back in again, dh is upstairs downloading new harry potter film for ds, and im quite comfy in my armachair with laptop and a glass of lager. Its been rather quiet on here today (just for a change)everyone must be enjoying the weekend lol.

Cat - sorry about the top hun, isnt hammerite the stuff that absolutely stinks? If it is Im surprised youve not been overcome by the fumes lol, or did you use adequate ventilation? lol. My sisters cat is pregnant at the moment (typical even the cat can get pregnant quicker than me) and Ive said if she has a ginger one I want it and I intend to call him Baggins, or Baggy for short lol. thats if dh will let me have another kitten, weve got 3 cats already, but I can twist him round my little finger if needs be  . 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a nice weekend, ta ta 4 now x x x


----------



## Guest

Fallen Angel OOOhh I want to see the new Harry potter film

Matty Hope you are feeling better  

Cat The Dragons and baby shreks are sooo cute aren't they! Hopefully you will ov tomorrow  

Angelus I hope Your AF comes soon for you  

FiFi What no insults huh I'm insulted


----------



## kellixxx

girls how are you all doing?? sorry no personals i haven't had time to read them yet but i hope you are all fine and well.xxx



hi to all the new girls and good luck   


had a fantastic Holiday just to much to talk about.lol


well its been 15 days since my hcg jab and no af today so DH went and got me a digital test and it was    I'm still not sure that it is i don't want to build my hopes up just in case the hcg is still in my system. so i will wait a few more days and we will see    


good luck to you all take care



kel


----------



## NuttyJo

hey girls

just wanted somewhere to shout and cry and be mad like everyone else! 

me and dh had a huge fight today cos he said hes not bothered if we dont end up getting pregnant, hes happy to just have fun and not worry about having a child to be responsible for. that made me feel like we have been living a lie during all this ttc and all the crap tests ive had to go through for our baby which i now find out he doesnt even want. 

totally hacked off and not sure what to do really. feel like my world has fallen apart


----------



## maj79

Kelliiiii Welcom back hun, congrats on the BFP another one for the Clomid Girls
[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## Guest

Kelli Well done hun I'm sure it's the real thing        

Jo Men  Can be so insensative  I'm sure he didn't mean it and would love it when it happens


----------



## kellixxx

it still might not be. I'm not getting existed just yet.  



I'm a bit seared.lol


DH said I'm not aloud to lift a feather.lol


thanx

kel


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli 
how does it normally work with the jab, when are you supposed to test under those circumstances. Have you tested early?

I bet you are scared hun, but its looking great isn't it xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Glad your feeling better Jo. yes shoes "and some" me thinks


----------



## maj79

Kel do you think it will have 'made in corfu' stamped on it's


----------



## Crazy Fi

good un Maj !!


----------



## maj79

What can I say Fi I have been in a cracking mood all do so I am totaly on the ball, and I am sure the vodka helps   and I was saying she would get a made in corfu before she went. How are you today anyway ??


----------



## kellixxx

well my AF was due today and nothing no sign at all  

i was a bit UN well on Holiday had heart burn felt sick and i had pricerly heat so i was taking piriton and i thought they were making me feel like it.

last time i tested to soon with hcg and i got a bfn at 10/12 days this time its 15 days so it dose look hopfull.

this will be my 5th pg with only 1 DH out of it all. i feel like i could cry and cry cos if it is   i just want it to stay in there. I'm really really sceard my DH has had me sat down all day. well he tried.lol but i could get use to it.lol

thanks fi

kel



hahaha maj you never know.


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm fine cheers Maj, not got round to personals, talk about ambidextrous I'm sat here typing one handed whilst applying false nail to other hand listening to my new bens bro cd . been out in garden like most had barb q and cheated oops!
Actualy fancy a little tipple me self mmmmmmmmmm..


----------



## maj79

Its the weekend Fi, treat your body like a temple throug the week and have a treat at the weekend I say  

Anyways I am offski, got vodka to drink and a DP to spend some quality time together with  

Em xxx

Oh Kel take care and take advantage of your DH not letting you do anything I know I would


----------



## Crazy Fi

well your man is sensible Kelli, treat it like you are (and I bet you are) all those tears you cried and there you go "magic" it gives us all hope
hun xx

Nite Maj xx


----------



## Kiah

Evening all

Its okay, its safe to come out I'm in a better mood now    Talk about mood swings    

Fallen Angel -    Thanks for the funny faces they did make me laugh  

Flower - Good luck with your next blood tests and hope you stay more sane in your 2ww than I have been  

Cat - What a pain about your top - I do things like that all the time then get annoyed with myself for not taking 2 seconds to just change the flippin' thing to start with.  Glad your table has come up well though and that you enjoyed Shrek - I loved it as well   I just can't believe the PMT I have had this month, I'm normally a bit grumpy and teary for a couple of days before AF but all through this 2ww I have been completely unpredictable nutcase, I just don't know what my moods are going to do next    Heres hoping it is a good sign!

Kelli - Sounds like fabby news from you      Sending you lots and lots and lots of sticky  

Fi - Hope the nails come out ok!!!  I'd probably have clued my finger tips to the computer by now    

Maj - Enjoy your drinkys and DP!

Jo -    Sorry you have been having a bad day.  Its a crazy old buisness    

Sukie - Hope you are coping with all those eggies!  I am feeling a lot better now thanks, much to DHs (and probably my neighbours) relief!

Well I never got as far as getting dressed today, had a lovely bath in the afternoon and did a face mask and a hair mask then just put on clean PJs    I am pretty knackered so might head off to bed soon   wow what an exciting Saturday night  

Matty


----------



## angelus

Kelli - Thats such exciting news. Will keep my fingers crossed that it definately is what it says on the test! Congratulations hun xxxx

Question.....If ive taken 7 days worth of norethisterone to induce AF, and its been 4 days since i stopped them, why have i got no AF??


----------



## kellixxx

thanx girls.xxx


anglus i cant help on that 1 but good luck with it.xxxxxx



kel

xx xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kel...the digital ones are the most reliable so that is fab news ..heres to a happy and healthy 9 months..we are really having a good month on here aren't we perhaps the positive vibes are finally coming through to us all      

[fly]     [/fly]
Angelus.. If you are in the wrong part of your cycle it won't make you get AF and if you are pregnant it won't .. or it could be you need to hang on a couple more days.. I think it usually works within 7 days if it is going to..

I would get them to check you out if you don't hun x

Fallen Angel I painted it outside .. so the smell didn't build up..it didn't smell much more than any other paint I don't think but perhaps that is because I did it outside 

I had a wierd dizzy moment about half an hour ago .. I closed my eyes and the room spun round ...wierd and I have not touched a drop of alcohol honest!

Sukie ..Yes they were sooo cute .. I was ahhhing all the way thro lol

Fi fi ..How are you my darlin? 
Catx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi
I'm here, are you all gone? just gonna try do personals


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus, is persistant Cyril still about then, I guess so it seems he may be an enemy of the witch, and shes scared of him


Matty, sorry to hear youve got the evil PMT, it seems it hasnt managed to take your humour though,when are you due to test hun?
Cat has a point with the symptoms you know, dont wanna boost you up for a fall but lets all keep our fingers crossed.There def seems to be a surge of BFP's on here at the mo..

Cat, glad you enjoyed Shreck, loved the first two so hope the third is as good, sounds like you've enjoyed doing your table and chairs.
Is it a woman thing not to be bothered to change, I'm alawys doing that too when painting....

Well I'm a girlie mood tonight (not me at all) first the nails and then I had my man do the dreaded epilator on my legs again.
OMG!! the pain, and when he tried to do my knees I nearly elevated off the seat, and went throiugh the flor of my DD's bedroom!
He was calling me a Wuss! so I engaged my feet right by his groin and the sadistic smile son  left his face..

Hi to everyone


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh and Suskie


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Cyril, dear Cyril
go take a hike
Angelus dont want you
so get on your bike

You so are not welcome
so shrivel and shrink
when she checks her knickers
she just wants to see pink

so come on oh witchy
show yourself soon
so that old Cyril whithers
Angelus will be over the moon​


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi you have such a talent .. that is great x  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Fi I had gone to bed ..my god-daughter thinks I am a lightweight (if only lol) 

It is raining here now hence why I am awake cos Bilbo jumped in the window and sploshed me with a raindrop..
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning all hope you are all fine and well??

cat you were an early bird today. cant you sleep??


I read some were on here that ov test sticks work if your pg. so i did 1 and it was   its looking good. I'm going to do my last digital test tomorrow just to be sure. then ring my cons to get it confermed. i cant get my head round it its sending me    i have been up since 6 with sickness  

i just want to shout it from the roof tops  

But we are going to stay   my DH has told me to stop going on and on about it and not to go over the top. We ended up having a row over it the insensitive  

I don't want to leave the board just yet so i hope no 1 minds me hanging around cos its a long road ahead

kel

xx xx


----------



## Kiah

Morning!

Fi -    That was halarious!!! I am due to test on Wednesday if AF doesn't come to stay before then although I am still bleeding lightly so wont be a huge surprise to see a BFN as much as I really really don't want to.

Kelli - Don't see why you shouldn't stay here for as long as you want - is good to see a BFP - gives you hope that the drugs actually can work  Good sign that you have been sicky to althugh not much fun while your head is down the loo  I had also heard that OPKs can show pg as well.

Cat - Hope you managed to get a bit more sleep, it makes me tired to just hear of you being up at those hours. Naughty Bilbo giving mummy a shower in her sleep 

Well I have a load of housework with my name on it today  loads of washing, bathroom that you need to have had your jabs to go into and a pile of ironing so big I am going to need an oxygen tank to get the things at the top. DH did the washing last time which was very nice of him but instead of folding stuff up as it came out of the tumble drier he just dumped load after load in a pile so _everything_ will need ironed  men!!! Oh well, at least he did the washing I suppose!

Better go and get started.

Matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kel ...You are under strict orders to stay a honourary clomid chick..its great to hear positive stories from girls who get a bfp .. so stick around hun..cos we would miss you otherwise   

Matty ..I did get a bit more sleep ..so not too bad..

How do OPK's show pregnancy then..just come up as a positive ?

I am sitting here about to p myself so better go !

Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Yep they just come up as positive.  I read it on the pee on a stick site, think it work  in that OPKs measure a surge in LH which is very similar in molecular composition to HCG (as measure by PG tests).  While PG tests are very specific and don't recognise LH, OPKs are far less sensitive and so also pick up the only very slightly different HCG and will show positive in the presence of either LH or HCG.  

Glad yo got more sleep cat  

Anyway off to get dressed!

matty


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh thats interesting..well I have just done another ov test and it was negative again..I am really hoping that I have ov'd already..and have just missed the surge.. I did have pains yesterday..so who knows!
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx girls.xxx 

You will have to drag me of this site kicking and screaming I'm stooping forever.   


Good luck cat fingers crossed Hun   


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good ..once a clomid chick always a clomid chick..we won't let Sukie escape either ..she keeps trying ..something to do with Mad Fi .. but we don't let her.. 

? for you all .. how long if at all do you put off having a bath around ovulation time.. I am reluctant to have one so have been having strip washes and washing my hair over the sink as I don't have a shower..wondered if the girls who have had BFP's made a point of doing this ..and whether it makes any difference? don't want to be a smelly minger but also do not want to risk spoiling any chance I may have ..
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Kelli You are good waiting till tommorrow I would have done at least 40 tests by now  stay   

Matty Glad you are feeling better x

Hi Cat I wouldn't stand by opk if you were feeling pains yesterday you may have ov keeping everything crossed for you (I'd be over the moon if you get a  I have never heard about not having a bath around ov 

Maj Have you got a hangover today..I hope it's not too bad if you do, it's sounds like you had a good one 

Angelus I'm not too sure but I remember girls on here taking a while after they had finished the norethisterone to get their AF I'm sure it will come very soon ..... but here's a dance to push it along        

Hey Girlie FiFi


----------



## Kiah

Phew just taking a wee break from all my cleaning and sitting back admiring my once again tidy living room.  I sooooo love a tidy house - makes me feel so much happier    Well ok I still have the mount Everest of ironing on 1 sofa but the rest of the room is looking good and I am just off to deal with that next.

Cat - Never heard of not having a bath around ov time but I have heard you should avoid having hot baths in the 2ww as embies don't like it too hot but I think it is still okay to have a warm bath (I have read that if the water turns your skin pinky then its too hot).  I had a bath yesterday and just didn't have it hot.  

Glad you are sticking around Kelli!

Sukie - How are you getting on?  When is ec? 

Matty


----------



## Guest

Go Matty  I'm ok EC is Wed but the heaviness I was feeling inside had gone so I'm starting to feel that I might of started ov again which made me have to abandon the last tx.... but I'm sure it just me getting anxious after last time


----------



## Kiah

Oh Sukie lots of         for Wednesday.  Bodies cause so much stress and worry don't they


----------



## Guest

Thanks Matty.


----------



## maj79

Afternoon All  

Kel you better stick around other wise I am going to come up there and find you   You ned to stay and rub some good luck on us all  

Sukie I am very lucky its very rare I do hangovers so feel full of the joys of spring at the moment. Sending you    that it wasn't OV for you.

Matty can I send my ironing to you aswell   And I cant decide what I enjoyed more the drinks or DP     Glad you are in a better mood 

Cat got my fingers crossed for you, those OPK's sound like proper head wrecks

Fi good poem. My DP would be far too scared to go near me with an epilator  . It does you good to have a pamper every now and again, but not too sure I would call epilsting pampering  

Angelus hopes AF comes soon   

Jo hope you are feeling better today   

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sukie ..fingers crossed its not      

I think it was probably baths in the 2ww I was thinking about..which if I have ovulated I guess I am in the 2ww except as I have long cycles it is more like a 3ww!

Matty ..go girl .. it is lovely to have a tidy home isn't it .. doesn't happen too often with two mad cats ..but I love it when it is!
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Afternoon laadies, hope evryone is ok. 

KEL - Congrats hun woohoo another bfp for us clomid chicks, I am soooooo pleased for you hunny   

Matty - you sound like me hun Ive turned into mrs doubtfire with the cleaning lol.

Fi - that poem made me giggle, thats a lovely skill you have there hun.

Cat - Lots of    that youve ov'd hun x

Sukie - loads and loads of luck for wednesday hun    

Big hello to everyone Ive missed there x x x

Ok.....Im now going to have a bit of a rant and i apologise in advance for this but Ive had a really bad morning. Basically we were supposed to go over to my mums today as shes going on holiday at the end of the week so I wont see her for 2 weeks. Well all was fine until I discovered my sil was going to be there as well. The problem there is she and my sister are both pregnant, a month apart. I knew my sister was going to be there and Im fine with that, but the thought of being in the same room for several hours with 2 of them filled me with deep sadness, thats the only way I can describe the feeling. Anyhow once I knew this I decided not to go, I phoned my mum and told her but she was really disappointed and told me not to be silly, and I did feel really bad so I asked dh to come with me and he wouldnt so there was my only bit of support gone out the window. I would have been okay with him there but not on my own. So my sister turned up to collect us and take us over and I had to go and tell her we werent going and she wasn't at all happy that she'd had to drive over to us for nothing, and now I feel like crying because I just know that my family are all there together and I look like the selfish cow who wont even go to see her own mother because I dont like being around pregnant women. I know in a way this is true, but I just feel so frustrated because I wish that they could understand how I feel. They just dont know how hard it is to be in this position and think im just being silly and daft but as you all know only too well, Im not. Me and dh have had a bit of an argument about it as well as i told him he should have come with me then at least i would have been able to make an effort and go with his support but he wouldnt do it, so I feel like hes let me down. Well thats my rant, sorry for moaning at you again but apart from dh you ladies are the only ones who can sympathise with how Im feeling. I think you really have to be going through this pain yourself before you can truly understand how hard it is. Well thanks for listening, I will be back soon, hopefully in a better mood, ta ta all x x x


----------



## Guest

Cat Yep I have heard of not having hot baths in TWW

Em Glad your tip top 

Fallen Angel I would have done the same thing. Dh was a bit naughty  not going over with you.

I'm sooooo bored !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fallen Angel .. Don't be too hard on yourself hun   it is really hard sometimes, I would talk to your family be it via a letter or whatever and say that you are very happy for their pregnancies and wish them well.. but that on some days it is too much for you to take and they have to respect your feelings..

I feel a bit like that with my friend who is pregnant .. I almost resent how easy it is for her .. and that makes me feel horrible..but it drives me mad when she talks as if she knows how hard it is ...she hasn't got a clue  

Anyway hun you can rant to us whenever you need to .. we are here for you  
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel

Cat - I hadnt heard of not having hot baths, glad I know now though cos I usually like my baths to be scalding. Looks like it will have to be showers for me now. What do hot baths do?

Sukie- thanks for the reassurance hun 

Cat- Thanks hun I appreciate it. I have tried talking to my family about it but I just dont think they really understand even though they do try to.

Quick question. Is it normal for my ovaries to be feeling like lemons at this stage? Its 5 days til ov but they feel really naggy and achy, or is it just follies getting ready to erupt? I have my scan tomorrow morning anyway so I will soon know if all is well I suppose.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sounds like your ovaries cranking into gear hun ..but yes your scan will tell you for sure .. its great having a window inside your ovaries etc isn't it ..another thing for you to invent Angelus .. a window or home ultrasound that tells you what is what ! 

I guess if hot water gets up where it shouldn't it wouldn't do a lot of good .. I think I will stick with strip washes for a couple more days.. lol 
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Yep I'd say thats your follies in the ovaries getting ready to go.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Why doesn't it say on your own postings how many posts you have done? 

I know it must be cos you are a charter vip .. Sukie
Cat


----------



## Guest

It does ?? or it might be a VIP thing I'm not sure? Right I'm gonna have a shower and get my ass in gear... see you all later x


----------



## kellixxx

thanx for all your msgs girls they are very much appreciated




kel

xx xx


----------



## maj79

Just realised the headache I had for about 3 weeks has gone, I think I need to drink more often


----------



## kellixxx

yeah you can have my half now.


----------



## maj79

Think by the sound of things you had the next 9 months worth on your holidays


----------



## kellixxx

i did and more


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..well you can have my half as I hardly drink lol..off to read my book about life as a call girl !
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hi kelli,

  Congratulations hun. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

thanx max

good luck to you


----------



## NuttyJo

hey girlies!

congrats kel! brilliant news hun   

fallen angel, i would have done the same i think. i find it hard being wiht my pregnant sister and cousins pregnant wife so i know how you feel. it is right that you can only appreciate how hard it is for us if you have been through it.   

fi, that poem made me laugh! you are so talented! 

hows everyone else doing?

oh i gave in to dh and let him get a puppy today... 3 month old husky...hes like having my very own baby lol! he likes lots of fussing and cuddles so that will keep me occupied for the time being. 

i just realised im on my first 2ww! omg! am scared!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG girls, you really don't half chat on here  

I can't remember much other than

Kel ~  


Shelley Xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I've just had a bit of a nap as couldn't keep my eyes open... zzzzzz 

Hi Shelly, Jo and Max ..hope you have had a good weekend.
Cat


----------



## cleg

Fi going to shout at you to empty your PM box  

Kelli have sent you my congrats on the north easties too 

Cat, Sharry, Ba, FA, shellbelle, Rosie, Max, Jo, Maj, Sukie (i did write suckie there  ) i hope you are ok me loves + ((((Hugs)))) to you all 

sorry but been busy, for some reason aint had much time to do anything, its all over for me this month too  a/f arrived arrived + today will start 5th cycle of clomid (aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh) thought we had a good run this month but wasnt to be

2 weeks today + i will be at the airport  waiting to get on that plane roll on roll on

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

awww big hugs and love to you cleg, sorry for the af   least having a nice holiday away should help relax and take your mind of things (if thats possible!!!) 


cat, hi ya, had a mental weekend after having a fight with dh and then having to attend my neice's first birthday party today! i prepared myself for loads of one year olds playing but then had a 2 week old baby thrust into my arms and was subsequently asked the dreaded question of 'when are you having babies?'    least i now have my puppy to play with   hows the donor thingy going? hope hes making lots of swimmers for you  

hi everyone else! xxx


----------



## Guest

Cleg I'm sorry your AF came hun good uck with thw 5th cycle


----------



## angelus

Fi Fi -        that poem was excellent. I laughed so hard i nearly wet myself!!!!

Still no AF so think i might ring con as it will be 6 days since i finished tablets and all the info i can find say it shouldnt be more than about 4. Got stupid coloured CM ( sorry tmi ) but thats about it. Off to play sherlock holmes and the mystery of the mummy with my husband...oh what a life we lead!!!!

Hi all...... Oh..on the subject of dogs....my DH said i can get a puppy if the TTC thing doesnt happen....How gracious of him!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

i want a puppy too, not fair, i might have to buy a virtual one 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg ...   to you hun.. you are catching me up cyclewise cos I have missed a few out..lets hope this one is the lucky one hun x

JO Sounds like a busy weekend..its funny cos only when you have gone through infertility do you wait before blurting out questions about having babies etc ..other people are oblivious to the pain and feelings of failure it causes.. fingers crossed this is your month hun. 

Hi Sukie ...How did the bike ride go?

Fi fi ..How are you today my darlin?

Hi Angelus..it is so frustrating waiting isn't it bless you x and yes Fi fi is the greatest poem writer we love her
Cat x

P.s I don't want a puppy I have two mad cats lol


----------



## angelus

Ive decided...i think we should all write a letter to santa this year and tell him what good girls we have all been and what we want for christmas....thats how it works...isnt it?


----------



## cleg

yep think it does work like that hun unfortunately i have been a ickle bit of a  menace to society, do you think he will hold it against me ?? 

xxx


----------



## angelus

Well if he can let me off stopping a son talking to his mother and sister and creating problems between a man and his ex wife and taking a company to court over constructive dismissal and all the swearing and cursing i do ....then I'm sure he can overlook any of your misdemeanors!!!!  xxx


----------



## Guest

Cat I didn't go for a ride in the end as DH has a sore back (that sounds rude if you didn't know what we are talking about)  we went for a walk instead. Did you enjoy your book?

Angelus A good idea I'll start draughting my letter now


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli... Dont you dare leave us soon, Im sure all the girls on here would agree, that were not just clomid chicks, but were all friends
as well, who share much laughter,gossip and tears, and having a BFP isnt a licence to leave, just a bonus. As Cat said once a clomid 
chick always a clomid chick!! So just accept your here to stay, I think its sad when people get a BFP then bugger off, as we miss them.

Matty, its really strange this slight bleeding thing you have isn't it, but dont rule a BFP out,just a mention that when I caried my DD
I bled more or les throughout the first six months, and she was fine.So stranger things happen..Dont remind me about housework, Monday
is my top to bottom housecleaning day.YEUCH!!

Davis, where are you hun? are you ok, you werent feeling well Friday and not a peep from you since?

Cat, you got bladder prob then? are you sure you didnt just frame your cat the other night for the "mat accident?You best have that bath hun, or you'll end up smelling like that Suskie!.... 
Oh gawd no Cat!! are you saying that means I have to start being nice to that Suskie one to keep her here?

Suskie "I AM NOT GIRLIE!" it was a one off.. Good luck for Weds, try not to stress... (bloody nails crap anyway, went swimming this morning and they all bubbled up! and don't you laugh either Suskie

Maj, he must be mental he wanted to go north after my knees (with the epilator Cat!!)

F angel, hugs to you hun, its horrible when you get out in those situations and very painful, maybe you just need to keep reinforcing
your feelings, to help them understand.


Well good and bad news for me, Good= I've lost 12 pound in a fortnight    
Bad = Georges potential new owners just e mailed me since visit and it seems they are very nice and genuine, just as I'd spent today, trying to justify a good reason to back out, bad I know, but we have to keep him until anti b's and stuff have finshed and hes finished with vet, which is Weds week.
He knows, I know he does, hes doing more of the sad seal looks than ever, gonna stick him on my avatar to show yous.

Max, how you doing hun?

Jo, a husky thats my most fav dog in the world, you lucky ones.. I bet its adorable

Hi Shelley how are you

Hello Cleg, emptying it now ....sorry about a/f but glad to see you back, you go enjoy that holiday and lets hope the next cycle is your last for a long while

Angelus, do you think the funny colour c'm could be anything to do with cyril maybe bursting?

Hi to all


----------



## cleg

Angelous im a angel compared to you  only kidding, we prob on par  

Sukie your right i dont know what your talking bout + it did sound rude , did you enjoy your walk ?


Fi thats fab 12lbs  how did you do it i need some tips chick 

xxx


----------



## Guest

FiFi too late I laughed before I read I shouldn't!!  On the George front he looks lovely and cherish the time you have with him and at least he's going to a good place 

Cleg it was nice thanks (I told Cat earlier I would go for a cycle)  Hope you haven't got any AF pains


----------



## cleg

Fi why's the lil' fella going ? he's cute 

Sukie no pains here hun, i make sure i take paracetamol before they kick in  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

just been eating healthy and cut out the trash really Cleg, mind you I had few cheats, and got a long way to go yet.. thing with me is I loose it easy, but put it on just looking at food, its not my fault I got that fat gene lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its Sukie's wierd sex life   she said she was going for a good ride   /  this afternoon   ha ha no wonder dh feigned a bad back...

This book is an eye opener..and makes you realise that if the average brothel is run like this one ..they are safer than a one night stand would be ..as the girls are meticulous with safety ..it is quite interesting ..and when they make me redundant .. well you have to keep your options open don't you    

George looks gorgeous ..but you are doing the right thing and if the people seem lovely he will have a good home x but I know how hard it must be for you ..I cried buckets when anything happened to any of my pets..

There was :
Tigger the 1st ..beloved cat from when I was little, didn't find out until a couple of years ago that he was shot as he had an incurable disease..I used to spend hours calling him down the garden as no-one had told me ..I was so upset

Sam ..Labrador Pup ..run over by my Dad on a tractor when he chased a rabbit and my Dad didn't see him..he was heartbroken, I knew all day at school that something wasn't right..I think I must have slight witchy/psychic tendences as seem to sense when things like that happen, the vets were awful and made out that they could save him and more or less advised my Dad to put him through operations etc and then they said we were cruel trying to save him..needless to say Dad was devastated as it was bad enough what happened without thinking we were being more cruel to him. 

Kim Labrador- Sam's Mum..had to have her put down when she was 16 years old...was the most peaceful and she was starting to suffer with her eyesight gone and falling over etc ..that dog was my sanity when growing up I used to tell her all my problems and she loved me in her doggy way..especially as I took her for long walks every day. 

Mog - run over down in Devon my first cat as an adult..buried in my cousins old garden ..

Tigger 2nd - Run over a day before bringing her back home to my new house 7 and a bit years ago ..I cried for a week as felt so guilty for not bringing her home earlier..she was staying where my grandfather lived on a farm..so lots of room to run around in fields but no she went on the road ! but it was so wierd how the day before it happened, I had gone over there to see her and she had climbed into my car ..now this cat hated cars so it was really bizarre and I had an overwhelming feeling to take her home..but rational thinking I thought no I will wait until all the workmen are finished on my flat cos she hated men after being abused by one (I rehomed her) I so wished I had trusted that intuition as I am sure it was someone telling me no take her now .. and I ignored it..I would think twice before ignoring such strong feelings again!

RIP ..Little friends ..I loved you and will always miss you x

 I know I have lost the plot lol.. its funny how pets become like your family ..except better sometimes cos they love you unconditionally ..I am sure George will be happy Fi but you will shed a tear or two cos he is part of your family..

Fi what makes you think I have a bladder problem ?  actually I have to go when I have to go nowadays ..must be my age lol I don't want to become a minger ..Sukie said she would tell me if she could smell me when I go to legoland as that is about 20 mins from her ..so if she can smell me from there its time for that bath   and 12lbs that is a lot of body fluff you have got rid of      think maybe you should get hubby to do it more often  

I don't think of sex every time you say something that could be rude Fi Fi ..I am not really a nympho you know   ..well I do have a high sex drive but its under control lol    
Cat x


----------



## Guest

Cat you can tell your back on the crazy pills again I haven't had  in so long I possibly maybe a born again virgin   (though it nice not having too have it!) Can't at the mo too many follies  I'll have a sniff for you on Wednesday when I wake up 

Right off to bed so I'll let you know tomorrow how I get on with my last scan


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I feel a bit barmy today lol.. right off to bed ..Bilbo is having a mad half hr running in and out of the windows !! 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

good morning everyone    rise and shine


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning Cat, did you sleep well my dear?


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Sukie good luck with your scan   

Fi george is a cutie, hope these new people are really good to him. And I laughed out loud about the going north bit, not too goow when I am in work supposingly working hard     Congrats with the 12lb tho that is really good going.

Cat any luck with the opk's yet? and when are you going to legoland??

Cleg sorry you got AF but here is hoping your next cycle works, you never know it might be good luck you going on your Hols as it was with Kel   

Jo Hope this 2ww flys over for you and you get a good result    Oh and congrats on your new fur baby 


Shellebell you will soon get use to keeping up   How is your cycle going??

Angelus Hope your AF sorts itself out for you soon, and I am sure if you have been a good girl at least half the year Father Christmas will be good to you  

Kel how are you today hun ??

Hi to Nix, Davis, Fallen Angel, Travel Girl, Essex girlie, Margcoat, Rosie and any one else I have missed, hope you all had a good weekend.

Well I my pre-period spot has appeared on my face, so hopefully AF is just round the corner. Bad news is no vodka last night which means headache today   Why does my body have to work back to front  

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No negative again .. still hoping it was last week then I won't have to bother with donor man again ..but will keep testing every day. 

I slept pretty well watched Medium and went to sleep after that and woke up about 5 so pretty good for me. 

Catch you later off to work now x
Cat


----------



## Davis

Wow so much to catch-up on so I may miss some of you today.
Ok 2 things to ssy first:

Kelli -      

Sharry - WHERE ARE YOU SHARRY - ITS BEEN WEEKS AND WE MISS YOU!

Fi - loved the poem you are so talented. You need to start your own Purple Ronney style cards I would buy them.

Em - I had a bottle of red wine last night and was in bed by 8.30pm. Very naughty as I am on antibiotics. But now I feel great so my body works backwards as well.

Oh emergency - I have to go as my friend has just rung and asked me to take her to hospital.
Must rush
Ba


----------



## Shooting star

Hello you lot, sorry I have only skimmed the posts. I have decided to come back for a while if that is ok as no other board is quite like this one. I have been on the 'waiting for firsat scan board' and you are lucky if there is a post every 2 days, no chance of that here! I also feel more at home here as I know many of you a bit better. There is no place like home! 

Fi - good to see you are still crazy and great weigt loss - well done

Cat - Have you had a bath yet?!!!

Kelli - Congratulations - Have pm'd you.

Hi to everyone else - Ba, cleg, max, matty etc

Quick update on me. My con finally arrived home from 3 weeks in India - felt like an eternity for me. Rang her this morning to tell her the good news and she was thrilled. I have pleaded with her to scan me asap to check everything is ok. She said she could definately do it some time this week, either today, Wed or Fri. Really hoping it is today, I need to know everything is ok. Can't stop dreaming about scans.

SS


----------



## cleg

SS hope you get in today hunny 

Cat you gone fruit loop chickie  what book are you reading ? or is it just a career advice leaflet ??

Ba hope everythings ok 

Fi me duck i have PM ed you, now that i can,  

Em laffing at your pre-p spot  i got one of them too  nasty little blighters 

right waiting for the sunbed man to come to pick up the flipping thing, will be glad to have room in the room  did that sound right  got a little bit of a colour, well i aint a hint of blue anymore, DP gone like a, well lets just say he has gone a lovely colour + i aint laying next to him on the beach  i will look anemic 

could have killed him last night, it was sooo warm anyway + i knew it would have to be me who got up for the blokie coming + i was still awake at 2 when he rolled to bed + as soon as its head hit the pillow it was snoring its loaf off  he then has the cheek to say he aint doing it  so i got up laid on the settee then i got scared cos i seen a weird blue light,  yes i am cracking so got back onto bed then started having flushes all the while he's still snoring, so how he survived the night i dont know, absolutely shattered today + think will have to find nice quiet spot at work today + hide 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## margocat

morning all!  hope everyone had nice weekend.  we're off on hols on Saturday and I can't wait!! feel much more Clomid side effect free at the moment - I think taking it in the evenings has really helped.  don't have much faith in it this month though, don't know why... 
Can't have day 21 bloods as will be away - am going to have them on day 18 and hope that the results will still be encouraging. 
Hope everyone is well and feeling positive this morning - congrats to Keli!!!


----------



## margocat

Also - sorry to ask a techy question - but how do I get my ticker to show on my profile??  Have tried to paste the link into the ticker wall/ticker profile section of my profile but it doesn't seem to have worked....


----------



## maj79

MC dont do it in your ticker wall do it in the bit where you write your signature and it should work then

Cleg hope you manage to get some sneaky shut eye 

Davis hope everything is ok with your friend


----------



## kellixxx

Cat no   opk yet?? 

Davis good luck and i hope your friend is OK  

nix how are you? you still around??

fi you OK? no I'm stopping for ever.lol

SS thanks for the pm. how are you??

Maj how is work? you OK?

margocat hi how are you  

cleg sorry AF got you Hun. you never know you might get caught on your jollies   

sukie how are you Hun?? good luck   

Rosie how you and your bump?? 


sorry if i have missed any 1 but hello and good luck     



Well i did my last test today and my cons have confermed it so Whowho is defo a   for me.
I hope this it it i really want it to stop in there. ho please please stay with me.
I go for my first scan on the 28th. so good luck to mmeeeeee    


All take care kel

xx xx


----------



## cleg

well the chappy has been so am tempted to nip back to bed for hour  scared i wont wake up though  im starving too  actually i am always starving, does anyone else get like that or am i just a 

i went to see the nurse the other day for check + she kindly told me that i had gained lots of weight  nice thanx, so now scared to eat NOT, dont know how she had the cheek as she's a bigger heffa than me  why cant they just leave you alone ? i am aware of the gain + i will go to loose it (well try my hardest) when i have had me jollies + finished the clomid

Kelli scan will soon be here

xxx


----------



## maj79

Cleg I have never been like tgis in my life before, evrytime I eat I get hungrier   and I am trying to lose weight so it doesn't help. I am going to turn into a fruit coz I am just trying to fill myslef up with it  

Kel it is boringggg lots to do but just cant be bothered,


----------



## cleg

oo lotsa fruit ey  bet you have terrible wind 

DP been eating lotsa fruit + he stinks   well noit him but his boffs  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

why oh why did i get a puppy?!!!     think i can sue the docs for making me crazy with these pills?!!     he keeps stealing my shoes and has burried my slippers in the garden somewhere.... my feet are cold! 

cat, hows the OPK's going? hope it works for you soon chick

kel, woohoo! well done!!! stick around and pass on your bfp vibes to us please  

god im useless at personals, i forget what im doing! poo got to go, dogs stolen my boots!


----------



## fallen angel

Ok Im back from my scan and its not good news im afraid. I am over responding and have four eggs, three 21mm (think thats right?) and one 14mm, so have been strongly advised not to ttc this month. Also because I have over responded its no more clomid for me . Mr O says the clomid will stay in my body for 3 months so i have to go for another scan at beginning of my next cycle to make sure ovaries have shrunk, and after that they may consider either reducing the dose of clomid or going for iui. Disappointed is not the word for how im feeling right now but there you go. im not going to leave the board though because I suppose Im still a clomid chick technically for now anyway. well thats all for the moment, be back soon once Ive come to terms with it properly, ta ta  x x x


----------



## kellixxx

ff   sorry about you scan. i hope it all works out for you soon hun stay    


take care kel

xx xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Maj, I just went and celebrated my weight loss with a mac brekkie this morning, how stupid am I, the mind just closes down and 
and I get there on auto pilot, and mind doesnt re open til its all gone,  will be good tomoz....Nice that your being grounded in 
case of impending a/f, just hope its a first trimester spot and you just didnt recognise it. (it could be vodka withdrawal spot though!!)

Fingers so crossed for you this month I got sore joints Cat,

Good to see you back Davis,catcha later

SS same applies to you as what I said to Kelli last night 
... Dont you dare leave us soon, Im sure all the girls on here would agree, that were not just clomid chicks, but were all friends
as well, who share much laughter,gossip and tears, and having a BFP isnt a licence to leave, just a bonus. As Cat said once a clomid 
chick always a clomid chick!! So just accept your here to stay, I think its sad when people get a BFP then bugger off, as we miss them.

Hope you get scan in asap....

Cleg, my DH exactly the same, once his head hits pillow he's gone in seconds, even tried getting him to read to me (as I love that) but half way through a page he's saying words that arent even in book, and gibbering a load of crap... then theres silence and zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
The only way he ever stays awake is if hes guided by his nether regions.......
Weird blue light was on telly this morning you didnt imagine it if you mean outside..

Mc where you off to then?

Keli, great to hear youve got it confirmed, now tell DH it gives you licence to go on as much as you want, from me.....

Cleg      you cracked me up with the heffer comment, really tickled my fancy....

Oh Jo, what a mutt, sounds hilarious..... 

FA sorry to hear your frustrations,and dont you dare leave us at all! big hugs to you hun,I know you have to wait which is awful, but they are offering you options as well,and if clomid si in you for 3 months there could still be a BFP... big hugs to you...

Suskie, good luck with the scan today


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girls ..

Fallen Angel  its horrible when you have to put things on hold isn't it ..hopefully it will have settled down next cycle and you won't need anything as it will have cranked things into gear..    

Cleg    well I am bored at work maybe I should be a mistress and boss men about lol  actually that is what I do at work 

Kelli /Jo ..No  opk yet hun but then I only started doing them on friday so it could be that I ovulated last week ..hopefully on friday/sat I will carry on doing them tho as it could be later this week as I have a long cycle .. 37/38 days

Kelli ..Huge congratulations to you hun .. we will all have fingers crossed for your scan  

Well important announcement ... I HAD A BATH THIS MORNING  !   so you are all quite safe and if there is a smell it is not me 

Fi ..Ooh I just fancy a crappy Maccy burger I love the gherkins and crappy cheese they put in them ..mmmm I am sooo bored at work today .. I might have to look at some FF jokes .. but first I might get a maccy burger ha ha ! 
Cat x


----------



## Kiah

Afternoon

Well no crappy maccy burgers here, I have had cake for breakfast and cake for lunch so a nice healthy diet then    might even have cake for tea as well  

Well I am still having crazy mood swings and caused a major row yesterday and I don't even know why, ok some things were getting on my nerves but thats all - they were just getting on my nerves.  Nothing to warrent what I said    Sometimes I wish i could just keep my nig mouth shut    

And I agree with Fi, this thread is the "clomid girls" not the "clomid ttc girls" or "clomid go away all pg people" thread so anyone who is taking or has taken or even is about to take clomid is surely welcome here   

Fallen Angel - Sorry to hear you have produced to many follies.  It is strange that they are not letting you continue though.  I was put at a high risk at overstimulating before I started and was told if I overstimed on the 50mg my dose would just be reduced to 25mg...mind you they never said after how long I could start the 25mg right enough    Will they be scanning you to see how your ovaries are recovering?  Big   to you.

Sorry no more time for personals, must dash  

See yas all tomorrow   I might even be sane then...or not  

Matty


----------



## Travel Girl

Just managed to skim through the posts.

Kel - Congrats on your  .  That's amazing news.  Bet it hasn't sunk in yet.  Was that your 5th month of clomid?  That's when it happened to me.  Good luck at the scan.

Long may this run of good luck continue   .  Really hope so, we all deserve it.

Sorry for lack of personals, am flat out at work and just having a sneaky 15 mins off.  

TG xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Just catching up on my break at work  
Someone asked where I am on my cycle..... in limbo   She decides to go missing when I get my tablets all ready   All I have had for the past 2-3 days is spotting. I do have an ongoing issue with a cold/cough/sneeze thing which has been coming and going for the past 4 weeks, in Dr's tomorrow and thinking they will give me a-botics so I might as well wait til next mth   

Kel ~ Not long til you scan  
Matty ~ My DH has been reading up on Clomid and he is scared. Aparently I have loads of mood swings and can be aurgumentative at the best of times without having drugs that will make me worse   
Fi ~ Our local Mc D's was not selling any beef products the other day, due to a 'technical fault'  I presume the freezer broke down. All we could have was fries and chicken 
Cat ~ Congrats on the bath  
Cleg ~ My DH is just the same, esp when reading. I have taken the book off him once and then told him to turn over. He grumped at me that he was reading his book   
Fallen Angel ~ I'm sorry to hear your news hun 

Sorry Fogotten everything else   I will get up to speed soon  

Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Fiiiiiiiiiiiii  Stay away from the maccies   , Only joking, if you deny yourself all the time you will only end up eating twice as much. Just DONT DO IT AGAIN THIS WEEK   

Matty I like the sound of your healthy balanced diet, where did you get the recipes from    

Fallen Angel - Hopefully after your scan they might be able to start you on a lower dose  


I have just had fish, jacket potatoe and beans, but they have got lovely looking custard slices in the machine  . I will have a plum instead  

Shellebell hope you have a better cyce next time


----------



## Shellebell

Yummm  Custard Slices.. my favorite. I have just had an apple, not quite the same


----------



## NuttyJo

i keep thinking every little twinge is a baby implanting, am going mad waiting! belly is totally rock hard and hurts and i have felt sicky all day. i know its all too early for all this but i think its my body playing tricks on me. ugh! 

puppies asleep though so least i can get some rest


----------



## maj79

Tell me about it Shellebell I ahve just tried to convince myself my plum and water was a custard slice and a Starbucks Mocha, I have a damn good imagination  

Jo that's not a puppy thats a monster   But a very very cute monster


----------



## Davis

Hi friend is OK she has an auto immune problem so she has no tears can cant see a thing 2day. I had to drive her t a&e and then home again.

FA - sorry its not good news but if they do a natural cycle IUI then that may be a good thing. Does your DH have low count?

Fi - meant to say George looks so cute. Poor u.

SS - we r getting a few BFP girls on here and I am still hanging around. I posted on the IUI board but they are all so quiet not at all like clomid girls you cant keep up

Cleg - I have been eating nothing but fruit or vege for days and got on scales and have put on half a kilo

Shellebell - maybe ur spotting is a/f? 

Matty - I love cake for breakfast, my DH gets all prodi on me and says that you cant have cake for breakie but I think its the best time to have it.

Cat - glad your clean now!

Jo - the puppy sounds so lovely. I want one!!

Em - oh I love custard slices and those little portugese custard tarts you get.

Well I am spotting 4 days after my HSG. I am worried as we had sex and it has given me red spotting as opposed to the brown it was beforehand (sorry TMI) do you think I should be worried? I am kinda angry with DH because he was moaning so much I gave in. It had been 3 weeks and he was harping on about it like it had been months!   I should have just told him to go visit Mrs Palmer  

So I have another strange story. For my HSG I had a pain killer which made me stoned, afterwards I was sitting on the train across from a middle class woman dressed nicely about my age. There was just the 2 of us. Anyway she 'meowed' about 4 or 5 times. She kept a straight face when I looked at her. I dont know if she had torrets syndrome or if I imagined the whole thing because I was abit out of it.   I was all so strange and I feel like I am going


----------



## NuttyJo

maj, he looks massive in that piccy! hes only 3 months old though.... dreading how big hes gonna get!      

davis, i hope you're ok hun xxx


----------



## maj79

Jo my friend has got a husky and when it stands on its back legs with its front paws on my shoulders it is as tall as me, and I am 5"10/11. Good Luck to you  

Davis glad your friend is ok. I havent had the portugese ones far too posh for me   And I think by the sound of it your old clubbing days is catching up woth you in more ways then one


----------



## Davis

Em -    OMG you think Im having flashbacks!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ba       sorry that is just such a funny image ..me thinks Ba should have been with a responsible adult at this point   and I wasn't stinky or dirty honest I had been washing thoroughly!! 

Well you will be pleased to know that although I fancied the idea of a maccy burger ..by the time I got near the place it made me want to chuck and so went to Boots for a chicken lemon and basil sandwich instead with honey yoghurt and apple and mango juice .. 

JO ..Lets hope it is an embie emplanting hun   

Em ...Custard slices ...mmm I work just round the corner from 2 bakeries and I LOVE CUSTARD SLICES better than cream ones yum yum ..I shall be fantasising about them now all afternoon! 

My office is opposite the loo ..and I just heard a great big fart come out of there   glad I can't see who comes out of there ..although my colleagues do operate a poo log when they are bored..if people stay in there for more than so long they are pooing lol   personally I will do everything I can to avoid doing such things at work .. metbum doesn't always oblige but I try my hardest.. corks are available from wine retailers  

Matty the cake diet I like it   how do I join lol..actually I went to M&S at lunch and got a cake for my friends birthday..I am going round her house tonight for tea.. so if I get peckish I could always   NO KEEP AWAY FROM THE BIRTHDAY CAKE  

I have just sent round 360 degree feedback forms to lots of my colleagues and external colleagues for my appraisal which by the way said I was marvellous and overachieved .. still probably lose my job but hey at least I can show it to potential employers if thats the case! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh in case anybody hasn't noticed IT IS 134 SLEEPS TO GO TIL CHRISTMAS YIPEEE !


----------



## Crazy Fi

*BAH HUMBUG!!​*


----------



## Crazy Fi

xx


----------



## maj79

Oh Cat I am sitting here laughing my head of at the loud fart bit, I am getting funny looks from people in the office as I proper have the giggles   And good on ya for staying away from the maccies, now just stay away from the cake  

Ba I am only commenting on what you have said, so if thats what you wish to think  

Fi surely you have a little bit of christmas spirit in you


----------



## Davis

Fi - those eyes!!!! Poor George.

Cat - OMG I always wondered if there where people like your work mates. I often use to go to the loo and then end up day dreaming when I sat down. Honest. I was at a restaurant once (not a posh one) and when the loo door opened you could see a mirror reflection of men at the urinals! Talking about putting you off your food  

So do you really think I imagined it? The mystery of the meowing woman. Why is it that these things happen when you are on your own!! Heres a few of my others:
- I was walking down the street and a man fell out of the sky and landed on the pavement in front of me. He got up, brushed himself down, smiled at me and walked off. 
- I was trying to drive out of the exit at Tesco's which is 2 lanes and couldnt because one lane had a man with one leg hoping down the middle and the other had an old man with a walking frame.


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, Im back again, feeling a bit better now after a couple of cups of coffee, and updated my profile.

jo- what a gorgeous dog, beautiful. 

cat- Dont remind me about christmas, I love winter season but hate christmas, I get SAD (the disorder and the emotion lol) I  love new year though. Also, speaking of working near loo's,it reminded me of when I used to be a care assistant and the amount of times I used to get covered in good old mr whippy's was unreal, and why is that when you get something wet n nasty on your arm you automatically try and rub it off with the other arm thus covering yourself even more icky stuff  Or is that just me?  Hmmm Im being disgusting now anyway so Il shut up.

Ba - So pleased to hear your friends okay. Dh's swimmers are all fine so the iui sounds good.

Sorry brains gone again, I think I got up a bit too early this morning and my batteries arent fully charged yet, need more caffeine I think. 

Its going to be a weird month this month not ttc for the first time in over 2 years, but I will cope. Cant wait for dh to get home from work so I can have a cuddle and tell him the news. I will have to check that my stash of condoms are still in date lol. Sorry for that but just remembered I still have them lol. Well Im just waffling now so Il shift myself and come back when Im more with it, oh and thanks to everyone for your kind words and the hugs, it really helps,   x x x


----------



## maj79

No Davis to be honest I think these are real life occurrences, they are something that have happened to me regularly


----------



## Davis

Honestly I look around to see if Dom Jolly is gonna jump out or a camera is rolling somewhere!


----------



## Davis

PCOS girls has anyone heard of this before http://pcoscoach.com/Herbs_for_pcos_cinnamon.html
apparently cinnamon curbs your sugar cravings!

/links


----------



## NuttyJo

jo thinks maj and davis are going the right way to the looney bin!!!


----------



## maj79

MAJ agrees with Jo about BA   Awwww only joking Ba you are as sane as any one else on here


----------



## fallen angel

Can I join the looney bin as well please, I have taken to shouting at dh in my sleep, and it must be pretty loud cos hes deaf in one ear and sleeps on his good ear. I think that qualifies me for the loony bin. I dont know what I shout at him or why but hes told me ive been waking him up early hours shouting at him and ive been doing it for a couple of weeks now apparently. Crazy pills eh


----------



## kellixxx

Well I'm so down and i should be high as a kite all i want to do is     

My hormones are all over   

kel


----------



## maj79

Awwwww Kelli    , It's not surprising you a feeling a litle bit like that, with your hormones being all over the place and with you probably worrying. Hun I am here if you need to talk you know that


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx maj.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat, do you still have the donor coming tomoz? I'm getting a bit confused, as you said you hope you ovulated last week?
Thank gawd its only the macbrekkies I like, the rest I dont..Phew! I think its the paddy in me with the potato and bacon
together...I just go into a zone mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Well done not succumbing to the evil food yourself..
your story reminds me of my IBS, I am always so self conscious in toilets, especially after I've left.  

matty I hope your over the mood swings soon, theyre horrid arent they cos you can here yourself and cant do a thing about it! At least youve got us to make you feel normal...

Shelley that reminds me of my DH (well I think men in general), My DH can be blatantly asleep in front of the telly, holding his
faithful remote of course,a bomb could drop and he wouldn't hear it, but if I try to take it gently, hes suddenly wide awake and swearing he was "watching that!!"

Davis, your Dh needs to see Mrs Palmer most def,and maybe even Mrs Palmers twin aswell by the sounds of it, not bigging him up I do
mean one hand at a time lol..... did those other things happen on the same day by any chance lol?

Kelli, answered you on other thread xx


----------



## kellixxx

thank you fi.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't know if I ovulated last week .. I had pains on frid/sat but as I only started doing the opk's on friday afternoon it would have been too late to show if I was going to ovulate on frid/sat.. but it may be later this week, not having him in tomorrow as if I don't get positive opk until the end of the week I will be wasting his time..and my money .. so waiting to see what happens with the opk's .. I know drives you mad .. I may see if I can sneak a scan tomorrow or thursday to see what is going on in there.. right off to eat birthday cake now 
Cat x


----------



## Davis

Girls Im not on crazy pills this month so there really is no hope for me!

Jo - hey you can talk, Im not the one talking about my puppies   
Em - as for you - your hallucinating about Starbucks!  

Fi - they didnt happen on the same day but the man on the pavement was so freaky. I think that he jumped out of a high rise building that I was walking past and then I had the whole was he robbing it should I tell someone thing. And as for the tesco carpark - I mean when do you ever see a one legged man hoping down the road without crutches - only in Brixton! As for Mrs Palmer - honestly the man carries on when he has to that hes exhausted and carries on when I am told we cant that he dying. 

Cat - I feel like Homer Simpson, just thinking 'mmm cake' over and over.

Do you think I should PM Sharry? Or just leave her alone and wait for her to come back?


----------



## NuttyJo

davis... my puppies are great thanks    well, according to dh anyway!


----------



## kellixxx

Well i must say my (.)(.) are huge and i love them    


kel


----------



## maj79

That's it I ned a BFP even if it just for bigger puppies  

Mmmmmmmmm Davis I had just got the image of Starbucks out my head till I read that, now I have it back in my head   When was she due back from Scotland ??


----------



## cleg

you lot have made me giggle reading through today's antics  BA what was all that meowing  + are you serious bout the blue light thing 

Kelli said this earlier i know its easy said but try to relax hunny + not get to wound up 

FA sorry the scan didnt bring good news + yes i agree with the girls when they say once a clomid chick, after all we are all crazy 

Cat have you farted ??

Fi you aint been on since you bahumbugged 

ey up me other lovelys, well had crap day so me thinks i'm not going to take clomid when away, dont want to feel like this  

going to have early night as though didnt get a catch up today, knackered + DP on nights so have to bed to oneself (aw blisssssss) 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## sarah9475

Hi all, hope everyone is OK?

Caroline, sorry about your news, could   for you. How are you feeling now? It's really difficult when you've got your hopes up about a treatment and then they have to stop it. Will keep my fingers crossed that they let you give it another try. I had 3 follicles, only one released and the others turned into cysts, so four isn't that many. Just had to stop clomid until next AF when they will check again if cysts have gone.

Has anyone got any advice on where to go for info on CM? don't know much about this but have seen it mentioned several times on here.

Take care all

Sarah


----------



## kellixxx

cleg i said i wasn't going to take them and look at me now. if i never took them i would never have got my bfp. to be honest when i was away i just chilled out and the side affects didn't bother me.

good luck Hun

kel


----------



## sarah9475

Just wanted to add I am a mental health nurse, so line up everyone for assessments of craziness


----------



## cleg

sarah you gonna be here for a long time with us lot


----------



## kellixxx

yey some 1 to sort us out. sarah what do you recomend for


----------



## Shooting star

I was last on here at about 10am this morning and you lot have already talked your way through about 3 pages!!! This thread should definately win a prize for reguar posts and commited people. Although after reading some of the stranger posts maybe some people should just be committed!

Fi - Your comments about your DH reading did make me laugh! 

Kelli - All those feelings are quite normal, I am only 2/3 weeks in front of you and my feelings have been very eratic, as are my symptoms.

Cat - I love the countdown to Christmas. Went to a Garden Centre today and half of it was sealed off. Turns out they are setting up their Christmas displays. I thought it was great but DH was not impressed and kept repeating 'but it's August'!

My good old con managed to squeeze me in for a scan this afternoon. DH always goes with me but this time he came in to the room with me - must be getting braver! When we arrived con nearly stopped me breathing with her hug, she was really excited which was lovely. Told my husband he must have done a good job, what a cheak! I don't remember him taking all the drugs etc. 

Scan was great. The little bean was about 10mm, growing in the right place and had a tiny but clear heartbeat. It was amazing and even DH was quite overcome. Have to go back for 2nd early scan next week as she was unable to rule out twins!

Desperately hope this baby stays, I know it is really early days yet.

SS


----------



## sarah9475

well... probably a whole load of straightjackets ... reckon we are all too far gone for treatment


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## maj79

They tried to put me in straight jacket years ago but you'd be surprised what you can do with your mouth     

SS That is brilliant news about the scan, good luck for next week as well   

Sarah there is a thread on this board that helps you to improve cm and stuff I dont know if that will be useful to you


----------



## NuttyJo

ive just caught up on all this craziness and forgot why i came here in the first place!    you lot make me laugh...not good when i keep wanting to pee!


----------



## fallen angel

Sarah- thanks hun, what are we like, cycle buddies last month and both had to abandon this month.
Im feeling alot better about things now. Feeling hopeful that cons said the clomid will stay in my sytem for 3 months so all is still not lost. I will stay   as much as I can, take care all x


----------



## angelus

Just wondering ladies... been having a discussion...can you get false positives on pregnancy tests?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Angelus,
only testing too early after a hsg jab I think xx


----------



## max_8579

Hi ladies,

    Gosh you can chat  hope everyones ok.

  We had a lovely anniversary day yesterday.I still cant believe a years gone.xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls  
There are loads of posts I forgotten all that I have read 

Except you lot are truly crazy 

SS Well done on the scan Hun      

Fallen angel  Sorry sweetie x

Ba Hope your friend gets it all sorted soon x

Hi to everyone 

Had my scan and I'm in for EC on Wed the first person in 

Sukie


----------



## max_8579

Hi sukie,

  Good luck hun


----------



## angelus

Ok...Feel really guilty doing this to you guys but...Just done a test and got a


----------



## max_8579

Hi angelus,

  Congratulations hun,i cant believe how many   we are getting on here its brilliant.xxx


----------



## Nix76

Bloody hell - I'm away for a couple of days and we've had 2 BFP's already!!  Congratulations kelli and angelus !!!!!

Real quickie from me cos I'm sposed to be packing - we're off on holiday tomorrow.

Will miss you girls - let there be lots more BFP's for when I return.

Nix


----------



## maj79

[fly]    [/fly]

Congrats Angelus


----------



## angelus

Thanks girls..We in shock here as i wasnt on the clomid. Slightly worried as still got this brown discharge so need to see someone to find out how far gone i am ( no period for over 90 days ) and to make sure the spotting isnt something bad. Think i might need to find an excuse to throw a sicky at work as i have no day off till friday. Dont really want to as ive only been there 4 weeks.


----------



## sarah9475

Congratulations angelus   . I would definitely take a sickie - maybe a migraine or urgent dental appointment. Hope everything goes ok

Sarah


----------



## Shooting star

Congratulations Angelus, fantastic       

This is really good, we have had lots of BFP's in the last couple of months - does anyone know how many? Well it's great news for everyone and sending you all baby dust for another big string of BFP's.

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thats 4 in the last month, congratulations Carla, i'm so pleased for you    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Davis

Congrats Angelus - if its a boy will you call him cyril  

OK - I am in a panic so need urgent advice. I have very painful cramping and am bleeding large clots and low - medium fresh blood. I never had this after previous HSG has anyone else?

Ba


----------



## Crazy Fi

Can't help you in question, but where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis see if this site helps xx

http://www.regionalfertilityprogram.ca/faq-hsg.php

/links


----------



## Shooting star

Really sorry Ba, can't help, but could you ring NHS direct if you are really worried, (they may be able to give basic advice) then you could see your GP or contact your con tomorrow.

SS


----------



## Davis

No its not good Fi. I am in some serious pain and the bleeding is getting intense. I have come down here to look it up but will have to ring ACU tomorrow. I have read that I shouldnt have spotting for more than 1 or 2 days but this getting worse and painful. So angry. Of all the rotten luck it looks like I am going to go and get an infection!
As for my cycle they couldnt see any follies so I may not ov this month.
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Hi nix,

    Have a good holiday hun 

Davis,sorry your not well hun,hope its nothing serious


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis, cant you get it seen to tonight? nhs direct have doctors at a and e now, dont they?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Nixhave a great one, Angelus, Cat says to tell you congrats, shes well chuffed for you xx she told you that you might be didnt she !!
xx


----------



## Guest

Angelus Congrats hunnie I'm soo pleased for you    

Ba Did they give you an emergency number when you had the HSG. If you haven't got a number call the NHS Direct or if it keeps getting worse go to A&E


----------



## angelus

Davis - Have had a few cases of serious bleeding and pain and to be honest the best thing you can do is either get an emergency doctor to come out or go to a and e. Its not good to be bleeding really heavily and be in lots of pain..Dont leave it.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Davis if its infection, you need to get it seen to before it sets in hun, a stitch in time.................


----------



## Davis

So angry with myself for having sex the day after!!! I am meant to preparing for IUI and have my appointment on Wednesday but I wont be able to now. The good news is I dont have a fever so fingers crossed it will pass. I am gonna go and ring NHS direct or take a hot water bottle to bed and see what happens havent decided yet.
Thanks everyone
Ba
x


----------



## max_8579

Where in your cycle are u davis?xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

ok Davis but dont not ring them hun xx


----------



## maj79

Davis Hope you are better son hun, dont just leave it tho hun   xx


----------



## angelus

Fi - empty your inbox xx


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way girls: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108144.new#new


----------

